# Feierabendrunde in Bingen



## Fubbes (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

Präsi und ich werden ab sofort jede Woche eine Feierabendtour von ca. 2h bei Bingen fahren, genauer gesagt ab *Münster-Sarmsheim*. Von dort geht es hinauf in den Hunsrück (z.B. Binger Wald). 
Geplant ist dazu der *Donnerstag, ab 18 Uhr*.
Wer immer Interesse hat da mit zu fahren, ist herzlich eingeladen. 

Diese Woche gibt es allerdings bereits eine Ausnahme, denn wegen des Feiertags fahren wir bereits morgen (Dienstag, 15.05.)

Als Treffpunkt schlage ich die Schule vor, denn dort kann man gut parken, falls sich jemand mit dem Auto zu uns verirren sollte (Anfahrt siehe Bild).

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (14. Mai 2007)

Hier die Skizze ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Fubbes, Hallo Präsi,
ich finde es klasse, dass Ihr eine Feierabendrunde in Bingen ins Leben ruft.  

Vielleicht solltet Ihr aber eine anderen Tag als Dienstag oder Donnerstag wählen, damit das ganze nicht mit dem Biketreff kollidiert. Denn so mancher kommt ja auch aus Bingen gerne in den GoWa.  

Viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## Fubbes (14. Mai 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hallo Fubbes, Hallo Präsi,
> ich finde es klasse, dass Ihr eine Feierabendrunde in Bingen ins Leben ruft.
> 
> Vielleicht solltet Ihr aber eine anderen Tag als Dienstag oder Donnerstag wählen, damit das ganze nicht mit dem Biketreff kollidiert. Denn so mancher kommt ja auch aus Bingen gerne in den GoWa.
> ...


Ich weiß, dass da Biketreff im GoWa ist. Ich habe aber mit Werner gesprochen, er sieht da kein Problem. Die Orte liegen ja weit genug auseinander.
Außerdem ist es zunächst weniger ein offizieller Biketreff, als einfach mein (unser) privates Vergnügen und da will ich natürlich an einem Tag fahren, an dem ich dafür Zeit habe.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Silencium (14. Mai 2007)

Dann komme ich morgen doch mal direkt vorbei


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Mai 2007)

ich sach nur: back to the roots! 

es gab mal nen Biketreff in Bingen (jeden Samstag 1992 - 2000). Die altgedienten Beinharten unter uns erinnern sich...

Wir werden schon nen Termin finden, der keinem weh tut, denke ich  

Es ist auch denkbar, dass wir unterwegs nen weiteren Treffpunkt ausmachen, falls jemand aus ner anderen Richtung dazustoßen möchte. Können wir ja heut Abend mal drüber diskutieren. Wenns schüttet, fahr ich übrigens nicht mit. Bin nämlich bekennendes Weichei...


----------



## Jens77 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich filnde es super, daß ihr in Bingen was auf die Beine stellt.
Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich heute abend dabei.

Bis Später,
Jens


----------



## Silencium (15. Mai 2007)

Bahnübergang und Baustellenampel, war leider 15 Minuten zu spät und die zwei Kids die ich auf dem Schulhof gesehen habe haben auch nichts von euch gesehen.
Und das bei dem geilen Wetter


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

klasse Idee mit einem Biketreff in Bingen.  
Wenn ihr von Münster-Sarmsheim in den Binger Wald startet würde ich mich ab Weiler anschließen. Ich denke mal das das auf eurem Weg liegt. Ansonsten würde ich auch runter nach MüSa kommen, wäre auch kein Problem.

Ab nächster Woche werde ich das auch zeitlich mit 18.00 Uhr hinbekommen. Heute war das zu knapp.

Zwecks eventuellem Treffpunkt können wir ja hier nochmal etwas ausmachen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (15. Mai 2007)

Es war eine nette Runde zu dritt, 30 km, 600 hm. 

Der Treffpunkt wird erst mal so bleiben, das hat ganz gut gepasst. Man kann an der Ecke wenigstens Parken, was in Münster-Sarmsheim nich so einfach ist. 

@silencium 
Schade ... wir haben bis fast 18:10 gewartet. Die Kinder auf dem Schulhof habe ich auch noch gesehen. Auf dem Weg von Appenheim zu uns gibt es doch gar keinen Bahnübergang ...

@[email protected]
Du kommst am besten durch das Krebsbachtal herunter (ca. 10 Minuten), da der Weg nicht immer über Weiler führt und du auch unterhalb einiges verpassen würdest. Es bietet sich eher an, dass du auf dem Rückweg vorzeitig abbiegst. 

Also, nächste Woche wie angedeutet am Donnerstag 24.5.!

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Silencium (16. Mai 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Es war eine nette Runde zu dritt, 30 km, 600 hm.
> 
> Der Treffpunkt wird erst mal so bleiben, das hat ganz gut gepasst. Man kann an der Ecke wenigstens Parken, was in Münster-Sarmsheim nich so einfach ist.
> 
> ...



Ich kam aus Ingelheim, bin dann auch ein bisschen doof gefahren.
Komme nicht so oft nach Münster-Sarmsheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (16. Mai 2007)

jou - war luschtisch!

Nächste Woche peilen wir dann mal den kürzesten Weg zum Salzkopf an, oder? Freu mich schon...


----------



## dickerbert (16. Mai 2007)

Wenn jeder eingeladen ist, dann wäre ich nächsten Donnerstag wohl auch dabei. Ich muss mal schauen, wie das zeitlich bei mir klappt, aber Interesse besteht auf jeden Fall!

Münster-Sarmsheim ist übrigens ein guter Treffpunkt  ^^


----------



## Der Biber (16. Mai 2007)

hi ihr leutz,

hab erst heute ins forum geschaut, sonst wäre ich schon gestern mitgefahren . 
ich komm aus büdesheim und bin natürlich das nächste mal dabei.
bis dann 
kette rechts


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Mai 2007)

cool - ist net zu fassen - mü-sa, das Bike-Mekka Rheinhessens...


----------



## Fubbes (18. Mai 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> cool - ist net zu fassen - mü-sa, das Bike-Mekka Rheinhessens...


Ich zähle Münster-Sarmsheim zum Naheland, nicht zu Rheinhessen. Rheinhessen ist östlich der Nahe.


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Mai 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich zähle Münster-Sarmsheim zum Naheland, nicht zu Rheinhessen. Rheinhessen ist östlich der Nahe.



Klugsch*****  

oppasse - 17er Schnitt geht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (21. Mai 2007)

Der Biber schrieb:


> hi ihr leutz,
> 
> hab erst heute ins forum geschaut, sonst wäre ich schon gestern mitgefahren .
> ich komm aus büdesheim und bin natürlich das nächste mal dabei.
> ...



ich hab noch en termin rein bekommen . kann also erst nächsten Do oder am WE 
bis dann 
der biber


----------



## Fubbes (22. Mai 2007)

Nächster Donnerstag? Also am 24.5.? Oder wäre das dann dieser Donnerstag?

Wie auch immer, die nächste Runde ist am 24.5.. Treffen um 18 Uhr in der Nähe der Schule (siehe Skizze weiter oben).

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (22. Mai 2007)

Jap, diese Woche (also 24.05.) kann ich auch noch nicht. Aber ich versuch mir die nächste Woche frei zu halten.


----------



## weezahh (22. Mai 2007)

Sacht mal, welchen Leistungsstand muss ich denn mitbringen, wenn ich mich da mal dazugesellen will? Ich meine technische Vorraussetzung, konditionelle Leistungsfähigkeit und Beherrschbarkeit des Rades. 
Bin ganz neu auf dem MTB und komme eigentlich vom Hobby-Strassenradsport. Aber ausreichend aktive Geländeerfahrung vom motorisierten Zweirad, kann man aber nicht wirklich mit "selbst strampeln" vergleichen.

der weezahh


----------



## Fubbes (22. Mai 2007)

@weezahh
Die wirklich technischen Stellen im Binger Wald sind dünn gesäht, vor allem bei einer kurzen abendlichen Runde. Da sehe ich keine Probleme.
Es steht eher der sportliche Aspekt im Vordergrund, d.h. eine gewisse Grundfitness solltest du haben, was ich aber annehme.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Mai 2007)

so als Haus-Nummer: 

wir strampeln in den 2 Stunden ca. 500 Hm und 25 - 30 Km ohne große technische Raffinessen.


----------



## weezahh (23. Mai 2007)

Das klingt sogar für mich darstellbar. Wobei ich die 500 Hm schlecht abschätzen kann. Die von Fubbes angesprochene Grundfitness dürfte bei mir zumindest für 25km Strecke reichen. Und so lange sich die gesamten Hm nicht auf eine Strecke von 1000 m verteilen, sehe ich dem recht gelassen ins Auge...

Zudem besteht ja der eigentliche Ansporn für mich darin, von ein paar eingefleischten Cracks in die Geheimnisse des Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenradsports eingeweiht zu werden, hehe  

Werde also wohl mal vorbeigucken und den Altersschnitt entsprechend anheben.

btw, muss mein Rad irgendwelche besonderen Ausstattungsmerkmale besitzen?

in diesem Sinne
weezahh


----------



## Fubbes (23. Mai 2007)

weezahh schrieb:


> Werde also wohl mal vorbeigucken und den Altersschnitt entsprechend anheben.


Wenn das mit den 33 in deinem Profil stimmt, wirst du ihn eher drücken 

Daniel


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> so als Haus-Nummer:
> 
> wir strampeln in den 2 Stunden ca. 500 Hm und 25 - 30 Km ohne große technische Raffinessen.



ok, ich glaub da bin ich raus


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Mai 2007)

weezahh schrieb:


> btw, muss mein Rad irgendwelche besonderen Ausstattungsmerkmale besitzen?
> 
> in diesem Sinne
> weezahh



2 Räder unten und ein Lenker oben wären net schlecht  

Im Ernst: alles Hardtail-tauglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (23. Mai 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> 2 Räder unten und ein Lenker oben wären net schlecht


Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger und Ständer nicht vergessen!


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> ok, ich glaub da bin ich raus



"Unsere Zeit" kommt noch (im anderen Thread)


----------



## Silencium (23. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> ok, ich glaub da bin ich raus



15er Schnitt, sollte doch zu schaffen sein?!

@Präsi/Thomas Habe gestern einen Joachim getroffen von dem ich dir einen schönen Gruß sagen soll!


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Mai 2007)

Silencium schrieb:


> 15er Schnitt, sollte doch zu schaffen sein?!
> 
> @Präsi/Thomas Habe gestern einen Joachim getroffen von dem ich dir einen schönen Gruß sagen soll!



ei subber - danke! (aber welcher von den fünfen wars denn  )


----------



## Silencium (23. Mai 2007)

Na der mit dem Mountainbike 

Müsste so in deinem alter sein, hatte ein Steppenwolf Bike und war auch mal bei euch im Klub und hat mal ne Guide-Ausbildung bei dir gemacht.


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2007)

Silencium schrieb:


> 15er Schnitt, sollte doch zu schaffen sein?!
> l!



 da ich immer ohne fahre  ....Bike Computer meine ich! Die Hm schaff ich schon, nur fahr ich die halt auf 15km und brauch auch 2 Stunden


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin am Donnerstag auch mit dabei  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## weezahh (23. Mai 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn das mit den 33 in deinem Profil stimmt, wirst du ihn eher drücken
> 
> Daniel



Na gut, dann aber zumindest das Durchschnittsgewicht!


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> da ich immer ohne fahre  ....Bike Computer meine ich! Die Hm schaff ich schon, nur fahr ich die halt auf 15km und brauch auch 2 Stunden



Du musst jetzt sehr stark sein.

Du schaffst das schon. 

Alles wird gut. 

 

*Also Mädels, keine Ausreden mehr:

18 Uhr vor der Schule in Mü-Sa! Zackzack!
*

@ silencium: ach deeer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (25. Mai 2007)

Hi Mädels!

War luschtisch gestern! Wenn mich auch mein Gefühl mal wieder nicht getäuscht hat - irgendwie gehts immer rauf  

Viel Spaß nächsten Donnerstag! Werde an Euch denken, wenn ich den Tremalzo runtersurfe  

Chefin hat gestern auch schon das OK gegeben, dass wir übernächstes Mal bei uns hinterher den Grill anwerfen. So denn das Wetter passt.


----------



## MrRossi (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!!

Komme aus Sponsheim und würd mich gern eurer Runde mal anschliessen!!

Do 18h in MüSa!

MfG
MrRossi


----------



## THBiker (25. Mai 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Du musst jetzt sehr stark sein.
> 
> Du schaffst das schon.
> 
> Alles wird gut.



  wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Mai 2007)

MrRossi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!!
> 
> Komme aus Sponsheim und würd mich gern eurer Runde mal anschliessen!!
> 
> ...



jetzt aber hoffentlich nicht nur wegen dem grillen übernächstes mal


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> wie wahr wie wahr



das heisst, dass Du ab jetzt dabei bist?


----------



## THBiker (25. Mai 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> das heisst, dass Du ab jetzt dabei bist?



   ui....schnell ne Ausrede überlegen  ich guck mal...wenn ich in Bingen bin auf alle Fälle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (25. Mai 2007)

mal kurz off-topic:

wirst Du wieder beim Waldtag aktiv sein?


----------



## weezahh (25. Mai 2007)

ja, war ein netter Ausflug. Kurz vor Erreichen der Schneegrenze war ich aber ziemlich alle. Hab ja nicht geahnt, daß die 500hm an einem Stück sind  Musste meinen 97-Kilo-Astral-Körper ganz schön schinden. 





Präsi schrieb:


> irgendwie gehts immer rauf


wie wahr, wie wahr... 

Jedoch kann ich mich heute morgen entgegen aller Erwartungen normal und schmerzfrei bewegen. Dann kanns so schlimm ja nicht gewesen sein und kann von mal zu mal nur besser werden.

Werde sicherlich zukünftig öfter mal mitradeln und die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit drücken, hehe  

Gruß
Wido


----------



## Fubbes (25. Mai 2007)

weezahh schrieb:


> Werde sicherlich zukünftig öfter mal mitradeln und die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit drücken, hehe


Was gar kein Problem ist 
Mit dem gesteckten Ziel Salzkopf haben wir uns gestern selbst etwas unter Zeitrdruck gesetzt. Nächste Woche werde ich eine Route quer durch das Hunsrücksche Hügelland wählen, also weniger bis gar kein Binger Wald und die Höhenmeter verteilter.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2007)

...jo, war ne nette kleine Runde, genau richtig zum Stressabbau nach Feierabend   

Nächsten Donnerstag wird es bei mir wahrscheinlich aber nicht klappen, habe um 17:15 Uhr noch einen Termin.
Mal schaun, ob ich den noch ein bißchen verschieben kann.

@Präsi


> Chefin hat gestern auch schon das OK gegeben, dass wir übernächstes Mal bei uns hinterher den Grill anwerfen. So denn das Wetter passt.


Übernächstes Mal ist der Donnerstag ein Feiertag. Wird es dann trotzdem ne Feierabendrunde geben?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> mal kurz off-topic:
> 
> wirst Du wieder beim Waldtag aktiv sein?



Jo, so wie es im Moment ausschaut sind wir dann wieder vom Urlaub zurück und ich kann helfen!  zumindest einen Tag!


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Übernächstes Mal ist der Donnerstag ein Feiertag. Wird es dann trotzdem ne Feierabendrunde geben?


Schon wieder Feiertag? Ächtz ...

Von mir aus können wir die Tour dann wieder auf Dienstag verschieben. Mal gucken, ob Tommes dann Zeit hat. Im Moment verweilt er allerdings am Gardasee.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MrRossi (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute.
Ich muss leider wieder einen Rückzieher machen.
Es ist mir leider was dazwischen gekommen, sodas ich am Do leider nicht am Start sein kann.

MrRossi


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2007)

Wie schon befürchtet, klappt es bei mir morgen nicht.   Konnte den Termin nicht mehr verschieben...  

@Fubbes
Wegen nächster Woche kannst du ja nochmal Bescheid geben, wenn der Präsi vom Lago wieder zurück ist, ob der Treff verlegt wird wegen dem Feiertag.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (30. Mai 2007)

Jo, also wie gehabt. Wenn es nicht regnet morgen um 18 Uhr.

Da ich Präsi kenne, verlege ich den Treff in der nächsten Woche schon mal vorsorglich auf Dienstag. Dann kann sich auch jeder frühzeitig darauf einstellen. Ob's mit dem Grillen da schon klappt, muss Tommes selbst entscheiden.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## weezahh (31. Mai 2007)

@Fubbes
wo gehts denn lang heute im hunsrückschen Hügelland? Ich müsste meine Anreise planen...mit dem Rad oder mit dem Rad auf dem Dach vom Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (31. Mai 2007)

Das könne mer spontan entscheiden. Welche Rolle spielt das bei der Anreise?
500 hm und ca. 30 km kommen auch heute zusammen.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## weezahh (31. Mai 2007)

geht es richtung dorsheim, waldlaubersheim, stromberg, dann kann ich am ende direkt richtung heimat abbiegen und muss nicht nochmal zurück nach müsa. daher die frage.


----------



## X-Präsi (3. Juni 2007)

Hi Leutz!

Bin heut vom Lago zurück und freu mich schon drauf, Dienstag mit Euch rumzudüsen. Danach wird dann gegrillt (so denn das Wetter entsprechend ist). Müsste nur bis Montag ungefähr wissen, wer alles dabei ist.


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hi Leutz!
> 
> Bin heut vom Lago zurück und freu mich schon drauf, Dienstag mit Euch rumzudüsen. Danach wird dann gegrillt (so denn das Wetter entsprechend ist). Müsste nur bis Montag ungefähr wissen, wer alles dabei ist.


Hi Tommes,

ich bin dabei, Sanja und Merlin auch. Vorraussetzung für die Beiden ist aber, dass es nicht so spät wird. Wir müssen also um 20 Uhr bei euch aufschlagen *bumms* und am Besten setzt deine liebe Hexe den Grill schon mal vorher in Gang.
Grillgut bringen wir uns natürlich mit. Bisschen Brot und Salat wäre aber vielleicht noch ganz gutt.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Silencium (4. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hi Leutz!
> 
> Bin heut vom Lago zurück und freu mich schon drauf, Dienstag mit Euch rumzudüsen. Danach wird dann gegrillt (so denn das Wetter entsprechend ist). Müsste nur bis Montag ungefähr wissen, wer alles dabei ist.



Da bin ich doch gerne dabei  
Wie sieht das mit "Grillgut" aus; vorher bei dir abgeben?

Habe jetzt auch mal den "dicken" LRS drauf gemacht, da brauch ich nicht mehr so angst um die Felgen haben und die Reifen sind auch kein "Schallplatte" mehr.

Dann bis morgen


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Juni 2007)

@ all:
Das Grillgedöns kann dann um 17.45 bei mir in der Lachstr. 35 eingelagert werden, wenn Ihr möchtet. Salat machen wir und bissl Brot, Bier, Wein & Wasser dazu gibts auch. 

@ Silencium:
Reifenwahl ist prima - dann ist die zeitige Rückkehr zum Grillerchen auch nicht mehr so arg durch nen Snakebite gefährdet 

@ Fubbes: 
Schön, dass das mit der ganzen Family klappt! Damit wir pünktlich sind, können wir ja auch auf den Salzkopf verzichten und machen nur ne Runde über unsere Haushügel bis maximal Bellekreuz, so dass wir um ca. 19.45 schon wieder bei uns sind?!

Dann muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen...


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> @ Fubbes:
> Schön, dass das mit der ganzen Family klappt! Damit wir pünktlich sind, können wir ja auch auf den Salzkopf verzichten und machen nur ne Runde über unsere Haushügel bis maximal Bellekreuz, so dass wir um ca. 19.45 schon wieder bei uns sind?!


Salzkopf muss auch nicht schon wieder sein. Ich dachte an folgendes:
Münsterer-Wald, Bellekreuz, Heilig-Kreuz, Schweizerhaus, Eselspfad, Morgenbachtal, Jägerhaus, Ferienhäuser, Römerweg, Bellekreuz, Bingerbrück.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Juni 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Münsterer-Wald, Bellekreuz, Heilig-Kreuz, Schweizerhaus, *Eselspfad*, Morgenbachtal, Jägerhaus, Ferienhäuser, Römerweg, Bellekreuz, Bingerbrück.
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel



Hehehe - das riecht ja nach lecker Singletrail - THBiker - wo bist Du?


----------



## Jens77 (4. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich bin morgen auch dabei.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weezahh (4. Juni 2007)

Huhu,
morgen gehts aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen leider nicht.  

Gruß
Wido


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin morgen auch dabei. Allerdings nur beim ersten Teil  
Das mit dem Grillen danach klappt bei mir leider nicht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Juni 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Salzkopf muss auch nicht schon wieder sein. Ich dachte an folgendes:
> Münsterer-Wald, Bellekreuz, Heilig-Kreuz, Schweizerhaus, Eselspfad, Morgenbachtal, Jägerhaus, Ferienhäuser, Römerweg, Bellekreuz, Bingerbrück.
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel



wie wärs mit was ganz anderem:

münsterer hügel mit trailabfahrt und anschliessend die singletrails auf dem rochusberg absurfen (da gibts ein paar ganz nette). hätte den vorteil der schönen aussicht und dass wir jederzeit und ruckzuck zu hause wären...


----------



## dickerbert (9. Juni 2007)

Ist am kommenden Donnerstag (14.06.) wieder eine Tour? Nur mal so zum Vormerken, denn dann müsste ich prinzipiell endlich mal Zeit haben ^^


----------



## Fubbes (10. Juni 2007)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ist am kommenden Donnerstag (14.06.) wieder eine Tour? Nur mal so zum Vormerken, denn dann müsste ich prinzipiell endlich mal Zeit haben ^^


Yupp.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juni 2007)

Diesmal drehn mer auch das Trail-Ründchen über den Rochusberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (12. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Diesmal drehn mer auch das Trail-Ründchen über den Rochusberg...



wo sind denn die  ich glaub langsam wird´s Zeit!


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> wo sind denn die  ich glaub langsam wird´s Zeit!



net babbele - mitfahrn


----------



## THBiker (12. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> net babbele - mitfahrn



ich bin doch unter der Woche so selten in Bingen und wenn meistens Mittwochs


----------



## weezahh (13. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Diesmal drehn mer auch das Trail-Ründchen über den Rochusberg...


Ist das Beton? Sollte die Tour nicht schon vergangene Woche gefahren werden? Ich hab mich nämlich noch geärgert, daß ich da nicht konnte.
Wenn Rochusberg steht, dann will einer meiner Kollegen von der ebsch Seit nämlich auch mitkommen...muss ich ihm dann noch sagen.

Gruß
Wido


----------



## Fubbes (13. Juni 2007)

weezahh schrieb:


> Wenn Rochusberg steht, dann will einer meiner Kollegen von der ebsch Seit nämlich auch mitkommen...muss ich ihm dann noch sagen.


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass der Hügel solche Massen begeistern kann


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juni 2007)

vllt. sollten mer mal ne 30 km-runde auf dem rochusberg anbieten 
natürlich ohne einen weg 2mal zu fahren 

spaß beiseite - würde morgen gerne folgendes fahren:

kürzester, breiter weg zum bellekreuz - römerstrasse - steckeschläfer - wiesentrail - römerstrasse - trailabfahrt   zur elisenhöhe (inkl. bombenkrater) - hochhaustrail - kurz teer wieder rauf  -  runter über den jugendherbergstrail - radweg nach büdesheim - rochusberg rauf - kleine trailrunde oben - zickzacktrail runter - trail bissl wieder rauf und dann entspannt nach büdesheim wieder abfahren

alles in allem ca. 30 km / 600 Hm


----------



## Fubbes (13. Juni 2007)

Is gebongt, Präsi.

Man kann allerdings auch von der Binger Seite sehr schön auf den Rochusberg hoch. 

Bis morgen, 
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2007)

... von meiner Seite aus ist der Tourvorschlag genehmigt   bin dabei

@Präsi
... am Donnerstag aber nüchtern bleiben, sonst fallen die Bombenkrater wieder aus  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... von meiner Seite aus ist der Tourvorschlag genehmigt   bin dabei
> 
> @Präsi
> ... am Donnerstag aber nüchtern bleiben, sonst fallen die Bombenkrater wieder aus
> ...



Bier gibts frühestens danach


----------



## Raschauer (14. Juni 2007)

Bin heute Abend auch dabei. 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (14. Juni 2007)

Ich bin wieder nicht dabei. Donnerstag ist ein schlechter Tag.....
Aber spätestens, wenn Ferien sind, werd ich mir wohl Zeit nehmen können


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juni 2007)

Fein clemens  

Schade, dickerbert  

Wenigstens kommen noch ein paar Überraschungsgäste


----------



## Fubbes (14. Juni 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wenigstens kommen noch ein paar Überraschungsgäste


Allerdings, ich bringe als Gast eine überraschende Erkältung mit. Mal guggen, ob ich die rausschwitzen kann ...

Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juni 2007)

Du als Bazillenmutterschiff fährst dann gaaaaanz weit hinten, oder?


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juni 2007)

Hie rin Wiesbaden rumpelts wettertechnishc ein bisschen. Sollte es gegen 6 in Bingen richtig regnen, canceln wir das Ganze... 
Ansonsten sind wir immer in relativer Nähe des Startortes (max. 10 Km), so dass wir jederzeit abbrechen können, wenns zu fies wird.


----------



## weezahh (14. Juni 2007)

+++ Liveticker +++ Liveticker +++ Liveticker +++

Gerade ein Anruf von de ebsch Seit': Da machts aktuell ordentlich runter. Wie siehts in Müsa aus? So weit kann ich net gucken...

Laut aktueller 90min Regenloop ist das schlimmste aber irgendwie vorbei, oder? btw, bei uns ist noch alles trocken.


----------



## Fubbes (14. Juni 2007)

Bin noch in Mainz ...


----------



## Raschauer (14. Juni 2007)

Mir ist das Wetter zu ungemütlich. 
Ich sage ab

Bis dann 
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Fubbes (14. Juni 2007)

Das Wetter in MS ist bestens, es sieht nicht nach Regen aus. Ich fahre.
Bis gleich.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2007)

Auch hier oben aufm Berg sieht es ganz gut aus ... bin quasi schon unterwegs 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## weezahh (14. Juni 2007)

Wetter hat doch gehalten, hehe  
Abgesehen davon habt Ihr mich erneut fast getötet - max. Steigung 17% - ich bitte zu bedenken, daß ich die 97kg meines Astralkörpers da hoch schleifen muss. Zur Strafe komme ich nächsten Donnerstag nicht mit und gehe stattdessen arbeiten


----------



## Fubbes (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte den Vorschlag machen, ab diesem Donnerstag offiziell um 18:15 zu starten, damit auch Präsi eine Chance hat. Da der "MS-Biketreff" im Grunde seine Idee war, sollte er auch dabei sein können. 
18:15 ist dann aber wirklich Start. Bisher sind wir kaum früher losgekommen, es ändert sich also kaum etwas. Das heißt wir treffen uns zwischen 18:00 und 18:10. Die Fahrzeit ist aber nach wie vor ca. 2h, bei 30 km und 600 hm.

Thomas: die Nummer meines Firmenmobildings kommt per Mail.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juni 2007)

Eih Fubbes - Du bist so gut  

Mobildingsnr ist angekommen. Dass ich das noch erleben darf 

Werde alles daran setzen, morgen zeitig aus dem Büro zu kommen. Versprochen!

Dann können wir ja die Runde nachholen, die ich für letztes Mal vorgeschlagen hatte!?


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
die Idee mit 18:15 Uhr als Startzeit ist ganz gut, allerdings hätten wir Präsi davon nichts sagen sollen, dann wären die Chancen zur pünktlichen Abfahrt noch größer   

Ich bin morgen jedenfalls dabei ...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo, Idee mit 18:15 Uhr als Startzeit ist ganz gut, allerdings hätten wir Präsi davon nichts sagen sollen, dann wären die Chancen zur pünktlichen Abfahrt noch größer
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (21. Juni 2007)

Ich hab dann endlich auch mal Zeit gefunden! Mir hat die Tour viel Spaß gemacht, und wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich nächste Woche wieder dabei. 
Das mit den Trails werd ich bis dahin nochmal üben   

Kann vielleicht jemand ein Höhenprofil (.crp) hochladen? An meinem Tacho hat sich malwieder die eine Taste aufgehängt, und die Tour ist im Nichts verschwunden...... 

Viele Grüße, Philipp


----------



## Fubbes (22. Juni 2007)

Mein verf*ckt*r Ciclo Funkhalter hat ja nach der Hälfte der Strecke die Grätsche gemacht. Also kein Höhenprofil. Wie kann man nur so einen filigranen Elektronikschrott für ein Bike verkaufen? Bis nächste Woche habe ich entweder auch am Hardtail einen Kabelhalter montiert, oder mein Fully geflickt ...

Ach ja, ist ganz schön flott geworden unsere Runde. Nix zum entspannen 

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Sparcy (22. Juni 2007)

War ne super Trail - Runde. Nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder mit dabei 
Mit dem Höhenprofil schau ich mal nach. Denke aus meinem Garmin lässt sich da bestimmt was zaubern.


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Juni 2007)

Mein größter Erfolg gestern:

ich war pünktlich    

beruhigend übrigens, dass nicht nur ich das gestern als beschleunigte Fortbewegung empfunden habe. 
Aber irgendwie hatte ich ständig Atem im Nacken oder Wiegetrittfahrer voraus. Und ich wäre kein echter Mann, wenn mich das kalt liesse 
Und alle machten den Eindruck, als wollten sie noch schneller...

Es waren zwar nur 28 Km in den knapp 2 Stunden, aber immerhin 700 Hm und der Trailanteil war nicht gerade winzig. 
Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche... Und dann gerne auch langsamer...

Ach so - Höhenprofil kann mein Lenkerlaptop leider nicht, da ich den 414 ohne "M" habe.


----------



## Sparcy (22. Juni 2007)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich hab dann endlich auch mal Zeit gefunden! Mir hat die Tour viel Spaß gemacht, und wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich nächste Woche wieder dabei.
> Das mit den Trails werd ich bis dahin nochmal üben
> 
> Kann vielleicht jemand ein Höhenprofil (.crp) hochladen? An meinem Tacho hat sich malwieder die eine Taste aufgehängt, und die Tour ist im Nichts verschwunden......
> ...



Anbei das Höhenprofil als jpeg.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2007)

Klasse Runde - da kann ich mich nur anschließen  

... auch wenn die letzten 200hm alleine nochmal richtig fies waren 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (27. Juni 2007)

Tach auch! Wie schauts denn mit morgen aus? Wettervorhersage ist ja nicht ganz so prickelnd...

Wäre dafür, dass wir einfach wieder 18.15 Uhr anpeilen und hier bei echtem Sauwetter bis spätestens 17.45 entscheiden, ob wir absgen. OK?


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Präsi,

wie definierst du denn Sauwetter?
Muss es richtig kübeln oder reicht auch ein kleiner Schauer zur Absage?

P.S. Mal schaun wer den Hunderter hier vollmacht  Ich finde, der sollte dann einen ausgeben 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (27. Juni 2007)

Den 100er mache ich gerne voll. Habe eh zuviel Bier zu Hause. Das Wetter ist aber irgendwie nicht so das richtige zum draußensitzen. Dann holen wir das ein anderes Mal nach.

Bis morgen,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Präsi,
> 
> wie definierst du denn Sauwetter?
> Muss es richtig kübeln oder reicht auch ein kleiner Schauer zur Absage?
> ...



Bin ja nach Pfalz-Tour wasserdicht, deswegen muss es schon richtig kübeln. Und jetzt siehts doch ganz gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (28. Juni 2007)

Bin heute leider nicht mit dabei  
da mein Bike am Arsch ist  
Aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei, hoffentlich  
Viel Spaß heute!


----------



## dickerbert (28. Juni 2007)

Ich bin dabei! Also bis in ner halben Stunde ^^


----------



## Fubbes (29. Juni 2007)

@Weezah
Was ist mit dir los? Man hört gar nichts mehr?
Wir waren gestern mal wieder in Schweppenhausen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## weezahh (29. Juni 2007)

vergangene Woche war ich arbeiten (war wohl auch besser so, wenn sogar Präsi schon von beschleunigter Fortbewegung spricht  ) und gestern habe ich ausschweifende kulinarische Gelüste der Fettverbrennung vorgezogen  . 
Muss auch mal sein.

Kommenden Donnerstag bin ich Bremse wohl wieder dabei.
Wenn vorher abzusehen ist, daß die Tour an Schweppenhausen vorbei führt, dann würde ich das gerne wissen. Dann spare ich mir nämlich die Anreise mit dem Auto, komme gleich nach MüSa angeradelt und biege später einfach nach Hause ab.


----------



## Fubbes (29. Juni 2007)

Ich meine, dass nächste Woche mal wieder der Salzkopf fällig ist. Kürzester Weg hoch und wieder runter.
Wenn das Wetter wirklich gut ist, können wir anschließend noch 'n Bier bei mir kippen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (5. Juli 2007)

Erinnerung: Um 18:15 (bzw. 18 Uhr, für Präsi) geht es wieder los.
Wenn keine Einwände sind, bleibt es bei der Salzkopfplanung. 

@freeman: Wir fahren dann durch den Rümmelsheimer Wald in Richtung Waldalgesheim. Du könntest also am Ausgang (wo wir dich neulich mal entlassen hatten) ab 18:30 auf uns warten.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Juli 2007)

liege krank im bettchen (jetzt hab ich fieber). kann also nicht dabei sein  

sobald ich wieder fit bin, gehts in den urlaub. fahre also ende juli erst wieder mit. wünsche euch viel spaß!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2007)

@Fubbes

Ich komme lieber zum Treffpunkt nach MüSa und nehme dann auf dem Rückweg eine Abkürzung 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (5. Juli 2007)

@freeman
Ok. Den Rückweg wollte ich über Ferienhäusertrail, Römerweg und Trails runter nach Bingerbrück fahren, weil Präsi die so mag. Nun ist er nicht dabei, aber wir machen es wohl trotzdem so.

@präsi
Gute Besserung. Konntest du die Finger nicht von deiner Hexe lassen ...

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (10. Juli 2007)

Ist diesen Donnerstag wieder ne Tour?


----------



## Fubbes (11. Juli 2007)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ist diesen Donnerstag wieder ne Tour?


Tommes und ich sind diese und nächste Woche verhindert.
Ob trotzdem jemand fährt, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (18. Juli 2007)

Ich bin doch anwesend und werde am Donnerstag wie üblich um 18:15 eine Runde fahren.

Kommt jemand mit?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2007)

@ Fubbes
Wenn ich rechtzeitig zu Hause bin würde ich mitkommen.
Ich melde mich aber hier im Forum auf alle Fälle nochmal.

Wolltest du nicht in der Schweiz radeln?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht in der Schweiz radeln?


Yupp


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juli 2007)

Ich bin dabei.....

...bis 18:15 Uhr

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (26. Juli 2007)

noch jemand da außer mir und mag mitfahren? ich bin auf jeden fall mal um 18.15 uhr an der schule.


----------



## Fubbes (26. Juli 2007)

Bei mir hat sich niemand abgemeldet, also sind alle da!?

Ich komme mit. Wie wär's mal wieder mit Rochusberg?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Sparcy (26. Juli 2007)

Wäre auch mit dabei. Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter hält...


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2007)

Ich komme auch mit  

Bis später ...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Juli 2007)

eih dann bin ich ja doch net allein


----------



## Sparcy (26. Juli 2007)

Bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen   => Bekomme zeitlich nicht die Kurve.
Werde dann huette alleine ne Runde durch den GoWa drehen.
Viel Spass


----------



## Ruderbock (26. Juli 2007)

Hey Sparcy!

Du weißt aber schon, daß zu dieser Zeit der "Rest" der beinharten auch im GoWa den tiefen Sand durchpflügt... Zur Not wäre der sicherste Treffpunkt (hinterher) ab 20:15 am IPA-Heim, und wenn der Paulanervogel schon vorher sehr laut pfeift evtl auch früher...
Also jeder, der im Gonsenheimer Wald noch unbekannte Trails miterforschen will, kann uns gerne mal besuchen...
Ansonsten dem "anderen" Biketreff weiterhin viel Spass!!

LG Jens


----------



## X-Präsi (2. August 2007)

Wenns heut net wie gemeldet gewittert und regnet, bin ich um 18.15 (oder 17) an der Schule.


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2007)

Bei mir wird es heute leider nicht klappen. "Muskuläre Probleme" zwingen mich zu einer Absage....damit ich für die Schatzsuche am Sonndach wieder fit bin.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (2. August 2007)

Ich komme latürnich.
Dafür bin ich Sonntag nicht dabei.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (2. August 2007)

also ich komm dann heut unn sonndach. hab wieder ein fleisskärtchen verdient


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2007)

Hmm ... die Aussichten für morgen sind ja nicht so toll  

Hab heute schon ne Runde über den Salzkopf gedreht ( 12°C, Nebel/Nieselregen, Wind/Sturm ), ich dachte wir hätten schon Oktober oder November.
Vielleicht hat Petrus ja morgen ein Einsehen mit uns ... schaun mer mal  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (9. August 2007)

Bei der Vorhersage und der schon vorhandenen Bodensättigung werde ich wohl heute verzichten. Es sei denn, es reisst um 3 auf und bleibt schön...


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2007)

Kein Stress! Ihr könnt jetzt noch gar nicht wissen, wie es wird heute Abend.
Außerdem ist August und der ist seit 3 Jahren schlecht, da muss man sich einfach dran gewöhnen.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2007)

Nachdem die Hoffnung in Ernüchterung umgeschlagen ist, sage ich für heute ab  

Es regnet hier schon den ganzen Tag und scheint auch nicht mal für 1-2 Stunden aufzuhören, da habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine große Lust.

Ich hoffe dann mal auf den nächsten Donnerstag, oder fährt einer von euch am Wochenende (Sa/So) ne Runde ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2007)

Na gut, ihr habt mich überzeugt. Dann bis nächste Woche.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2007)

Ich bin Donnerstag verhindert und werde nicht an der erlauchten Runde teilnehmen.

Bis nächste Woche,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (15. August 2007)

Bei mir siehts leider am Donnerstag auch mau aus. Aber nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## Inf1n1ty (19. August 2007)

Hey also Ich wohn in Sprendlingen und verfolg das ganze hier schon ne Zeit lang. Fahr seit 4 Wochen auch wieder aktiv MTB. Wenn geht würd ich gern mal eine "Feierabendstour" mit fahren. So noch nie in ner Gruppe gefahren un auhc noch kein Plan wie fit ich bin um bei euch mit zu komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (19. August 2007)

hey inf1n1ty!

dann bist du ja gerade richtig bei uns 

bin im mom selbst kondimäßig bissl von der rolle.

wenns wetter passt, schau doch mal am donnerstag an der schule in müsa vorbei.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (20. August 2007)

Hab mal gegoogelt

Ist das diese Adresse: Schulstraße 15??

und ne Uhrzeit vllt das wäre top.

Muss mal schaue werde morgen neu eingeschult, da ich mit meinem Fach Abi Anfang. Schaue wie der Stundenplan ist und ob das Zeitlich hin haut für nach Sprendlingen um das Bike zu hole und wieder nach Binge.

Schon mal danke im Vorraus würd mich freue (wenn das alles so hin haut mit der Schule)

dann vllt bis Donnerstag


----------



## Fubbes (20. August 2007)

Inf1n1ty schrieb:


> Hab mal gegoogelt
> 
> Ist das diese Adresse: Schulstraße 15??
> 
> und ne Uhrzeit vllt das wäre top.


Schau mal auf der ersten Seite des Threads. Da habe ich eine kleine Karte gepostet. 
Als Abfahrszeit hat sich dank Tommes Hartnäckigkeit 18:15 etabliert. Komm also so bis 18:10 dorthin.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Inf1n1ty (20. August 2007)

Joa das hat ja ungefähr mit der google Adresse hin gehaue. 

Danke und ich hoffe bis Donnerstag


----------



## Fubbes (20. August 2007)

@Präsi, freeman
Nächste Woche geht's bei mir ja in die Alpen. Noch jemand Interesse daran? Da ich bis jetzt nur zu zweit bin, hat sich allerdings die Strecke geändert. Den Schweiz-Cross gibt es erst nächstes Jahr, stattdessen fahren wir eine Halbrundtour in der Ecke Stilfser Joch/Bormio. Sind aber auch 7 Tage.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (20. August 2007)

@ Fubbes

Wie bereits erwähnt, Interesse hätte ich schon, aber leider keinen Urlaub.   Bin seit heute wieder arbeiten und dies wird auch die nächste Zeit so bleiben ...

Ich hoffe das es diesen Donnerstag endlich mal wieder mit unserer Runde klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (20. August 2007)

Ich wär nach längerer Pause auch wieder dabei


----------



## X-Präsi (22. August 2007)

soviel Fragen auf einmal...

ähm - donnerstag ja (vorausgesetzt es ist nur von innen nass)

ähm2 - AlpenX - würd ich so gern, aber ich hab auch mehr Lust als Urlaub...


----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2007)

Ich versuche es am Donnerstag. Bin etwas im Stress, Samstag auf ner Hochzeit, Sonntag in Richtung Berge ...

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Inf1n1ty (22. August 2007)

Hey Ich muss auch mal schaue. Das ist die erste Schulwoche seit 4 Jahren muss da noch bissel was organisieren.  
Falls ich nicht da sein sollte bitte ich um Entschuldigung dafür dann nächste Woche. Kann leider morgen nciht mehr bescheid sagen da wir im Klassenraum über kein I-Net verfügen


----------



## Inf1n1ty (23. August 2007)

Kurz ne Frage wie lang geht so im Schnitt die Tour da um 21:02 der letzte Zug geht


Edit

Ich lass das heut mal Bingen raus ist alles schwarz. Regnet und rumpelt


----------



## dickerbert (23. August 2007)

Jap, Gewitter zieht auf.....
Wer würde denn fahren, angenommen das Gewitter wäre um 18:00 wieder verflogen?


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2007)

Im Moment verfliegt nix. Es wird ja gerade erst dunkel. Ich guck in 15 Minuten noch mal raus und melde mich nochmal.

Daniel


----------



## Inf1n1ty (23. August 2007)

Mach das hab das Auto von Eltern schon klar gemacht. Sagst nochma bescheid wenn nit auch nit schlimm gibt ja noch mehr Tage gelle


----------



## dickerbert (23. August 2007)

Neuste News aus Mü-Sa: Das Gewitter zieht Richtung Wald-Algesheim-Rümmelsheim. Und über Mü-Sa scheint langsam wieder strahlend blauer Himmel ^^


----------



## Inf1n1ty (23. August 2007)

Also Ich hier aus dem Wetterausschauturm in Sprendlingen *lach* seh das was hinterher kommt von Bad Kreuznach aus. Wird nochmal was gebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2007)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Neuste News aus Mü-Sa: Das Gewitter zieht Richtung Wald-Algesheim-Rümmelsheim. Und über Mü-Sa scheint langsam wieder strahlend blauer Himmel ^^


Wir können ja ein paar Runden auf dem Schulhof drehen 

Nee, im Ernst, es wird immer dunkler, da mach ich mir lieber einen schönen Abend mit der Familie.
Präsi fährt heute übrigens auch nicht.

Bis denne,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (23. August 2007)

Hmm, ja. Jetzt zieht es grad wiedre in die andere Richtung *häääh??*
Naja, scheint wohl, als fällt die Runde heute doch aus......Mist


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2007)

So, wie siehts aus? Fubbes, Präsi ...?


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2007)

Neue Disziplin für heute: Synchron-Posten 
Hat ja schon mal gut funktioniert


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2007)

3 Antworten um 17:52 Uhr   auch nicht schlecht

Dann lassen wir das wohl heute!

@Fubbes
Viel Spaß auf deiner Tour und hoffentlich besseres Wetter als die letzten Tage hier bei uns  
@Präsi
Radelst du am Sonntag zur Fähre nach Ingelheim, falls du mitfährst?


----------



## Inf1n1ty (29. August 2007)

Wie schauts mit morgen aus? fahrt ihr?


----------



## dickerbert (29. August 2007)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, hab ich morgen Zeit! Solche Angaben sind vo mir aber nie 100 prozentig ^^
Aber die Chancen stehen gut!


----------



## X-Präsi (29. August 2007)

Das WEtter soll ja morgen perfekt werden - 20° und Sonne satt...

Ich bin dann um 18.15 an der Schule. Wollte Richtung Steckeschläferklamm fahren und vielleicht noch rauf zum Salzkopf. Ma gucken...


----------



## Inf1n1ty (30. August 2007)

Wie lang denkst wirds wiel meine letzte chance für Richtung Alzey is um 21:02 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (30. August 2007)

Wir sind ca. 20.15 wieder in Mü-Sa. Dann wirds eh schon langsam dunkel...

Düse jetzt nach Hause, damit ich mal pünktlich bin.


----------



## [email protected] (30. August 2007)

Bin auch dabei!

@Präsi
Bringe dir ein fast fertig ausgefülltes Schriftstück mit


----------



## dickerbert (30. August 2007)

So, für ne lockere, lamgsame Tour doch ein recht flotter Ritt durch die Trails!
War ne schöne Tour, weiter so!


----------



## Inf1n1ty (30. August 2007)

Jap als eher "Flachlandfahrer" wars bissel heftig aber hat Spaß gemacht. 

Hoffe das ich nächsten Do falls das mit dem Wetter klappt auch wieder dabei bin. Schaue was die Schule spricht. Hoffe das ich morgen früh die 2 Stunden Sport übersteh *grins*


schöne Abend noch

PS: Bis dahin hab ich auch ne Brille für etwas dunklere Fälle *lach*


----------



## X-Präsi (1. September 2007)

Eih Jungs - Ihr macht mich feddisch - nach 1 Stunde hatte ich auch wieder nen Puls von unter 100 

Mein Tacho sagte: 16,5er Schnitt bei 750 Hm - uff... 

Nächstes Mal gibts dann aber wirklich "Alter-Mann-Tempo" 

@ newbie 1nf1n1ty: hoch lebe die Physik


----------



## Inf1n1ty (1. September 2007)

Jap hab gestern ma ordentlich einen auf die Physik getrunken *lach* hab mir nu auch paar gescheide Handschuh un Brille besorgt. Jetzt passt das auch alles wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. September 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal gibts dann aber wirklich "Alter-Mann-Tempo"


Mal guggen, ob ich meine frisch gestählten Beine soweit abbremsen kann 
Grüße,
Daniel, der mittlerweile wieder trocken ist.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (5. September 2007)

Wie schauts aus mit morgen. Fährt jemand?! Hab Freitag frei. Schaue wies Wetter wird


----------



## dickerbert (5. September 2007)

Ja, bin wieder dabei!


----------



## X-Präsi (6. September 2007)

Heute Nachmittag siehts wohl ganz gut aus. WEnn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (6. September 2007)

Ich falle leider schon wieder aus. Das lokale Alpenklima ist mir nicht bekommen -> Erkältung. Werde mich stattdessen ein bisschen mit der Familie auf dem Winzerfest herumtreiben.

Bis nächste Woche dann, 
   Daniel


----------



## Inf1n1ty (6. September 2007)

Hmm also weiss nit. Bissel komisch das Wetter


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. September 2007)

Hallo!

Letzte Woche hats mir sehr gut gefallen, ich bin heute wieder dabei.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Inf1n1ty (6. September 2007)

Also Ich mach heut de Rückzieher Sprendlinge is Down under regnet wie sau. Vllt wann anders am We nochma aber heut nit sry


----------



## [email protected] (6. September 2007)

Ich muss kurzfristig für heute absagen    dabei kommt gerade die Sonne raus  

Bis hoffentlich nächste Woche...


----------



## Fubbes (13. September 2007)

Heute bin ich endlich mal wieder dabei.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (13. September 2007)

ich denke, ich auch...


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. September 2007)

Hallo!

ich bin heute wieder dabei.

Robert


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2007)

Ich hab mir `ne Erkältung eingefangen   - also wird das bei mir heute nichts ...


----------



## Jens77 (13. September 2007)

Ich bin nach langer Abwesenheit auch mal wieder dabei.

Bis gleich
Jens


----------



## Inf1n1ty (13. September 2007)

Sry heut war ja Zeitlich unpassend. Bin eben erst heim gekommen. Noch bissel was für die Feuerwehr gemacht schwups 19 Uhr. Hoffe das ich nächste Woche wieder dabei bin.

lg Sascha 

Schöne Abend noch


----------



## Silencium (17. September 2007)

Hi ich würde diese Woche endlich gerne mal wieder mitfahren.
Ich hoffe ihr fahrt


----------



## X-Präsi (19. September 2007)

Der Silencium ist mal wieder dabei  
Bringst Du bitte mein Rücklicht mit?

Hast Du übrigens gut abgepasst, denn wir wollen am Donnerstag hinterher noch bei mir den * Grill anwerfen*. Heisst, wir fahren ca. bis 19.45 und dann gibts ein kühles Blondes und was zum Beissen. 
Zur Finanzierung gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) wer mit anpackt und ein wenig Grünschnitt in einen Container befördert hat sich das Futter redlich verdient
b) wer nicht mit anpacken mag, darf gerne ne kleine Spende entrichten für Futter und Bier

Demnächst starten wir dann übrigens mit unserem *Nightride*. Natürlich nur auf ausgesuchten Wegen, auf denen wir das Wild nicht verschrecken.
Wir werden dann auch etwas später starten (18.45 oder 19 Uhr). Tipps zur Beleuchtung gibts auch in Kürze hier im Thread. Uwe hat ne Super-Stirnlampe für popelige 50  gefunden! Habe vor, ne Sammelbestellung zu machen. Wie gesagt, bald mehr dazu.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (19. September 2007)

Klingt ma nit schlecht. Wies Grill mäßig aussieht naja eher mager muss danach noch bissel was für die Schule machen. 

@ Nightride: son lampen tipp wär schonma nit schlecht


----------



## Fubbes (20. September 2007)

Ich bin wieder ins familiäre Erkältungsloch gefallen (die Clubmeisterschaften waren wohl zu viel). Werde also nicht mitkommen können. 
Vielleicht komm ich wenigstens kurz auf'n Bierchen vorbei ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (20. September 2007)

Geht um 18:15 los, richtig?

Dann bis später


----------



## Rasender Robert (20. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin heute wieder dabei.

Robert


----------



## dickerbert (20. September 2007)

Jop, diese Woche bin ich auch wieder da!
Philipp


----------



## X-Präsi (26. September 2007)

Hi Männers!

Danke noch mal für den vollen Einsatz auf der Bikepiste und in meinem Garten. Das war die Rettung    

Hatte ja angekündigt, dass wir mit einem naturverträglichen Nightride über den Winter weitermachen wollen. Hier noch der versprochene Link zu der supergünstigen und vergleichsweise echt supergünstigen Taschenlampe, die mit wenig Aufwand zur Helmlampe eingesetzt werden kann. Laut uns Uwe echt der Geheimtipp.

Sammelbestellung wird wohl wegen Ebay und Einfuhr-Zoll nix. Ist aber über Ebay janz easy zu bekommen. Schauts Euch an:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260147115759&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:11

Wenn die WEttervorhersage für Morgen tatsächlich zutreffen sollte, kneife ich:
http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&type=WORLD&id=23295


----------



## Inf1n1ty (26. September 2007)

Also Lampe hmm hab hier im Forum noch was gesehe Helm Lampe und so. Muss mir eh nochma was neues zulegen da der Cat Eye Krempel noch am anderen Bike dran ist. Muss mich da ma schlau mache.

@ Morge ja bissel blöd. Hätte auch absagen müssen da wir die Werkstatt in de Feuerwehr zusammen bauen morgen.

PS: Hab Sonntag Montag Dienstag und natürlich Mittwoch noch frei. Falls da jmd fährt. Wäre super wenn sich der jenige mal meldet. Danke schonma

Schöne Abend noch 

mfg Sascha


----------



## dickerbert (26. September 2007)

Die Lampe macht ja nen guten Eindruck! Aber wie befestigt man die denn am Helm?! 
@infinity: Ich fahr wahrscheinlich an (mindestens einem) dieser Tage. Ich werd mich dann am Tag davor nochmal im Forum melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. September 2007)

Ich bin immer noch leicht erkältet. Da bleib ich besser zu Hause, egal wie das Wetter wird.
Und ganz ehrlich, es wird um 19 Uhr dunkel. Das rentiert sich nicht mehr so richtig. Ich denke, das war es für dieses Jahr mit unseren Treffen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (27. September 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> das war es für dieses Jahr mit unseren Treffen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



nö. fahren und fallen demnächst naturverträglich im Dunkeln.

@ dickerbert: dazu muss dann ein täschchen, das mittels gummi am helm befestigt zugekauft werden. uwe hat da nen ganz guten und preiswerten tipp.  

heute habe ich übrigens keine bock auf fango. schönes woe!


----------



## Rasender Robert (27. September 2007)

Hallo!

Mich hats auch erwischt .... bin erkältet. Von daher werde ich heute auch nicht fahren, vor allem nicht bei dem Wetter.

Robert


----------



## dickerbert (27. September 2007)

Oh Gott, Robert. Sitzt du auch erkältet zuhause?? Scheint, als ob die Erkältung die Runde macht


----------



## Broken Fork (4. Oktober 2007)

ähm. wieso gehts hier nicht weiter? Die letzte Runde ist zwei Wochen her, sag dochmal jemand was :-(
Also ich wäre heute dabei, falls jemand fährt. Brauch wahrscheinlich nur jemanden, der mir den Weg ein bisschen ausleuchtet


----------



## Rasender Robert (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin heute nach überstandener Erkältung auch wieder dabei. Startzeit ist immer noch 18:15, oder haben wir das schon nach hinten verschoben?

Robert


----------



## Fubbes (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich war noch nie eine große Leuchte, das wird nix mit dem Ausleuchten.
Vielleicht findet sich ja ein anderer Armleuchter 
Im Ernst, für mich sind die Feierabendrunden (im Hellen) zu Ende. Es wird zu früh dunkel. 
Ich werde von nun an versuchen, Sonntags vormittags zu fahren. 

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2007)

Heute kann ich nicht den Armleuchter spielen   bastel mir gerade ne Halterung für meine Beleuchtung.
Ab nächster Woche sollte dies aber klappen. 

@Präsi
Nächste Woche erster Nightride-Versuch (bei entsprechendem Wetter) ?


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leutz! 

Extreme Arbeitszeiten haben mich leider bissl aus der Bahn geworfen diese Woche 

Nächsten Donnerstag mit Funzel hört sich gut an. Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich welches Licht? Ich bringe denn mal meine Selbstbaulichtflak mit.


----------



## dickerbert (7. Oktober 2007)

Nochmal zu der Helmlampe von Ebay:


> @ dickerbert: dazu muss dann ein täschchen, das mittels gummi am helm befestigt zugekauft werden. uwe hat da nen ganz guten und preiswerten tipp.


Kannst du Uwe dann vielleicht mal fragen, wo ich so ein Täschchen herbekomme? Weil so langsam sollte ich mir dann doch Gedanken um anständige Beleuchtung machen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi Dickerbert!

Schreib dem Mr. Cannondale alias Uwe doch einfach mal ne PN wegen des Täschchens. 

Meine Akkus wären denn auch für morgen geladen. Fährt noch jemand mit? 

Würde, wie besprochen, erst *um 19 Uhr *starten. Wie immer an der Schule, wenns recht ist. Also, wie schauts?

Ne halbwegs brauchbare Sigma Hilfs-Funzel könnte ich morgen fürs ERste übrigens mal ausleihen, falls noch jemand nackisch ist.


----------



## Raschauer (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich komme auch zum Funzeltest 


Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin heute wieder dabei .... zwar nur mit meinem Cateye-Lämpchen, aber es wird schon gehen (und die Selbstbaulampe ist schon in Planung).

Gruß
Robert


----------



## dickerbert (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin auch dabei. Hab aber auch nur so ne kleine Funzel  . Ich schau mir später mal an, was ihr habt. Un je nachdem, entscheide ich mich dann, welche Lampe ich mir für nächste Woche hole. Hab da nämlich schon ne bestimmte Lampe im Visier


----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich versuch jetzt schnell nach Feierabend noch meine Halterung fertig zu bekommen.....melde mich später nochmal, ob ich mitfahre!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich komme mit - hoffentlich hält meine Bastelei


----------



## Windesheimer (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

schade wir haben Euch wohl knapp verpasst 19.08Uhr.
Na vielleicht beim nächsten mal.
Wie alt seit Ihr so im Durchschnitt? Wir sind 44 und 45.
Welche Wege fahrt Ihr im Binger Wald, Forstwege oder Trail's?

über Antworten würden wir uns freuen.

Angelika & Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (11. Oktober 2007)

Die Truppe ist vermutlich noch nicht wieder zurück am Rechner. Ich halte mich im Dunkeln lieber vor dem Kamin auf, deshalb antworte ich mal.
Also, das Alter passt. Aber was sind Trail''''''s? Vielleicht meint ihr Trails 
Soviele gibt es davon in der Gegend nicht, also geht es meistens über Forst- und Feldwege. 
Versucht es einfach nochmal. Bei vorheriger Anmeldung über das Forum, kann man auch mal kurz warten.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2007)

7 Leute zum ersten Nightride - mehr als sonst im hellen   

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn sich eine meiner Lampen schnell verabschiedet hat (der Akku ist schlapp).
Und die Wege waren irgendwie alle neu im dunkeln, auch wenn ich sie schon auswendig kennen müsste 

@Windesheimer
19:08 Uhr war wirklich knapp, wir sind um kurz nach sieben los...aber das war wohl nicht der letzte Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leutz! 

War ne coole Nummer. Und die Trails sind im Dunkeln irgendwie alle neu, oder?
nächstes mal lade ich meinen akku dann auch anständig, damit taghell-funzel die ganze abfahrt hält. irgendwie brauche ich auch nen nackenhalter, damit mein hirschgeweih mich nicht umbringt. hab ne fette rille auf der stirn 

@ Windesheimer: da bin ich ein einziges Mal nur 5 Minuten zu spät und dann verpassen wir Euch  nächsten donnerstag klappts dann aber bestimmt. 
wir fahren im dunkeln übrigens nicht ganz so viele singletrails, um den tieren ihr rückzugsgebiet des nächtens zu lassen. aber auch die eine oder andere forstpiste wird im dunkeln zur herausforderung  lasst euch überraschen...


----------



## Raschauer (12. Oktober 2007)

Hat echt Spaß gemacht hinter dem Leithirsch ( mit Leuchtgeweih) bei Dunkelheit zu fahren .

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Der Biber (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ihr Leurz, 
ich bin jetzt wieder seit langer Zeit endlich on und kann mich jetzt auch zum niteride ankündigen. Meine LED Funzel kanns kaum noch erwarten ins Dunkle zu kommen.
bis später 
Gruß Simon


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Oktober 2007)

fein. auch ein paar andere hatten letztes mal schon zugesagt (wenn auch einige leider fehlen werden  ).
außerdem beehrt uns heute tom, der forumsgott,  mit seiner anwesenheit   

der hirsch wird aber leider ohne geweih unterwegs sein, da sein elektricktrick putt ist. Muss also die Minifunzel ausreichen heute 
*
Dann bis 19 Uhr an der Schule*. Hoffe nur, dass das Wetter hält. Im Mom ziehts sich hier mächtig grau zu.


----------



## Broken Fork (18. Oktober 2007)

Also jetzt sieht's wieder perfekt aus 
bin da!

mfg
Josch


----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann heute nicht - wollte eben meine über Tag aufgeladenen Akkus aus dem Ladegerät nehmen.....2 werden als defekt angezeigt, eine fast ohne Saft und nur eine die noch brauchbar ist. 
Eigentlich hätte ich von letzter Woche lernen sollen  muß bis nächste Woche doch mal neue Akkus kaufen, sorry  

... dem Rest trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hat riesig Spass gemacht, die Runde mit Euch zu fahren  Meine Wasserflasche habe ich daheim übrigens im Camelbak gefunden. [email protected]: man kann auch ohne Licht nachts fahren 
Blair-Witch Thomas


----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2007)

@Thomas
Wenn der andere Thomas mit seinem Hirschgeweih vorne fährt mag das gehen  
aber so ist das nicht so prickelnd.

Aber es werden ja noch einige Donnerstage kommen ...


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Oktober 2007)

ich bin leider krank und kann heut net


----------



## Broken Fork (25. Oktober 2007)

Fährt der Rest trotzdem?
Philipp hat kein Licht, Robert ist anderweitig beschäftigt.. wer kommt?
Ich wär dabei!

mfg
Josch


----------



## Rasender Robert (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Wie Josch schon gesagt hat, ich kann heute leider nicht. Aber meine Lampe ist endlich fertig   nächste Woche sehe ich dann auch mal was.

Viel Spaß 

Robert


----------



## Broken Fork (25. Oktober 2007)

Och Jungs!
Kein Schwein war da  Hab dann den Philipp rausgeklingelt und noch ne obligatorische Runde über den Rochusberg gedreht. 
Lasst doch den kopf nicht hängen, der Wald ist auch wenn Präsi mal ausfällt noch voller Wege 
Machts gut, bis nächste Woche hoffe ich ! 

Josch


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Oktober 2007)

hi mädles,

mir gehts wieder besser und ich hab nen neuen akku, ´so dass das geweih morgen wieder leuchten kann. auch die wettervorhersage ist bestens.

dann bis um 19 uhr an der schule.   

und bitte nehmt rücksicht auf nen alten mann, der noch wackelig auf den beinen ist.


----------



## Rasender Robert (1. November 2007)

Hallo!

ich kann es kaum erwarten, heute endlich mit neuer Beleuchtung  

Bis 19 Uhr dann

Robert


----------



## X-Präsi (1. November 2007)

ich dachte schon, ich muss alleine fahren, weil alle außer mir armen hessenknecht, heute frei haben und durch die sonne düsen...


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2007)

Da ich nach langen Jahren wieder mal in den Genuss des Feiertags gekommen bin, hab ich es so gemacht wie Präsi es befürchtet hat  ...

... ich hab meine Runde für heute schon hinter mir und bin der Sonne gedüst  

Bin dann hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder beim nächtlichen Ausritt dabei. Dem Rest viel Spaß heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (1. November 2007)

Ich habe kürzlich eine Stirnlampe in der Werkzeugkiste entdeckt. Damit kann ich sicher auch mal wieder mitkommen und mir die Gegend im Dunkeln angucken. Fragt sich nur, wann. Heute schon mal nicht, Feiertagsruhe.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (2. November 2007)

carbid-grubenlampe? 

wirst es nicht bereuen. war wieder cooool heute.

vor allen dingen haben pannen im dunkeln was besonderes


----------



## X-Präsi (7. November 2007)

wie siehts denn morgen aus? Mein Laserschwert ist geladen. 

Es soll übrigens zum letzten Mal für die nächsten Tage trocken bleiben (Freitag ist sogar Schneeregen angesagt *schüttel*).


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2007)

Mit dem Wetter hast du wohl recht - ob`s bei mir klappt kann ich erst morgen nachmittag sagen ...

... Tendenz aber eher schlecht   Meld mich aber nochmal


----------



## Raschauer (8. November 2007)

Beinharter Eispickel meldet sich zum Dienst


Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Broken Fork (8. November 2007)

Hi, ich bin leider beschäftigt, Geburtstag und so ...
Und ich meld hiermit auch einfach mal den Robert ab (ohne Genehmigung, ich bin so frei), der hat nämlich ein Spiel. Wird er aber selbst wohl nochmal sagen.

bis nächste Woche dann

Josch


----------



## Rasender Robert (8. November 2007)

Broken Fork schrieb:


> Und ich meld hiermit auch einfach mal den Robert ab (ohne Genehmigung, ich bin so frei), der hat nämlich ein Spiel. Wird er aber selbst wohl nochmal sagen.
> Josch



Irgendwie fühle ich mich bervormundet  .... aber Josch hat recht, ich kann heute leider nicht kommen.

Viel Spaß denen, die fahren

Robert


----------



## X-Präsi (8. November 2007)

Hmmm - Raschauer hat auch gerade tel. abgesagt. Dann komm ich halt auch nicht. Hab eh noch einiges zu tun. Dann bis nächste Woche halt.


----------



## Raschauer (8. November 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hmmm - Raschauer hat auch gerade tel. abgesagt. Dann komm ich halt auch nicht. Hab eh noch einiges zu tun. Dann bis nächste Woche halt.



Keine Angst ich sammel Eispickelpunkte auf der Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2007)

... grad erst nach Hause gekommen ... aber wie ich sehe fällt die Fahrt sowieso aus  

Dann hoffen wir mal auf nächste Woche


----------



## X-Präsi (14. November 2007)

wie ist denn die Lage, Freunde? Ist zwar kalt, aber es soll trocken bleiben.


----------



## [email protected] (15. November 2007)

Hier scheint jetzt sogar die Sonne ... 

... ich wäre dabei !

@Fubbes
Heute wäre ein idealer Testtag für deine Grubenlampe


----------



## X-Präsi (15. November 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hier scheint jetzt sogar die Sonne ...



Heute Abend dann eher von meinem Haupt und es gilt - fahre nicht ins Licht!


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. November 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin heute wieder dabei.

Bis nachher 
Robert


----------



## X-Präsi (15. November 2007)

Meine Ansage für heute:

ich will Schnee unterm Reifen spüren und dann das Licht ausmachen. Also nix wie rauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. November 2007)

Bin dann um 19.00 Uhr in MüSa, falls ich mich nicht verirre


----------



## dickerbert (15. November 2007)

War ne coole Tour heute! Freu mich schon, wenn's nächste Woche wieder los geht. 
Und für alle, die es nicht mit bekommen haben: Nächste Woche lad ich nach der Tour zu mir nach Hause zu nem Bier ein! (Zumindest wenn nix dazwischen kommt - alle Angaben ohne Gewähr  )


----------



## X-Präsi (15. November 2007)

wasa machen die Zehen? Noch dran nach dem Duschen?


----------



## dickerbert (15. November 2007)

Nunja, hat zwar bissel gedauert, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sie keinen Schaden davon getragen haben; obgleich es seeeeehr hart an der Grenze war


----------



## Fubbes (16. November 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hier scheint jetzt sogar die Sonne ...
> 
> ... ich wäre dabei !
> 
> ...



Meine Holde ist diese Woche krankgeschrieben. Da wollte ich mich lieber um sie und unseren Sohn kümmern.
Mein Plan ist aber noch nicht gestorben ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (16. November 2007)

Präsi wollte ja Schnee vom Salzkopf unter den Stollen haben, es gab aber nur Matsch aus dem Morgenbachtal - und das nicht zu wenig, wie ich heute im hellen feststellen durfte  

Trotzdem hats Spaß gemacht und die kostenlose Fangopackung war auch nicht so schlimm


----------



## Fubbes (19. November 2007)

Schnee hättet ihr oben bekommen können. Selbst gestern lagen noch Reste herum.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2007)

Ich falle für diesen Donnerstag aus  dem Rest viel Spaß


----------



## X-Präsi (21. November 2007)

wenn sich die Rüsselseuche über Nacht nicht legt, falle ich morgen auch aus


----------



## Fubbes (22. November 2007)

Ich komme auch nicht. Habe seit einigen Tagen Halskratzen. Daran hat auch die Sonntagsrunde mit Präsi nix verbessert. Schlechte Voraussetzungen, um meinen ersten Nachtritt zu wagen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broken Fork (22. November 2007)

Also so wie es aussieht kommen dann nur Robert, Philipp und ich, oder? 

Wenn noch jemand kommt wär toll wenn er sich vorher einträgt, denn ansonsten würden wir (aufgrund meiner Wenig- und Bequemlichkeit) wahrscheinlich schon früher fahren. Ist ja zur Zeit fast den ganzen Tag dunkel. Also wenn noch jemand kommt: 19 Uhr wie gehabt, ansonsten 18 Uhr, gleicher Treffpunkt. 

(Ja ich schmeiß hier alles übern Haufen und verursache Chaos.. tschuldigung.. aber das ist mein Job  )

mfg
Josch


----------



## Rasender Robert (29. November 2007)

Hallo!

Wie siehts aus, wer fährt heute? Also ich bin da, und Philipp wird ebenfalls kommen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## X-Präsi (29. November 2007)

ich kriegs wegen bescheidener Arbeistzeiten diese Woche einfach nicht hin. Nächste Woche haben wir wieder Vollbesetzung und dann gehts wieder. Viel Spaß heute Abend!


----------



## dickerbert (29. November 2007)

Ja, wie? Fahren bisher nur ich und Robert??


----------



## X-Präsi (29. November 2007)

komme doch schon früher raus und habe überraschend eine fahrgelegenheit gefunden. bin also doch da, wenn kein stau bremst.


----------



## X-Präsi (30. November 2007)

wat ein schlammgewuhle - die betty wiegt jetzt 2 kilos das stück  

war aber trotzdem luschtisch! Bis nächste Woche dann!


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Dezember 2007)

Mir macht wohl das Häusle heut nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Die Decke im Treppenhaus kommt fast runter. Muss heute Abend mal anfangen die Reparatur am WOE vorzubereiten. Falls jemand von Euch Langeweile hat - jede helfende Hand ist herzlich willkommen


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Also ich würde heute gerne wieder fahren. Präsi, Philipp und Josch sind wohl nicht dabei, kommt sonst jemand? Falls nicht bleibe ich auch zuhause.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Fubbes (6. Dezember 2007)

Nach 6 Tagen Fast-Dauerregen solltest du eine Schaufel und Streusplit mitnehmen. 

Viel Spaß, 
   Daniel, der nie um eine Ausrede verlegen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (6. Dezember 2007)

Gegen Matsch bin ich mittlerweile resistent  
Von daher fahre ich heute trotzdem, aber etwas früher (weil der Philipp da noch Zeit hat).

Bis nächste Woche dann


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Dezember 2007)

Ups - beinahe den Gebtag vom Schwiegervater vergessen. Wird also heut wieder nix


----------



## Fubbes (13. Dezember 2007)

Immerhin hast du den Thread nach oben befördert


----------



## dickerbert (13. Dezember 2007)

Ja, stimmt. Also ich hab Zeit! Robert auch, soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab.
Traut sich sonst noch jemand? ^^


----------



## Broken Fork (13. Dezember 2007)

Moi! Bleibts trotzdem bei 19:00?


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin heute auch wieder dabei. Abfahrt würde ich bei 19:00 lassen, sonst gibts nur unnötiges Durcheinander.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broken Fork (13. Dezember 2007)

Durcheinander? Liberal nennt man das im Vergleich zu deiner konservativen Einstellung... wenn es um 19:00 anfängt zu regnen lach ich dich aus


----------



## Rasender Robert (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Also bei der Kälte verlege ich meine Tour heute auf den Nachmittag .... da scheint wenigstens noch die Sonne.

Joschua fährt bei mir mir mit, der wird heute abend also auch nicht kommen. Und Philipp's Rad leidet noch an den Folgen der letzten Tour.

Falls trotzdem jemand fährt: Viel Spaß!

Robert


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Dezember 2007)

Ihr Verräter


----------



## Fubbes (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich war heute am Salzkopf. Habe es leider vergessen, gestern zu posten, und hatte leider auch keinen Fotoapparat dabei.
Es war traumhaft!
Temperatur in Mü-Sa: -5 Grad, teilweise auch darunter. Oben am Turm +4 Grad, stahlblauer Himmel, aber alles braun, nix weiß.
So einen Blick Richtung Süden hatte ich noch nie. Ein weißes Wolkenmeer bedeckte alles unterhalb 400m. Das einzige was man sehen konnte, war der Donnersberg, der aus der Suppe herausragte.
Bei der Abfahrt dachte ich allerdings, mir wird das Gesicht abgeschält.

Nun denn. Wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich in den den nächsten zwei Wochzen bestimmt nochmal fahre. Wenn ich rechtzeitig daran denke, werde ich auch hier posten.

Weihnachtliche Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (27. Dezember 2007)

Wie siehts heut abend aus?


----------



## Broken Fork (27. Dezember 2007)

Also mir fehlt irgendiwe die Motivation, wär höchstens für ne runed übern Rochusberg zu haben (u.a. um mein Weihnachtsgeschenk zu testen).
Robert ist ja weg.
Wenn also niemand sonst zusagt kannst du mich gerne per ICQ anschreiben.

mfg
Josch


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Wie siehts aus, wer fährt heute abend?

Robert


----------



## dickerbert (3. Januar 2008)

Nee, tut mir Leid. Bin total erkältet......die letzte Tour tat mir nicht gut.....


----------



## Der Biber (10. Januar 2008)

Hi ihr Leutz,
hat heute noch jemand lust zum biken?
Ich würd heute mal wieder fahren wenn noch en paar mitkommen. 
Wie immer um 19.00 Uhr in MüSa
bis dann
Simon


----------



## dickerbert (10. Januar 2008)

Nee, tut mir Leid. Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (10. Januar 2008)

Also alleine fahren ist doof 
ich fahre dann heute nicht.
bis nächste woche @ dickebert und co
gruß 
simon


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. Januar 2008)

War gestern schon unterwegs, ist mir eindeutig zu dreckig

Robert


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Januar 2008)

ich hab leider Sportverbot...


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Januar 2008)

wie schauts? Wenns nicht gerade Hunde und Katzen regnet, wäre ich am Start.


----------



## Rasender Robert (17. Januar 2008)

Ich habe leider keine Zeit ... morgen steht die letzte Abi-arbeit an.

Allen anderen viel Spaß

Robert


----------



## dickerbert (17. Januar 2008)

Tja, wenn man fertig ist, hat man Zeit. Also ich kann!


----------



## dickerbert (17. Januar 2008)

Scheint trocken zu sein.
Fahren wir zu zweit, Präsi? ^^


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Januar 2008)

sch**** bin eben erst aus ner Besprechung. Wird schon wieder nix  

Für nächste Woche gelobe ich Besserung...


----------



## dickerbert (17. Januar 2008)

Hmm, also fährt heut niemand? Weil allein will ich auch nicht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (17. Januar 2008)

Ich fahr mal hoch und schau, ob jmd da ist ^^


----------



## Fubbes (18. Januar 2008)

Ich habe einen neuen Thread aufgemacht wegen meiner Sonntags-Touren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316985

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Der Biber (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo 
fährt heut abend noch jemand mit? ich hab endlich mal zeit gefunden.
dieter kommt heut auch 
lasst mich bitte nicht im stich, mein akku is net richtig voll und wird es bis um 19.00 auch nicht sein
bis gleich
simon


----------



## Broken Fork (24. Januar 2008)

Ich hab Kopfweh wegen dem doofen Lungenfunktionstest.. aber wenn ihr langsam, matschfrei (gut für die Psyche) und nicht allzu lange fahrt komm ich mit. 
Die nächsten zwei Wochen sind nämlich auch schon ausgebucht (Altweiber & Theater mim Deutschkurs).

Robert ist übrigens fahruntauglich, wenn ich auf dem neusten Stand bin.

bis dann

Josch


----------



## Broken Fork (24. Januar 2008)

btw. Simon, falls du ICQ hast: EINS-FÜNF-NULL-DREI-FÜNF-FÜNF-SECHS-ZWEI-NULL


----------



## Der Biber (24. Januar 2008)

Broken Fork schrieb:


> btw. Simon, falls du ICQ hast: EINS-FÜNF-NULL-DREI-FÜNF-FÜNF-SECHS-ZWEI-NULL



ne hab ich net
grigst gleich mein Handynummer
see you
simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (24. Januar 2008)

oh mann - gerade eben erst telko zu ende. wär heut so gern mitgebrummt 
ist doch im mom echt zum :kotz:


----------



## Rasender Robert (31. Januar 2008)

Wie siehts aus? Würde heute jemand mitkommen?

Robert


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Januar 2008)

klappt nicht - muss meine Räder für die Fastnachtsmuffeltour präparieren


----------



## dickerbert (31. Januar 2008)

Nee, bin immernoch total erkältet und muss meinen Virus daher mit Alkohol bekämpfen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (31. Januar 2008)

Also alleine werde ich nicht fahren ... falls sich bis 18:30 hier keiner mehr meldet bleib ich wohl oder übel auch zuhause.


----------



## Rasender Robert (7. Februar 2008)

Ich muss leider absagen für heute (wegen Theaterbesuch mit dem Deutschkurs).
Für Philipp und Joschua gilt das gleiche.


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. Februar 2008)

Ich habe heute Zeit, will sonst noch jemand fahren?

Robert

Edit: Fahre schon jetzt, solange es noch hell ist .... vor ich heute abend wieder alleine im Dunkeln stehe


----------



## Fipszwo (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo Hallo 123 Test Test 123 Test Test


----------



## Fipszwo (14. Februar 2008)

Körperliche Betätigung an frischer Luft soll gesund sein. Also ich muß unbedingt mal raus und bin um 7 an der Grundschule. Ggf. findet sich noch jemand ein.
Dieter


----------



## Fipszwo (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo Biker, das war eine schöne Tour - letzten Donnerstag.
Leider mußte ich zwischendurch Flicken. Und das auch noch mitten in einem Kleisterlehmfeld. Und niemand war da, der mir die Kerze hätte halten können!!
Jungs - eure Lampen haben mir soo gefehlt.

Also dann bis evtl. heute Abend in Müsa. Werde mich dort um 7 Uhr einfinden.

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin heute abend auch dabei.
Kommt sonst noch jemand?

Robert


----------



## Fipszwo (28. Februar 2008)

Hi, wenn es heute Abend noch nicht regnet werde ich mich mal wieder zu einer kleinen Fitnessrunde aufmachen. Kommt noch jemand mit? Also, um 7 in MüSa.
Dieter


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Februar 2008)

bin leider erkältet...


----------



## Fipszwo (4. März 2008)

Also, 
wie siehts aus mit übermorgen Abend. Habt Ihr euch schon vorbereitet: die Ketten geölt, eure Buffs gebügelt, die Batteriekästen bestückt?
Na dann bis um 7 an der Grundschule.
Logisch - wenns stark regnet bleibe ich Zuhause auf der Couch.
Dieter


----------



## Der Biber (5. März 2008)

Ja ma  schauen ob ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit heimkomme 
ich würd echt gerne mal wieder mit fahren
schauen wir mal
Gruß 
Simon


----------



## X-Präsi (5. März 2008)

habe meine gestrige joggingrunde gut überstanden und nicht gleich wieder die rüsselseuche bekommen. denke also, dass das am donnerstag endlich mal wieder was wird. 

freue mich aber auch schon wieder aufs biken im hellen


----------



## Der Biber (6. März 2008)

bis gleich 
hoffendlich sind wir heute mehr als 2 leutz
Gruß Simon


----------



## Thomas (7. März 2008)

Hallo,
war wieder eine sehr schöne Runde gestern abend!
Bis zum nächsten Mal
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (7. März 2008)

die Panoramatrails ham was im Dunkeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (7. März 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> die Panoramatrails ham was im Dunkeln...



Ja Ja besonders ohne eigene Funsel am Bike 
hat aber auch funktioniert
bis dann
Simon


----------



## dickerbert (13. März 2008)

Nach langer Abwesenheit melde ich mich für heute Abend endlich mal wieder an! (Sofern es nicht schüttet ^^)
Und der Robert kommt auch mit!


----------



## dickerbert (19. März 2008)

Ich meld mich jetzt schonmal an. Vielleicht kommen diesmal noch ein paar mehr Leute mit als letzte Woche?


----------



## Rasender Robert (19. März 2008)

Ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei!  

Robert


----------



## Fipszwo (19. März 2008)

Aahh, endlich mal frühzeitige Anmeldungen - find ich gut. Man kann sich dann besser drauf einrichten.
Habe zwar um 4 noch einen Kundentermin, was zeitlich etwas knapp ist. Versuche aber zu kommen.
Dieter


----------



## X-Präsi (20. März 2008)

Hi Männers,

da ich morgen Früh mit AJU eine neue, freeride-lastige Runde im BiWa auskundschafte, wirds mir zuviel, wenn ich auch noch heute Abend fahre. Nächste Woche dürfte dann auch schon fast wieder Ende der Nightrides sein, denn 30.03. wird doch die Uhr umgestellt?
Der nächste Donnerstag wäre dann sozusagen fast Pflicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (20. März 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> ... neue freeride-lastige Runde im BiWa ...


Bist du sicher, dass du im richtigen Revier unterwegs bist? Auf die Strecke bin ich ja mal gespannt.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fipszwo (26. März 2008)

Hallo Biker,

weil doch Morgen Saisonabschluß ist, halte ich ein noch gemeinsames Zusammensein nach der Tour für angemessen. Mein Vorschläg wäre, daß wir noch kurz im legendären Forsthaus Heiligkreuz einkehren. Von dort ist es dann auch nicht mehr so weit bis nach Hause.
Wir haben uns schon erkundigt -- man würde uns auch reinlassen. Hab ihr Lust? Ich nehme auf jeden Fall mal trockene Sachen zusätzlich mit. Bis dann!

Dieter


----------



## Broken Fork (26. März 2008)

hi, ich bin beim Radfahren endlich mal wieder dabei, denk ich... müsste gehen mit dem Resthusten den ich noch hab.

Für Heilig Kreuz wirds mir allerdings wahrscheinlich zu spät...




Josch


----------



## dickerbert (26. März 2008)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Rasender Robert (27. März 2008)

Ich bin dabei, bis heute abend!

Robert


----------



## dickerbert (27. März 2008)

Wenn es so schüttet, wie vorhin, dann fahr ich übrigens nicht mit. Bei Nieselregen geht's schon.


----------



## Der Biber (27. März 2008)

hi jungs, 
ich wär heut gerne mit gefahren aber ich muss noch en paar zeichnungen
machen , leider 
na ja dann mal viel spass  
ich denke an euch
gruß simon


----------



## Fipszwo (28. März 2008)

Hallo, 
ich konnte gestern leider nicht kommen weil noch eine Heizungsstörung reingekommen ist, um die ich mich kümmern mußte. Tut mir leid.
Am Donnerstag den 3. April bin ich auch nicht dabei wegen einer Montage in München. Bis dann.
Dieter


----------



## dickerbert (2. April 2008)

Sooo, die Uhr wurde umgestellt. Ich denke, ab morgen geht die Tour wieder um 18:00 Uhr los, oder?
Wer würde denn alles mitfahren?
Denn Dieters Vorschlag eine kleine Einkehr im Anschluss zu machen, find ich gut! Das wär dann jetzt sozusagen die Saisoneröffnung!


PS: Wenn's mal wieder wärmer ist, können wir uns im Anschluss auch bei mir in den Garten setzen und gemütlich grillen! Diesmal ohne Unkraut jäten  - gell Thomas?


----------



## Fubbes (2. April 2008)

Ich werde ab morgen wieder dabei sein 
18 Uhr wäre gutt, da es doch noch nicht so lange hell ist. Später können wir wieder auf die Präsi-tauglichen 18:15 umstellen. So ist es auch mit Biketreff-Werner besprochen.
Achso, Einkehr ist bei mir morgen leider nicht.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (2. April 2008)

Um 20:05 wirds dunkel - laut Kalender. Dürfte also ausreichen für ne Fahrt im Hellen!


----------



## Broken Fork (2. April 2008)

Ich verzichte mal wieder erkältungsbedingt und im Hinblick auf Spieltag am Samstag.
Dann bin ich erstmal in Urlaub....
also bis in 3 Wochen dann!

mfg Josch


----------



## Rasender Robert (2. April 2008)

Ich kann wegen einem Tischtennisspiel morgen leider nicht dabei sein  
Dafür aber nächste Woche wieder.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Fubbes (9. April 2008)

Alles klar für morgen? Abfahrt ist um 18 Uhr.
Ab nächster Woche (17.4.) starten wir dann wie von Werner angekündigt um 18:10 plus 5 Minuten Warten.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (9. April 2008)

Jupp, bin morgen wieder am Start. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter dann besser - jetzt werd ich mich wohl oder übel auf den Hometrainer setzen müssen.....


----------



## Rasender Robert (9. April 2008)

Wenn morgen zeitlich alles so läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle, bin ich dabei!

Dann (hoffentlich) bis morgen!


----------



## Der Biber (9. April 2008)

Ich hoffe auch mal das alles bei mir zeitlich hin haut und ich mach die Sache dann auch noch Wetterabhängig, denn bei dem Dauerregen wie heute fahr ich nit
na dann toi toi toi
Gruß Simon


----------



## Fubbes (17. April 2008)

Heute wie angekündigt um 18:10.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht kommen, da ich heute Nacht um drei Uhr mit der Firma in Richtung Cran Canaria aufbreche. Vielleicht ist ja Präsi anwesend. Andererseits findet ihr euch ja auch ganz gut selbst zurecht 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (17. April 2008)

da ich derzeit in DArmstadt zur Schulung bin, kann ich nicht versprechen, dass ich pünktlich da bin. Hängt vom Verkehr ab. 

aber ich wills mal versuchen. Wenn ich bis 18.15 nicht da sein sollte, fahrt ohne mich los. 

Nächste Woche bin ich in Sachen Guide-Ausbildung unterwegs und daher definitiv nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (17. April 2008)

Unsre Runde wird immer kleiner......
Aber ich bin heut abend wieder dabei!


----------



## Rasender Robert (17. April 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei!

Bis heute abend
Robert


----------



## Silencium (23. April 2008)

wie siehts morgen aus?


----------



## Rasender Robert (23. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin morgen wieder dabei. Wer noch?

Robert


----------



## dickerbert (24. April 2008)

Bestätigt


----------



## Fubbes (24. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs, so wie es aussieht, verwaist ihr ein bisschen. 
Ich bin heute nach der Arbeit in Sachen Familie unterwegs, heißt also, ich komme wieder nicht mit. Am besten mache ich sowieso bald eine zweite Gruppe auf, denn euer Tempo ist mit meinem nicht mehr so konform.
Was nächste Woche läuft, müssen wir noch diskutieren, da ist ja ein Faiertag.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (28. April 2008)

Sodele, wie sieht es aus am Donnerstag? Habe zwar noch nicht mit der Familie diskutiert, aber ich halte einen Start so spät am Abend für ausgesprochen albern. Wenn schon Abends, dann vielleicht schon um 17 Uhr, oder sogar vormittags? Bin bereit für Vorschläge. Nur mitten am Tag wäre bei mir schlecht.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (28. April 2008)

Wie dumm ich bin


----------



## Fubbes (28. April 2008)

Soll ich diese Frage beantworten?


----------



## dickerbert (28. April 2008)

Wäre das eine Frage gewesen, hätte ich diese auch als Frage gestellt  
Kraft meiner Intelligenz bin ich dem Deutschen nämlich noch so mächtig, eine feststellende Aussage als solche zu formulieren, minder der Erwartung, dass selbige als Frage missverstanden würde.

Nunja, ich - und da spreche ich auch im Namen Roberts, sowie Dieters Intention - befürworte zum "Tag der Arbeit" einen früheren Beginn unserer allwöchentlichen sportlichen Verabredung.......blaaa, blaa, bla.


Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, 15:00 wär mein Vorschlag, wenn niemand was dagegen hat. Dann kann ich ausschlafen  und zeitlich passt ne lange Tour auch gut ins Programm!


----------



## Der Biber (29. April 2008)

hi Ihr Sportsfreunde des Bergradelns ,
also Futter bei die Fisch

Ich fahre am Donnerstag in KH so ab 12:00 wer lust und Zeit hat kann sich mir gerne anschließen .
Ich fahre dann aber ein bischen Traillastig  also Tempo bergauf eher langsam.

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Fubbes (30. April 2008)

Ich schon wieder. Habe erfahren, dass wir ab 18 Uhr einen Termin haben. Damit scheidet nachmittags fahren bei mir aus. Auch KH passt dann zeitlich nicht so ganz. 
Ich würde dann meine Sonntagsgepflogenheiten anwenden und bereits um 10 Uhr starten. Hat da jemand Interesse mitzukommen? Wenn nicht, dann fahre ich spontan los, ohne mich nach einer bestimmten Uhrzeit zu richten.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Rasender Robert (30. April 2008)

Hallo!

Um 10:00 bzw. 12:00 hab eich leider noch keine Zeit. Von daher werde ich wohl morgen nachmittag fahren, wahrscheinlich gegen 15:00. 
Kommt jemand mit? Dieter?

Grüße
Robert


----------



## X-Präsi (30. April 2008)

also machen wir dann morgen 3 splittergruppen oder wie  

nun gut - werde mich wohl in wiesbaden der meute anschließen. wie wärs dann mit kreuznach am sonntag? so als alternativvorschlag...


----------



## Fubbes (1. Mai 2008)

So, ich starte gleich alleine, aber mit Kampfgewicht. Sohnemann kommt auf dem Sozius mit. Dann bin ich eh ne gute Bremse.

Nächste Woche dann wieder normaler Biketreff.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (1. Mai 2008)

Das war ja lustig heute. Freier Feiertag, und anstatt den ganzen Tag zusammen zu radeln, macht jeder sein eigenes Ding    

Glückwunsch an Dieter, der sein *ganz* eigenes Ding gemacht hat, und sich 74km auf 8 Rädern anstelle von zweien fortbewegt hat:
*9. Platz in seiner Wertung!* Hasse guuut gemacht, Jung!  
Henninger Turm Skate Challenge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (2. Mai 2008)

Dieter, Du Tier!


----------



## Fipszwo (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo, danke für die Blumen und die Anteilnahme!

Das war'n schöner Ausflug nach F-City am 1. Mai.
Bin zum ersten mal mit so 60 Sachen einen Berg runtergebrettert, mit anschließender Kurve, wobei die hinter einem auch noch ein bischen schieben.
Stellt euch einfach dabei vor euer Bike hätte keine Bremsen.

Der schnellste war 18 min vor mir im Ziel. Oh je, einige Jungs haben doch noch dickere Beine als ich.

Dieter


----------



## dickerbert (4. Mai 2008)

> Stellt euch einfach dabei vor euer Bike hätte keine Bremsen.


 Häh? Wir bremsen doch eh nie!


----------



## dickerbert (7. Mai 2008)

Wer kommt morgen mit? 
Ich brauch unbedingt wieder ne Fahrt in der Gruppe! Robert ist die Woche über nicht da und ich vergammel allein auf den Trails.....
Thomas, stoßen die "Neuen" morgen zu uns? Wär schön, auch mal neue Gesichter zu sehen.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Mai 2008)

Die Neuen? 
Wie auch immer, ich bin heute am Start. Muss ja auch mal meinem Titel als Biketreffguide gerecht werden. 
Habe mir gedacht, heute endlich mal wieder in Richtung Schindeldorf zu fahren. Das einzige was mir dabei Sorgen bereitet, ist euer Tempo 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2008)

Kann sein, dass ein paar Neue heute dazustoßen, die ein eher moderates Tempo bevorzugen würden. Wollte ggfs. ne moderate Gruppe aufmachen. Bin aber noch erkältet und kann daher nicht dabei sein. 

wenn die Family auftauchen sollte, bitte nicht gleich verschleissen. Nächstes Mal bin ich dann wohl wieder dabei und kann das gemütliche Cruisen übernehmen.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Mai 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal bin ich dann wohl wieder dabei und kann das gemütliche Cruisen übernehmen.


Bis du nächste Woche nicht im Flachlandurlaub?


----------



## Steve37 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Also, wir werden heute definitiv noch nicht dabei sein. Eventuell nächste Woche. Ich poste dann hier wenn wir dabei sind.

Gruß Wolfgang & Family


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bis du nächste Woche nicht im Flachlandurlaub?


geht erst am 17. los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (8. Mai 2008)

Steve37 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Also, wir werden heute definitiv noch nicht dabei sein. Eventuell nächste Woche. Ich poste dann hier wenn wir dabei sind.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang & Family



Ach *die* Family ...
Auf die warte ich schon seit Anfang des Jahres 

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Silencium (8. Mai 2008)

also ich bin dabei


----------



## Der Biber (14. Mai 2008)

Hi 
fährt von euch morgen noch einer oder packt ihr schon alles für den lago ein? 
mb
Gruß Simon


----------



## Fubbes (14. Mai 2008)

Ich packe nichts für den Lago ein. Wäre auch Quatsch. Wer weiß, wann ich da mal wieder hinfahre 
Bin also am Start.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Silencium (15. Mai 2008)

mal sehen wies wetter wird - entscheide dann kurzfristig ...


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin heute abend dabei!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo
ich komme heute nicht
viel spaß an alle die fahren 
Gruß Simon


----------



## Fubbes (21. Mai 2008)

Bei mir ist an Fronleichnam Familientag. Ich werde kein Radl fahren.

Mein Alternativ-Vorschlag für diese Woche: Loreley-Runde am Sonntag?
Ich bin seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr mit dem Rad dort gewesen und muss mal schauen, ob ich die Strecke noch zusammenbekomme.

Ich werde aber einen extra Thread dafür starten.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (21. Mai 2008)

Hab's mir anders überlegt. 
Bin die Strecke so lange nicht gefahren, dass mir die Unsicherheit zu groß ist. Verfahrer sind jederzeit möglich. Ich werde deshalb keinen Extra-Thread starten. 
Wer Lust hat mit zu fahren, soll halt hier posten.
Treffpunkt wäre am Sonntag, 25.05.2008, um 10:50 (Abfahrt) Uhr an der Fähre in Niederheimbach bzw. um 10:00 in Münster-Sarmsheim, falls jemand mit mir zusammen zur Fähre fahren möchte.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Philipp und ich werden unsere Trainingsrunde schon früher fahren und sind daher heute abend nicht dabei.

Robert


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Mai 2008)

@Daniel: Wir (Philipp und ich) wären an deiner Loreley-Runde interessiert. 

Kannst du uns noch ein paar Infos zur Tour (Länge, ungefähre Fahrdauer, Schwierigkeit allgemein ...) geben?

Danke
Robert


----------



## Fubbes (22. Mai 2008)

Länge und Dauer machen wir individuell, nach Laune. Auf dem Rückweg kann man die Strecke über den Rheinsteig (den ich auch nur teilweise kenne) beliebig ausdehnen. Meine Fitness wird dem allerhöchstens Grenzen setzen. Die Schwierigkeit ist einfach.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mitkommt. 

Bis denne,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (22. Mai 2008)

Rheinsteig ist Sonntags halt so ne Sache. Das wird sich wohl auch individuell entscheiden ^^
Ich würd dann mit dir nach Niederheimbach fahren. Soll ich dann um 10:00 vor deiner Tür stehen? . Und den Robert gabeln wir dann wohl in Bingen am Radweg auf.


----------



## Fubbes (24. Mai 2008)

Wie gesagt, es ist lange her, dass ich die Strecke das letzte Mal gefahren bin. Da gab es den Rheinsteig noch nicht in der heutigen Form. Bin mir also nicht sicher, wieviel davon Rheinsteig ist. Wanderer gab es da nur wenige. Eventuell lässt sich aber auch noch mehr vom Rheinsteig einbauen. Hinzu (zur Loreley) geht es sowieso "hintenrum" von Lorch über Sauertal abseits des Rheins.

@dickerbert 
Bezüglich zusammane losfahren: du kannst gerne bei mir vorbeikommen. Mit Robert kannst du gerne etwas in Bingen vereinbaren, ca. um 10:15.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (28. Mai 2008)

Da die blöden Feiertage nun endlich vorbei sind, diese Woche Donnerstag wie gehabt um kurz nach 18 Uhr.

Bis denne 
Daniel

PS: die Stechmücken haben am Sonntag ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Rasender Robert (28. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dabei!

Bis morgen
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe ich schaffs auch 

Was ist denn mim Präsi?  
Hast du im Moment keine Zeit / zuviel um die Ohren?


----------



## dickerbert (29. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mitkomme. Sieht im Moment ganz nach Gewitter aus. Von Richtung Wald-Algesheim donnerts schon.....


----------



## Rasender Robert (29. Mai 2008)

Wie ist denn das Wetter so in Mü-Sa? Hier in Kempten regnet es zur Zeit in Strömen.....


----------



## Silencium (29. Mai 2008)

mh

also sagt bitte bescheid ob ihr fahrt, will nicht umsonst los!
sieht schon stark nach gewitter aus...


----------



## Fubbes (29. Mai 2008)

In MS kommt Wasser vom Himmel, viel Wasser.
Unter den Bedingungen ist Rad fahren Quatsch.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Rasender Robert (29. Mai 2008)

Bei mir zieht das Gewitter gerade ab und der Regen lässt nach bzw. hört auf. 

Bis 18:10 schaffe ich es aber nicht mehr zum Treffpunkt, also was machen wir?


----------



## Silencium (29. Mai 2008)

Daniel muss das OK geben 
Würde noch kommen...


----------



## Rasender Robert (29. Mai 2008)

Hier regnet es schon wieder ... mit dem Biken wird das heute nichts mehr für mich.

Bis nächste Woche dann


----------



## Silencium (29. Mai 2008)

Bis nächste Woche, hier regnets auch in strömen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (29. Mai 2008)

Tjahaaaa, das hab ich ja schon um 16:50 so vorausgesagt, nennt mich Wetterfrosch! 
Also ich werde nicht fahren, und ich glaube auch nicht, dass irgendjemand am Treffpunkt sein wird ^^


----------



## X-Präsi (29. Mai 2008)

Sorry, dass ich mich derzeit etwas rar mache.1. hab ich ne Weile in Ingelum gewohnt (bin aber jetzt wieder in Müsa) und 2. hab ich beruflich gerade ne Menge zu tun. 

Denke aber, dass ich ab Mitte Juni wieder dabei sein werde.


----------



## Broken Fork (5. Juni 2008)

Fährt heute wer? Und wenn ja, wäre derjenige/diejenigen auch bereit ein wenig langsamer zu fahren für meine Gesundheit?


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Juni 2008)

wenn ich pünktlich hier rauskomme, wollte ich mitfahren.


----------



## Der Biber (5. Juni 2008)

Ja ,
ich will heute mit fahren und das mit dem Tempo find ich gut.
Also wenn es heute abend kein gewitter gibt bin ich dabei.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. Juni 2008)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie jetzt bin ich auch dabei!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broken Fork (5. Juni 2008)

holst du mich ab, wie immer (wenn ich mitfahre) ?


----------



## dickerbert (5. Juni 2008)

Cool, dass mal wieder viele kommen ^^
Ich bin wohl auch dabei!


----------



## Fubbes (5. Juni 2008)

Anwesend.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Juni 2008)

bin noch im büro und kein feierabend in sicht   

langsam reichts


----------



## Der Biber (5. Juni 2008)

ne schöne Runde sind wir doch heute gefahren. Noch mal danke an Daniel für den kleinen Trailschmankerl , ist doch was anderes die Klamm mal im trockenen zu fahren
bis dann
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juni 2008)

Der Biber schrieb:


> ne schöne Runde sind wir doch heute gefahren. Noch mal danke an Daniel für den kleinen Trailschmankerl , ist doch was anderes die Klamm mal im trockenen zu fahren
> bis dann
> Gruß
> Simon


Habe ich extra für dich gemacht. Aber gewöhn dich besser nicht daran. Es ist nämlich nicht mein Plan, die Runden grundsätzlich nur nach Trails auszurichten. Auch der trailfreie Lalo-Wald wird mal wieder ins Programm kommen. 

Übrigens: langsam waren wir gestern schon mal nicht. Aber vorne wird man immer so geschoben ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2008)

Nächsten Donnerstag (12.06.2008) spielt Deutschland um 18.00 bei der EM. Ich werde also mit Sicherheit nicht zum biken kommen. 

Oder gibt es noch mehr Fußballanhänger unter euch und wir verlegen den Biketreff auf einen anderen Tag ?


----------



## dickerbert (7. Juni 2008)

Kaum isser wieder dabei, sagt er schonwieder ab. 
Aber muss dann auch mal gucken, vielleicht schau ich auch lieber Fußball - wobei es mir da mehr um das kühle Bier geht als um den Sport ^^


----------



## Silencium (11. Juni 2008)

wollen wir nicht heute fahren, wegen dem fußball spiel morgen?
also irgendwann nur nicht morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (11. Juni 2008)

Ich werde diese Woche überhaupt nicht fahren, da ich mich neben dem Fußballspiel um unser neues Familienmitglied und die geschaffte Mama kümmern muss. Am 8.6. kam nämlich unser Jaron Nicolas auf die Welt. 
Wegen akuten Schlafmangels wäre ich sowieso dafür, die nächste Tour auf dem Naheradweg nach Bad Münster zu absolvieren 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2008)

@Fubbes
Na dann gratuliere ich mal zum Nachwuchs    und wünsche dir genügend Schlaf damit du am nächsten Donnerstag wieder fit bist 

@Silencium
Ich hab meine Runde spontan am Mittwoch um 19:30 Uhr noch gestartet. Der Rest ist wohl nicht sehr vom Fußball begeistert. Anscheinend möchten die am Donnerstag fahren 

Bis nächste Woche auf dem Radweg nach Bad Münster...


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Juni 2008)

@ Daniel: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich hoffe, alle sind wohlauf?!

@ all: wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro kommen sollte, gehe ich hier in Wiesbaden zum public viewing


----------



## Steve37 (12. Juni 2008)

@ Daniel

Vom Nachwuchs hörte ich grad eben.
Ich freue mich! Hoch soll er leben!

Den Glückwünschen schließe ich mich sehr gerne an. 
Alles Liebe, alles Gute und viel Freude mit dem neuen Erdenbürger.

Wolfgang


----------



## dickerbert (12. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch Daniel! Da haste jetzt den zweiten Racker, wie soll denn da noch Zeit bleiben für die Federgabel Reparatur?! Aber man muss eben Prioritäten setzen!  Alles Gute!


PS: Ich fahr heut nicht, Wetter doof, Fußball gut ^^


----------



## Fubbes (12. Juni 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> ... wie soll denn da noch Zeit bleiben für die Federgabel Reparatur?!


Die habe ich mir vorhin mal angesehen ... aus der Ferne, versteht sich 

Danke für die Glückwünsche an alle.

Gruß,
Daniel

PS: Fußball war übrigens gar nicht gutt.


----------



## Broken Fork (19. Juni 2008)

Wer fährt? 
Bis zum Fußball sidn wir doch bestimmt wieder da.. und duschen kann man auch hinterher falls es knapp wird (evtl. Mitgucker freuen sich)


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juni 2008)

Ich komme heute nicht. Ich bin nicht in der Verfassung, in der ich meinem Körper irgendwelchen Sport zumuten sollte. Außerdem ist bei uns noch nicht so richtig Routine mit zwei Kindern. 

Also, fahrt langsam und macht keinen Blödsinn 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2008)

Bin gerade erst heim gekommen, fahre heute also auch nicht.
Das wird mir zu stressig, auch wegen Fußball heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broken Fork (19. Juni 2008)

ICH war die Feierabendrunde.... ihr seid ja alle langweilig..  :'(


----------



## Fubbes (20. Juni 2008)

Broken Fork schrieb:


> ICH war die Feierabendrunde.... ihr seid ja alle langweilig..  :'(


Besonders lange gefahren bist du aber nicht 

edit: Blödes Forum, auf einmal zeigt es eine Stunde später. Nagut. Meinen Respekt hast du.


----------



## Broken Fork (20. Juni 2008)

Ich war so um 19:45 wieder daheim. Irgendwie zeigt das Forum bei mir auch alles eine Stunde früher an...


----------



## Broken Fork (26. Juni 2008)

Neue Woche, neues Glück: Wer fährt?
(Als Anreiz: ich würde auch mitfahren  )


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dabei!

Robert


----------



## Fubbes (26. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte heute wieder fahren. Aber ich entscheide das erst, wenn ich gegen 17:30 zu Hause bin. Muss dort erst mal einen Kontrollgang machen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (26. Juni 2008)

Termine


----------



## Fubbes (26. Juni 2008)

Ich komme!


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2008)

Ich kann leider nicht. Bin soeben zu einer Garagentorreparatur verdonnert worden


----------



## Fubbes (27. Juni 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht. Bin soeben zu einer Garagentorreparatur verdonnert worden


Hattest du Bremse und Gas verwechselt?


----------



## Ivonnche (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo also ich würde nächsten Donnerstag gerne mal versuchen mit euch zu fahren, wenn ihr eine nicht sooo schnelle 37 jährige Blondine mitnehmen würdet.........grins.

Fahrt ihr auch mal am Wochenende? 

Gruß Ivonne


----------



## Fubbes (27. Juni 2008)

Ob das Tempo passt, musst du einfach mal ausprobieren. Wir lassen jedenfalls keinen auf der Strecke zurück. 

Sonntags fahre ich im Sommer gelegentlich mit meinem Sohnemann auf dem Sozius. Das ist dann tatsächlich sehr gemütlich (für andere). Bisher habe ich das aber nicht gepostet.
Im Winter dagegen fahre ich statt donnerstags abends grundsätzlich sonntags vormittags (ohne Sohn). Dazu gibt es einen eigenen Thread, der derzeit natürlich brach liegt.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Ivonnche (27. Juni 2008)

Okay ich probiere es einfach mal aus... zurück lassen wäre schlecht, da ich noch nie im Binger Wald war....


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hattest du Bremse und Gas verwechselt?



Nein, so schlimm steht es dann doch noch nicht um mich 
Zur Info : die Feder auf einer Seite war gebrochen


----------



## dickerbert (28. Juni 2008)

> Zur Info : die Feder auf einer Seite war gebrochen


 Darauf hätte ich jetzt auch als erstes getippt!


----------



## Fipszwo (28. Juni 2008)

******* ein Federbruch! Ich hoffe du bist nicht gestürzt.
Ich sach ja immer, diese Federgabeln sind einfach zu kompliziert - nicht ausgereift!
Ich hoffe (für dich) da is noch Garantie drauf!
Meines Wissens sind die Federn doch immer nur e i n s e i t i g, oder?

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (28. Juni 2008)

> Ich kann leider nicht. Bin soeben zu einer Garagentorreparatur verdonnert worden


 Na was denn nu? Ich hab das so verstanden, dass die Garage kaputt war 
Dieter, wieso bist du eigentlich so lang nicht mehr dabei? Akuter Muskelkater?


----------



## Fipszwo (28. Juni 2008)

Mir ist was echt blödes passiert. Ich habe mir Teile für einen neuen Antrieb gekauft, aber die haben von vorne bis hinten nicht gepaßt. Tretlagergewinde, Gehäusebreite, Strebenbreite, Kettenlinie -  alles falsch! Seitdem liegt das Rad teilzerlegt in der Ecke. (Infolgedessen leichter Trainingsrückstand, nix Muskelkater)
Ok, ich versuche nächsten Do zu kommen, wäre schön wenn die Feierabendrunde weiterlebt.
Dieter


----------



## Kaltumformer (29. Juni 2008)

Ivonnche schrieb:


> Okay ich probiere es einfach mal aus... zurück lassen wäre schlecht, da ich noch nie im Binger Wald war....



Wie viel kilometer Fahrt ihr denn (@ Die Bingener  )? Würde mich dann ggf. anschließen je nachdem wie es zeitlich bei mir hinhaut und das Wetter passt. Sieht ja ein wenig 'Eebsch' aus was da für DO gemeldet ist.

Ihr habt sicher eine Strecke die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe. 

Gruß


----------



## dickerbert (29. Juni 2008)

Zwei neue Gesichter, die sich für unsre Runde interessieren? Da muss unsre Feierabendrunde weiterleben!
Die Runden sind um die 30km, bei etwa 700hm. Mal mehr, mal weniger!
Vom Tempo sind wir keine Rennfahrer, Hobbyrunde eben. Dürfte also machbar sein für die meisten - aber wir nehmen auch Rücksicht 

@Flipzwo: Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, da haste dir doch so sehr ne Campagnolo gewünscht..... Ist dein Rahmen schon so alt, dass nichtmal die 68mm Gewindehöhe passt?


----------



## Fubbes (30. Juni 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Vom Tempo sind wir keine Rennfahrer, Hobbyrunde eben.


*Hust* 
Ich glaube, ich muss dir mal erklären, was eine Hobbyrunde ist bzw. wäre 
Auf jeden Fall nicht 30km und 700hm in 2h!

Daniel


----------



## Ivonnche (30. Juni 2008)

Na ich laß mich mal überraschen, werde allerding erst nächste Woche können da mein Rädchen zur Inspektion muss und der Händler ab nächster Woche Urlaub macht. 
Aber nächste Woche bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei )


----------



## Kaltumformer (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

da für heute abend 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit gemeldet ist werde ich nicht mitfahren. (Zitat wetter.com : "Heute knallt's noch ordentlich
Von Westen her kommen Gewitter auf. Es muss mit Starkregen und Sturmböen gerechnet werden").

Aber wenn an einem Do.Zeit und Wetter passt bin ich mal dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Broken Fork (3. Juli 2008)

Also ich gehe bei dem Wetter lieber schwimmen, bin also acuh erst nächste Woche wieder dabei. 
Außerdem: Da putzt man einmal im Jahr sein Fahrrad und direkt gibt es wieder Matsch :-/


lg
Josch


----------



## Fipszwo (3. Juli 2008)

Absage, wegen Regen - bin haltn Weichei.
Nach meinem Bike zerlege ich jetzt auch noch unser Auto (weils sooo viel Spaß macht). Wenigsten paßt das Wetter dazu.

Ride on
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (3. Juli 2008)

Na, dann will ich mich mal nicht lumpen lassen und bleibe auch zu Hause. Bei mir herrscht sowieso noch Schlafmangel.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn es nicht regnet würde ich fahren ... und wenn noch jemand mitkommen würde.

Robert


----------



## Fubbes (3. Juli 2008)

Ich melde mich noch mal bis 17:45.


----------



## dickerbert (3. Juli 2008)

Ohne Regen wär ich auch dabei. Aber so.......
Joschua, viel Spaß beim Schwimmen


----------



## Fubbes (3. Juli 2008)

Ich komme mal zum Treffpunkt. Mal schauen, wer noch dabei ist.


----------



## dickerbert (3. Juli 2008)

Robert und ich fahren! Ihr Memmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (3. Juli 2008)

... ich denk dann mal an euch (unbekannterweise), wenn ich jetzt ab und an mal aus dem Fenster die Regenschauer betrachte oder morgen bei bestem Wetter fahre  

Gruß

P.S. Die 2 Beiträge um 17:48 waren doch abgesprochen.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Juli 2008)

Warum erwischt mich der Regen immer dann, wenn ich am weitesten von zu Hause weg bin? Nicht lustig, das!


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Juli 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Warum erwischt mich der Regen immer dann, wenn ich am weitesten von zu Hause weg bin? Nicht lustig, das!



...wie unerwartet.  Der Wetterbericht wird dann demnächst noch ergänzt: "Bei einsetzender Dämmerung ist mit zunehmender Dunkelheit zu rechnen."  

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2008)

Keine Fußball-EM, kein Regen - und ich bin krank geschrieben 

Also wird das heute nichts, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf...


----------



## Fubbes (10. Juli 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Keine Fußball-EM, kein Regen - und ich bin krank geschrieben
> 
> Also wird das heute nichts, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf...


Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr 

Grüße,
   Daniel

PS: Ich bin natürlich anwesend.


----------



## Broken Fork (10. Juli 2008)

Jo, bin auch dabei!


Josch


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dabei, bis nachher!

Robert


----------



## Der Biber (10. Juli 2008)

lang ist es her aber heute kann ich mal wieder mit
 bis gleich 
 Simon


----------



## Fubbes (17. Juli 2008)

Heute wird es bei mir knapp. Ich komme erst kurz vor 18 Uhr heim. Bis 18:15 sollte es aber klappen (wenn es nicht regnet, latürnich).

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Broken Fork (17. Juli 2008)

Ich heute nix fahren.

Josch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (17. Juli 2008)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.

Robert


----------



## Rasender Robert (17. Juli 2008)

Hier fängt es gerade an zu regnen ... ich bleibe zuhause.


----------



## Fubbes (17. Juli 2008)

Schwache Leistung. Ich war alleine. Bin dann natürlich nicht gefahren. Regen? Kein Tropfen.

Das gute an der Sache: ich habe in der Zeit endlich mal wieder mein Fully zusammengesetzt. An einigen Stellen waren tatsächlich schon Spinnweben 
Aber die Gabel scheint wieder zu funktionieren.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (17. Juli 2008)

Genau deshalb bin ich heute nicht mitgefahren! Damit du endlich mal Zeit hast für dein Fully!


----------



## Ivonnche (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo, fahrt ihr morgen abend? Ich würde mich dann anschließen, wenn ich darf. Muß dann mein Rad morgen früh aufs Auto packen.

Lg Ivonne


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juli 2008)

Aber latürnich fahren wir/ich. Es sei denn, es regnet, und das kann man jetzt noch nicht wissen. Die Wetteraussichten sind aber sehr gut.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (23. Juli 2008)

Ich wär dann auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## [email protected]äs (23. Juli 2008)

hallo, ich bin noch nie mitgefahren, würde dies aber gerne morgen tun! 

Bis dann,

Jan


----------



## Kaltumformer (23. Juli 2008)

... ich hoffe nächste Woche passt das Wetter auch noch damit ich mal dabei bin, denn morgen habe ich keine Zeit. Wünsche euch viel spaß!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (24. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dabei, bis nachher!

Robert


----------



## Der Biber (24. Juli 2008)

So bis gleich Jungs. Bei dem geilen Wetter muss man doch biken
sia
Simon


----------



## Broken Fork (24. Juli 2008)

Auch dabei, wird ja richtig voll heut. Hoffentlich haben wir noch genug platz 

josch


----------



## STW08 (26. Juli 2008)

So, sage dann auch mal Hallo und würde mich freuen mal die ein oder andere Tour mitzufahren.
Habe 2 Wohsitze und bin daher nicht immer in der Gegend. 
Lasst es mich wissen wenn Ihr am Donnerstag? fahren solltet.

Habe mir gerade erst ein neues Bike gekauft und das muss natürlich eingefahren werden. Gell?!!!

Also, freu mich auf ein paar nette Touren.
Mehr gibt es dann wenn wir uns treffen.

Bis dann

STW08


----------



## STW08 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feierabendrunde in Bingen*
So, sage dann auch mal Hallo und würde mich freuen mal die ein oder andere Tour mitzufahren.
Habe 2 Wohsitze und bin daher nicht immer in der Gegend. 
Lasst es mich wissen wenn Ihr am Donnerstag? fahren solltet.

Habe mir gerade erst ein neues Bike gekauft und das muss natürlich eingefahren werden. Gell?!!!

Also, freu mich auf ein paar nette Touren.
Mehr gibt es dann wenn wir uns treffen.

Bis dann

STW08 



Komisch, diese Nachricht wurde nicht mehr angezeigt heute.
Freue mich auf antworten.

Andy


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juli 2008)

Jau, wir freuen uns auf dein Erscheinen.

Mal gucken, wohin sich das noch entwickelt. Letzten Donnerstag hatten wir zwei Rekorde: erstmalig 10 Leute und Heimkehr erst um 21 Uhr. Ich glaube, ich muss die Strecke besser auf die Anzahl der Leute abstimmen, denn das ist mir doch etwas spät.

Bis denne,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Juli 2008)

Also wenn uns nicht doch noch der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt...., melde ich mich schonmal an für Do! 

Gruß


----------



## dickerbert (28. Juli 2008)

Ihr Neuen müsst noch lernen, dass man sich zur Binger Tour frühestens Donnerstag Mittag anmeldet


----------



## Ivonnche (28. Juli 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Jau, wir freuen uns auf dein Erscheinen.
> 
> Mal gucken, wohin sich das noch entwickelt. Letzten Donnerstag hatten wir zwei Rekorde: erstmalig 10 Leute und Heimkehr erst um 21 Uhr. Ich glaube, ich muss die Strecke besser auf die Anzahl der Leute abstimmen, denn das ist mir doch etwas spät.
> 
> ...



Na ja ihr Jungs wart ja nur wegen mir zu spät zu hause  
Sorry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das Ivonnche ist doch noch ein bissel zu langsam für euch durchtrainierte Kerlchen ))) 
Aber danke an meine Aufpasser )) 


Lg Ivonne


----------



## [email protected]äs (30. Juli 2008)

auch wenns erst mittwoch morgen ist, ich sach schon mal: bin morgen am start.

alla,

der Jan


----------



## dickerbert (30. Juli 2008)

Ich muss mich jetzt leider für die nächsten 3 Wochen abmelden. Morgen hab ich keine Zeit und die Wochen drauf bin ich in den Alpen 
Aber ihr könnt euch drauf freuen, wenn ich wieder dabei bin. Wollte nämlich mal zum Grillen einladen 
Ich hoffe, die Gruppenstärke bleibt bis dahin konstant!


----------



## Fubbes (31. Juli 2008)

Anwesend.


----------



## Rasender Robert (31. Juli 2008)

Bin dabei, bis später!

Robert


----------



## Kaltumformer (31. Juli 2008)

Also auch von mir  nochmal zur 'rechten Zeit': 'Bescheid'. 

Werde mich dann gleich mal in Bewegung setzen. Der Himmel ist uns ja gestern schon auf den Kopf gefallen.  

Gruß


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. August 2008)

Schöne Tour war das gestern, auch wenn ich die eine Steigung doch etwas optimistisch angegangen bin weil ich dachte sie wär kürzer, was mich anschließend dann doch Meter gekostet hat. Vertan sprach der Hahn und Stieg von der Ente... Ansonsten war das Tempo aber O.K! Bin bestimmt wieder mal dabei. Die Hitze in der prallen Sonne, von dem angenehmen Teil im Wald mal abgesehen (echt klasse Abschnitt!), war aber doch ganz ordentlich und 750ml waren einfach zu wenig. Muss mir unbedingt eine zweite Flasche montieren für so Aktionen. Bin auf dem Rückweg in Bingerbrück in der Tankstelle eingefallen wie ein Kamel das gerade nach 2 Wochen aus der Wüste kam. Hab aussem Stand weg erstmal 1,5l Volvic abgezogen, danach gings mir echt deutlich besser. 


Gruß


----------



## [email protected]äs (7. August 2008)

wenns nachher nicht gewittert bin ich am start. alla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (7. August 2008)

Hi,
Dieter und Meinereiner kommen heute wieder mit.
Also wartet mal bitte auf uns ich beeile mich auch 
Bis gleich 
lg Simon


----------



## Der Biber (7. August 2008)

so,
das war doch wieder mal schöön. Schade, dass wir nur drei einsamme Biker waren na ja dann halt nächsten DO
lg
Simon


----------



## STW08 (7. August 2008)

So, nun kenne ich auch endlich mal einen Teil des Binger Waldes.
Danke an Simon und Dieter. War echt super. Nur Schade das es nur wir drei waren.
Freu mich auch ds nächste mal.

Bis denne!!!


----------



## Fubbes (7. August 2008)

Bei mir zu Hause waren wir zu viert 
Aber immerhin schlafen die Kinder mittlerweile. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## [email protected]äs (8. August 2008)

sorry, dass ich gestern nicht gekommen bin. Begründung: Mein Bruder hat aus mir noch unerklärlichen Gründen *meinen* Kulturbeutel  zu seinem Ausbildungsplatz nach Oberwesel mitgenommen, in dem mein einziges Paar Kontaktlinsen war, ohne die ich nunmal kein Sport machen kann, da ich keine Sonnenbrille mit Sehstärke habe. 

Tut mir leid, hat mich auch echt geärgert. Aber das nächste mal bin ich dann hoffentlich wieder dabei.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. August 2008)

Der Biber schrieb:


> so,
> das war doch wieder mal schöön. Schade, dass wir nur drei einsamme Biker waren na ja dann halt nächsten DO
> lg
> Simon



Wo seit ihr denn lang? Kannst du mal 'grob' die Route beschreiben?

Nächste Woche bin ich von Do-So nicht da. Also wenn dann erst in 2 Wochen wieder dabei. 


Gruß


----------



## Broken Fork (14. August 2008)

Hi,
ich wollt nur bescheid sagen, dass WIR (Robert, Philipp und ich) wohlbehalten aus den Alpen zurück sind. 
Wer heute Abend von uns allerdings kommt, kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich für meinen Teil brauch erstmal ein bisschen Erholung, ABER:

Es war einfach nur geil. Besten Dank auch nochmal an Daniel, der uns in der Planung so perfekt beraten und unterstützt hat.


----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2008)

Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat. Ich beneide euch. Dann war das Wetter sicher nicht ganz so schlecht?

Heute abend wollte ich fahren, obwohl meine Mutter zum Abendessen eingeladen hat und ich leicht erkältet bin. Das sind gute Gründe mich noch anderes zu entscheiden ...
Wer wäre denn mit von der Partie?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (14. August 2008)

Gut erholt vom Urlaub ^^ würde ich mich heut Abend ruhig nochmal aufs Bike schwingen und ne Runde mit euch drehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]äs (14. August 2008)

wäre auch dabei!


----------



## [email protected]äs (14. August 2008)

sind wir also nur zu dritt bzw. zu zweit? fahren wir dann trotzdem? wie sieht's aus?

gruß,
Jan


----------



## dickerbert (14. August 2008)

Ich komm zumindest mal zum Treffpunkt - ich wohn ja nur 5min weg . Vielleicht kommen ja noch andere! Also ich bin da und für ne kleine Runde bin ich immer zu haben.


----------



## [email protected]äs (14. August 2008)

alles klar, schaun mer mal. ich bin auch am start.


----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2008)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass zumindest Dieter noch kommt. Der guckt ja nicht ins Forum. Die Runde findet damit sicher statt.
Ich fahre jetzt erst mal heim, entscheide dann kurzfristig.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## STW08 (14. August 2008)

Hi Gent´s,

das war dann heute mal nichts von meiner Seite aus.
Hatte ein Meeting und bin erst um 20:00 Uhr wieder in LLH gewesen.

Hoffe Ihr hattet Euren Spass.
Sehen uns dann nächste Woche.

KG

Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]äs (15. August 2008)

Waren zwar nur zu dritt, aber schön war's trotzdem! 728 hm geschrubbt und dank der wahnsinnig interessanten pysikalischen Diskussion über die Funktionsweise von Luftfedergabeln verging der Anstieg zu Salzkopf ja wie im Flug...


----------



## Fubbes (18. August 2008)

Bevor ich es im Eifer vergesse, ich muss auch für diese und nächste Woche absagen.
Diese Woche Geburtstag bei Schwester, nächste Woche Urlaub mit Familie in Meran.

Mit mir ist in nächster Zeit kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (21. August 2008)

Wer ist heut abend am Start?
Was haltet ihr davon, paar Stecklichter mitzunehmen und noch ne kleine Einkehr aufm Rochusfest zu machen?


----------



## Kent Keener (21. August 2008)

also ich bin dabei, wenn ichs rechtzeitig aus darmstadt herschaffe. wartet auf jeden fall mal bis viertel nach bitte!

gruß
Jan


----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2008)

18:15 ist doch die offizielle Startzeit. Nur wenn's noch ein paar Minuten später werden sollte, ist 'ne Meldung nötig.
Ich bin heute nach wir vor nicht dabei. Schwester und Schwager haben beide Geburtstag, ulkig, nicht?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Rasender Robert (21. August 2008)

Ich bin dabei, bis nachher!

Robert


----------



## Broken Fork (21. August 2008)

Kurz und knapp: bin am start.

Josch


----------



## STW08 (21. August 2008)

Servus Jung´s,

läuft heute was?
Ich werde mich jetzt mal auf Weg machen!


Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand da?!


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. August 2008)

Heute bin ich auch dabei. Sorry falls ich zu früh mit dieser Ankündigung bin.


----------



## Kent Keener (28. August 2008)

bin auch dabei. solange auf der heimfahrt kein riesenstau mich aufhält...bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (28. August 2008)

Ich bin heute auch wieder dabei, bis nachher.

Robert


----------



## dickerbert (28. August 2008)

Ich bin nicht dabei, hab gestern mein Bike von der Alpen Kuh-Kacke befreit und es steht noch in Einzelteilen ^^


----------



## STW08 (2. September 2008)

Hi Guys,

war die letzte Woche leider nicht da. Musste mich nach einem Sturz schonen und schonmal mental auf den ersten Halbmarathon vorbereiten.
Der ist in der zwischenzeit auch schon wieder vergangenheit und gut überstanden.
Am Donnerstag sieht es schlecht aus, da meine kleine Geburtstag hat.
Ab nächste Woche werde ich dann wieder am Start sein, wenn alles gut geht. Schließlich ist am 20. September der große Auftritt in St. Wendel.

Bis dahin 

Andy


----------



## Fubbes (3. September 2008)

Meinereiner ist Donnerstag wieder mal nicht dabei. Ich starte in der Nacht zu Freitag mit [email protected] zu einem langen Wochenende in der Schweiz.
Ab nächster Woche wäre ich dann wieder zur Stelle, falls die Dunkelheit abends noch nicht zu weit fortgeschritten ist. Dann starten bei mir wieder die Sonntagmorgenrunden. Ich werde das aber noch mal ankündigen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Kaltumformer (3. September 2008)

Bin morgen auch nicht dabei. Schon mich bis zum Samstag (besser gesagt leg Fußbodenheizung ), denn am Sa. gehts in die Eifel zum Vulkanbike.  <>Ich wurde mal wieder bequatscht   Mal sehen was die müden Knochen so hergeben. Evtl. jemand von euch auch dabei ?

Was anderes. Fubbes spricht es ja schon an, es wird wieder deutlich früher dunkel. Wie sieht es denn dann mit dem Teff grundsätzl. im Herbst/Winter aus ? Termin/Uhrzeit bleibt ? Einfach Beleuchtung ans Rad und weiter gehts ? Meine bestellte Fenix müsste die Tage irgendwann eintreffen. Bin mal gespannt was das Ding hergibt.

Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (3. September 2008)

Es gibt hier einige Irre, die auch nachts weiterfahren. Ich zähle mich nicht dazu.
Deshalb fahre ich ja sonntags morgens, zwischen 10:00 und 12:30. Dazu gibt es sogar einen Thread, den ich wieder beleben werde.

Daniel


----------



## Broken Fork (3. September 2008)

Hi,
ich bin morgen Erkältungsbedingt nihct dabei (kann ich leider jetzt schon sagen *Nasehochzieh*) und in nächster Zeit wohl auch nicht. Ab nächster Woche fängt mein Studium an (nach nem halben Jahr fast nichts tun  ), allerdings in Basel. Is ein bissl weit da immer hin und her zu Pendeln. Aber vielleicht erigibt es sich ja mal, dass ich da bin.

Viel Spaß in der Schweiz, Fubbes und [email protected] Und schönen Gruß an alle.

Josch


----------



## Rasender Robert (4. September 2008)

Hallo!

Wenn es nicht gerade regnet, würde ich heute fahren. Kommt jemand mit?

Robert


----------



## dickerbert (4. September 2008)

Ebenso:





Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn es nicht gerade regnet, würde ich heute fahren. Kommt jemand mit?
> 
> Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. September 2008)

Absage von mir für morgen. Habe mich in der Schweiz blöd abgelegt und kann deshalb nicht fahren.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## thies (10. September 2008)

gute,
bin neu in bingen und bin auf eure feierabendrunde gestossen. wie hart seit ihr denn so unterwegs? eher gemütlich oder braucht man bei euch n downhiller oder muss marathonfähig sein?
würde gerne mal in den nächsten wochen mitfahren wenns zeitlich passt.

gruss thies


----------



## dickerbert (10. September 2008)

Willkommen ist Jede/r! Das Tempo ist sehr unterschiedlich, richtet sich meist nach den Leuten, die dabei sind. Aber wir warten auch!
Am besten ist immer einfach Ausprobieren. Eine Fahrt kann nicht schaden, so kann man's am besten einschätzen. 

Ich werd morgen dabei sein.
Daniel, was ahst du denn geschafft? Gute Besserung!


----------



## Fubbes (10. September 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Daniel, was ahst du denn geschafft? Gute Besserung!


Steil, verblockt, Überschlag, Stein, doof, Knie, drauf. Bin danach zwar noch 1600 hm gefahren, kann aber im Moment nur noch humpeln.
Von den Folgen her der schlimmste Sturz, den ich je in den Bergen hatte. [email protected] ist Schuld  aber der hat es nicht mal gesehen.
Ort des Geschehens: Val Ravaisch.

Achso, ansonsten war's gut. Alles dabei: Sonne, Dauerregen, Schnee, Nebel, Endlosanstieg, Endlostrail, viel Schieben. 
Nur die vielen Seilbahnen um Arosa und Davos herum haben die Optik etwas gestört.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> [email protected] ist Schuld  aber der hat es nicht mal gesehen.



Da passt man einmal nicht auf den Daniel auf, schon macht der dumme Sachen  Aber ich war in dem Moment zu sehr mit mir selbst beschäftigt, als das ich deinen Flugkünsten hätte zuschauen können 

Ansonsten stimme ich Daniel zu : in 5 abwechslungsreichen Tagen unheimlich viel erlebt  mir hat`s auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß gemacht

.. ob ich morgen zur Feierabendrunde komme, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.
Mein Rad liegt noch zerlegt in der Garage und wartet darauf von der Kuh******* befreit zu werden


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin heute dabei.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (11. September 2008)

Also hier  in Mü-Sa ist es deftig am regnen! Ich meld mich und den Robert ab!


----------



## STW08 (11. September 2008)

Das war ja heute wohl nichts!
Ist aber nicht schlimm, war ja auch nicht da.
Bin gerade erst von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen.

Nächste Woche wird auch nichts werden.
Fahre am 20. Sep in St. Wendel mit und da wollte ich mich 2 Tage schonen.

Ist von Euch auch jemand in STW am Start?

Grüße

Andy


----------



## Fubbes (17. September 2008)

Ich leide noch immer an den Sturzfolgen und werde deshalb auch diese Woche nicht radeln können.
Da es mir mittlerweile auch zu früh dunkel wird, beende ich von meiner Seite die Feierabendrunden für dieses Jahr. Vielleicht finden sich ja wieder ein paar Irre, die auch im Dunkeln weiterfahren.

Wenn ich genesen bin, starte ich wieder meine Sonntagsmorgenrunden, das allerdinggs in folgendem Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316985

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Rasender Robert (18. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir es heute nochmal mit der alten Startzeit 18:15 versuchen. Ab der nächsten Woche sollten wir dann am besten unsere Nightrides starten, mit eventuell späterer Startzeit. 

Wer zählt sich auch zu den zu den "Irren", die nachts fahren? 

Bis heute abend!

Robert


----------



## dickerbert (18. September 2008)

Bin heut abend auch dabei, und irre bin ich sowiesso 
Was haltet ihr von nem Saisonabschluss? Vorschläge bitte


----------



## Rasender Robert (24. September 2008)

Hallo!

Da es immer früher dunkel wird erkläre ich die Sommer-Feierabendrunden in diesem Jahr für beendet 

Dafür starten wir morgen wieder unsere Nightrides! Treffpunkt ist der gleiche wie immer, aber der Start ist ab jetzt um *19:00*  ... also, sucht die Lampen wieder aus dem Schrank!

Ich hoffe auf ähnlich starke Beteiligung wie bei den bisherigen Feierabendrunden. 

Bis morgen!
Robert


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2008)

Wie ein paar Beiträge weiter oben angekündigt, fahre ich ab dieser Woche wieder sonntags. Ich hoffe, dass mein Knie es halbwegs tut. Treppensteigen geht nun einigermaßen.

Dem Rest hier wünsche ich eine erfrischende Dunkelheit und ff (Fiel Fergnügen). Bis April!

Daniel


----------



## Der Biber (24. September 2008)

Hallo, 
jetzt kommt langsam die Zeit für die echten Beinharten (ne Fubbes )
Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen rechtzeitig von der Arbeit heim komme, so das ich mit fahren kann. Mein Akku hängt auch schon am Saft.
Wäre schön wenn sich noch ein paar Unerschrockene hochraffen könnten um bei Dunkelheit den Binger Wald mal wieder neu zu erkunden. 

sia Simon


----------



## dickerbert (25. September 2008)

Ich bin heut nicht dabei, bin auf nem Geburtstag eingeladen. Aber ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!
@Biber: Kaum wirds ungemütlich, biste wieder dabei


----------



## Fubbes (25. September 2008)

Zitat aus dem Netz: "Da der Biber dämmerungs- und nachtaktiv ist, muss man schon Glück haben, wenn man ihm in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum einmal begegnen möchte."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (25. September 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Netz: "Da der Biber dämmerungs- und nachtaktiv ist, muss man schon Glück haben, wenn man ihm in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum einmal begegnen möchte."



 da haste recht. So weit hab ich aber garnicht bei der Namensgebung gedacht  ( war eher auf die Spuren im Baumbestand bezogen)
egal
bis gleich
also ich meine bis gleich ROBERT- nur die Harten kommen in den Garten

Simon


----------



## Rasender Robert (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Ist heute jemand an einer kleinen Schlammschlacht interessiert? Wenn es nicht regnen sollte, würde ich fahren.

Robert


----------



## Rasender Robert (9. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie ist ziemlich wenig los hier  .... Ich werde heute nicht fahren, da ich mich nicht wirklich fit fühle und mir keine Erkältung einhandeln will.

Robert


----------



## Fubbes (10. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht trösted es dich, dass auch Sonntags früh die Resonanz bisher dünn ist.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Rasender Robert (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Die Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag ist zwar ziemlich schlecht, aber ich melde mich trotzdem schon mal an.

Wer würde denn mitkommen?

Auch an alle anderen, die jetzt an diesem Donnerstag keine Zeit haben: Bisher sind die Nightrides ja auf wenig Resonanz gestoßen. Wer hat den *grundsätzlich* Lust, sich Donnerstags abends im Dunkeln durch den Matsch zu wühlen? 

Meldet euch einfach mal, damit ich überhaupt einschätzen kann, mit wem in diesem Winter zu rechnen ist.

Grüße

Robert


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Oktober 2008)

Servus Robert,

bin gerade vor 20min aus dem Binger Wald heim gekommen. Der Albert und der Boden klebt wie pattex  Also für Fahrten im dunkeln wäre ich grundsätzl. zu haben. Unter der Woche geht das ja auch nicht wirklich anderst die nächsten Monate. Aber es muss nicht unbedingt auch noch in Strömen regnen, da habe ich dann doch keinen Bock drauf. Lichttechnisch bin ich noch genauso ausgestattet wie das letzte mal als wir uns getroffen haben. (Fenix L2D).... Falls jemand einen Halter von einem Rücklicht findet....  Geht zwar, aber es fehlt noch etwas Bumms das es auch richtig Spaß macht bzw. sicherer ist bergab und ich würde euch sicher einbremsen bzw. mir wäre das tempo dann zu hoch fürs vorh. Licht. Teile sind schon geordert, auf ein paar Sachen warte ich aber sicher noch 2 Wochen weil im Moment nicht lieferbar. Dürfte also noch knapp 3 Wochen dauern bis das alles zusammengebrutzelt und verbaut ist. (35W IRC an Überspannung  ). Dann wäre ich dabei. Wie weit meine Schmerzgrenze Temperaturtechnisch geht muss ich erst noch ausloten.

Gruß


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. November 2008)

Ich bin morgen bei entsprechendem Wetter dabei. Wer noch?

Robert


----------



## dickerbert (5. November 2008)

Jupp!


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. November 2008)

Hallo!

Wie siehts aus? Wer kommt heute abend?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (26. November 2008)

Ich traue mich ja kaum zu fragen  ... Wer will morgen abend fahren?


Gruß,
Robert


----------



## dickerbert (26. November 2008)

Ja, doch. Diesmal hoffe ich doch, dass ich kann!


----------



## Der Biber (26. November 2008)

Hi Jungs, 
ich will auch mal wieder biken und hab schon mal meinen Akku am Ladegerät.
Also ich komme wenn ich es halt beruflich schaffe.
Sia
Simon


----------



## Der Biber (27. November 2008)

So Hallo,
also ich bin heute dabei und Dieter kommt auch mit 
bis gleich
Simon


----------



## Der Biber (3. Dezember 2008)

An alle die morgen gedenken durch den Matsch zu brettern

*Ich kann nicht dabei sein*
bin zu einem Konzert eingeladen also dann erst wieder nächsten Do
viel Spass euch dann noch ( wenn einer fährt)

Simon


----------



## Rasender Robert (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Wetter soll ja nicht so super werden ... falls es doch nicht regnen sollte, würde ich fahren.

Wer kommt mit?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre heute nicht ... 

Robert


----------



## Der Biber (6. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr 

an alle Biker, die nach den ganzen Feiertagen mal wieder ein wenig Schnee unter den Stollen spühren wollen.
Am Donnerstag den 08.01.09 fahre ich mit Dieter wie gewohnt um 19.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt ab.
Wäre schön wenn wir nicht zu zweit fahren müssten, denn wir haben nur sehr bescheidene Lampen

bis dann
Simon


----------



## dickerbert (7. Januar 2009)

Ich werd nicht kommen können. Mein Fahrrad muss erstmal wieder fit gemacht werden für die kommende Saison. Unter anderem hat sich mein Innenlager zum Gleitlager umfunktioniert ^^


----------



## dickerbert (7. Januar 2009)

Aber viel Spaß euch beiden und frohes Neues!


----------



## Rasender Robert (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Von mir auch eine Absage für morgen ... und auch für die nächste vier Monate:

Ich werde Freitag nach Dubai fliegen, um als "Biking Guide" auf der AIDAdiva im persischen Golf zu arbeiten . Dort organisiere und führe ich dann Landausflüge mit dem Bike.

Mitte Mai bin ich wieder zurück, bis dahin wünsche ich euch viel Spaß bei den Feierabendrunde (-Nightrides)

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Fubbes (8. Januar 2009)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Von mir auch eine Absage für morgen ... und auch für die nächste vier Monate:
> 
> ...


Respekt 

Frohes Neues an euch alle!

Daniel


----------



## hell_bikerin (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo Simon,

ich bin heute auch bei diesen "leicht" frostigen Temperaturen dabei 
Ich freu mich schon bis nacher

LG Kim


----------



## Fubbes (8. Januar 2009)

Mich stört die Dunkelheit mehr als die Temperaturen. Euch jedenfalls viel Spaß. 
Ich bin ja immer noch nicht so richtig gesund ... und verfluche die Herbsttour im Binger Wald im Oktober.

Daniel


----------



## Der Biber (8. Januar 2009)

So an alle last Minute Biker ein Paar  aktuelle Eckdaten:

-6,5° C 
keine Wolke am Himmel
der Mond scheint fast so hell wie die Sonne

also bestes Wetter für ne kleine Rundfahrt

Sia Simon


----------



## hell_bikerin (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo Simon,

dankeschön für die hinreißend kalte Tour.
Liebste Grüße Kim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kent Keener (21. März 2009)

Guude, fährt bei dem schönen Wetter heute jemand?

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Der Biber (22. März 2009)

Kent Keener schrieb:


> Guude, fährt bei dem schönen Wetter heute jemand?
> 
> Gruß,
> Jan



Hallo Jan,
wir fahren eigendlich immer Donnerstag abends, wenn sich denn jemand findet  war in den letzten Monaten leider  nicht so oft der Fall
Wenn du Sonntags fahren möchtest musst du mal bei Fubbes nach fragen.

Es währe aber auch schön, wenn du bei uns in der neuen Saison mitbiken könntest

lg
Simon


----------



## dickerbert (22. März 2009)

Wann gehts denn endlich looooooooooooos? *quängel*


----------



## Kaltumformer (23. März 2009)

Am kommenden Sonntag ist neben dem ersten F1 Rennen der Saison auch Uhren umstellen angesagt. Die Nacht kommt also wieder eine Stunde später. Also Sonnenuntergang ist dann kommenden So. gegen 19:56 Uhr + Dämmerungsreserve.  Das sollte dann reichen ohne Licht/Netzhautbrenner, zumal die Tage jetzt auch erstmal länger werden.  Einziger Nachteil, eine Stunde weniger Schlaf.


----------



## Kent Keener (23. März 2009)

Der Biber schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> wir fahren eigendlich immer Donnerstag abends, wenn sich denn jemand findet  war in den letzten Monaten leider  nicht so oft der Fall
> Wenn du Sonntags fahren möchtest musst du mal bei Fubbes nach fragen.
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiß, war ja auch letzte Saison ein paar mal dabei. Dieses Semester hab ich Donnerstags früh Schluss, das heißt ich bin öfters mal dabei, wenn ich von Mannheim nach Hause fahre.

Hatte halt am letzten Wochenende mal Lust, vor allem bei dem schönen Wetter am am Samstag. Jetzt im April bin ich noch mal weg, die Skisaison ausklingen lassen, aber ab Mai hoffe ich bin ich öfters wieder dabei!


----------



## Fubbes (24. März 2009)

Uhrumstellung? Eine Stunde weniger Schlaf? Wie lustig. Ich habe weniger Schlaf, seit mein erstes Kind geboren wurde 

Aber zum Biken: Ich will direkt am 2.4. starten. 18 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle. Bis 20 Uhr geht das dann schon.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. März 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Uhrumstellung? Eine Stunde weniger Schlaf? Wie lustig. Ich habe weniger Schlaf, seit mein erstes Kind geboren wurde
> 
> Aber zum Biken: Ich will direkt am 2.4. starten. 18 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle. Bis 20 Uhr geht das dann schon.
> 
> ...



"erstes" > das impliziert ja "zweites" (?). Mein herzliches Beileid.   

Viel schlimmer als die Sache mit dem Schlaf ist eigentlich, das meine Federgabel die Tage zu rockshox geht / gehen muss. *grummel* Naja besser jetzt als wenn das Wetter noch besser wird. Mal sehen wie viel Wochen das dauert und ob das Drama dann evtl mal ein Ende hat. Werde dann wohl auf einen alten 'Bomber' zurückgreifen müssen für die Zeit, das wird sicher für Erheiterung sorgen... 

Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (26. März 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Werde dann wohl auf einen alten 'Bomber' zurückgreifen müssen für die Zeit, das wird sicher für Erheiterung sorgen...


Tut es nicht. Wenn ich mal wieder mim Hardteil komme, fahre ich auch Bomber. Sie ist allerdings auch schon ein bisschen ausgelutscht ...

Zum Schlaf sei noch folgendes gesagt: Am Sonntag kann ich vielleicht endlich mal bis 7 Uhr schlafen, statt bis 6, der Zeitumstellung sei dank. das peilen die Kinder noch nicht so 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Antilles (30. März 2009)

hallöle, ich bin von mittwoch mittag bis freitag mittag in bingen...
meine studierende schwester besuchen:-D
wann fahrt ihr denn donnerstags wohin?
und schafft man eure touren auch als anfänger der jetzt seid november nichtmehr gefahren ist... verletzungsbedingt :-(

mfg antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (30. März 2009)

Hier nochmal der Treffpunkt. 
Wir fahren je nachdem wer dabei ist, zwischen 25-35km bei etwa 500hm. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Und das Tempo richtet sich eigentlich nach dem Schwächsten. Auf dem wird dann aber auch rumgehackt *scherz*
Wir fahren meist in den Binger Wald, falls der dir was sagen sollte ^^


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. März 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Tut es nicht. Wenn ich mal wieder mim Hardteil komme, fahre ich auch Bomber. Sie ist allerdings auch schon ein bisschen ausgelutscht ...
> 
> Zum Schlaf sei noch folgendes gesagt: Am Sonntag kann ich vielleicht endlich mal bis 7 Uhr schlafen, statt bis 6, der Zeitumstellung sei dank. das peilen die Kinder noch nicht so
> 
> ...



Aehm moment, also mit Bomber meinte ich einen alten schweren Gaul von Rad, nicht das du jetzt irgendeine Federgabel meinst die Bomber heißt (?)  

Für Do. sind 20°C und Sonne gemeldet. Der Frühling gibt vollgas.  (Verdammt sei meine Federgabel.  ) hmm, vielleicht baue ich sie doch erst am Wochenende aus. Also bis Donnerstag (Ich weis ich bin zu früh dran.  )

Gruß


----------



## dickerbert (30. März 2009)

Ich freu mich aber auch schon! 
Wollt ihr nach der Tour noch bei mir ein Bier zischen, soz. als Saison Einweihung?


----------



## Fubbes (31. März 2009)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich freu mich aber auch schon!
> Wollt ihr nach der Tour noch bei mir ein Bier zischen, soz. als Saison Einweihung?


Hmm .... das muss ich mal zu Hause abklären.

Ich habe leider noch eine ausklingende Erkältung. Wenn es nicht wieder schlimmer wird, sollte das aber gehen. Und ich komme ohne Bomber, mit Fully.

Ein Karte zum Treffpunkt befindet sich auch auf der ersten Seite des Threads. Das Zielgebiet ist nur bedingt der Binger Wald. Es geht auch häufig südlicher durch das "Nahehinterland", so Richtung Langenlonsheimer Wald, Windesheim, Stromberg ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Der Biber (31. März 2009)

Hallo 
ich kann leider am 2.04 nicht weil meine Mutter geb. hat. Aber am nächsten Do müsste es wieder gehen.
lg
Simon


----------



## Antilles (31. März 2009)

so bin seid heute stolzer besitzer eines nerve es :-D
das kann cih dann bei euch direkt mal testen...
braucht man bei euch protektoren oder gehts nicht so hart downhill?

mfg antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (31. März 2009)

Brauchst keine Protektoren, ein Hardtail reicht auch. ^^


----------



## Fubbes (1. April 2009)

Bitte keine gehobenen Ansprüche. Manche Runden ließen sich auch ungefedert absolvieren. Es ist nicht das Ziel, immer die paar Trails in der Gegend anzufahren. Das will ich auch noch mal betonen. Das war Ende des letzten Sommers ein bisschen eintönig.
Dann gibt es halt mal nur Fort- und Weinbergswege.

Übrigens kann ich Donnerstag nicht zum Bierchen ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Antilles (1. April 2009)

ich wollt ja nur wissen nicht das ich dann als einziger da ohne stehe :-D
falls ich überhaupt kommenkann :-(
beim erkunden der weinberge ist mir doch glatt ein bolzen am bremsgriff verlohrengegenagen, und jetzt fehlt mir die vorderrad bremse...
hab das rad ja gestern abend erst bekomen...
wo hohlt ihr eure bikes und lasst sie reparieren???
ich hab heute nur einen einzugen bikeladen gefunden (bingerbrück)
und der ist umgezogen GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr
und jetzt bin ich hier im urlaub um rad zu fahren und meine bremse ist hinüber :-(

ist ne avid juicy5...

mfg antilles


----------



## dickerbert (1. April 2009)

Beim Michel in Büdesheim. Ist in Büdesheim auf der Saarlandstraße Richtung Dietersheim, an der Einfahrt steht noch das alte Schild vom Vorbesitzer: Fahrrad Elfen
(Hat heute aber Ruhetag, falls du direkt heut noch hinwillst)


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. April 2009)

Antilles schrieb:


> ich wollt ja nur wissen nicht das ich dann als einziger da ohne stehe :-D


Normal spiel ich den Bremser. Kann nur hoffen die anderen sind besser durch den Winter gekommen als ich und haben entsprechend angesetzt. 



Antilles schrieb:


> wo hohlt ihr eure bikes und lasst sie reparieren???


Überall, nur nicht mehr bei Schön in Gau Algesheim. Könnt euch ja morgen mal an meiner Federgabel davon überzeugen wie von denen dort eine funktionierende Federgabel definiert wird, oder ob ich mir was einbilde....

Gruß


----------



## Antilles (1. April 2009)

hey danke... mal gucken ob der ein ersatzteil doer ein stück alurohr (durchmesser 5mm) hat...
derzeit wird der bolzen von einem imbusschlüssel ersetzt...
und weil meine schwester, die ich gerade hier in bingen besuche kein inet hat muss cih immer zur fh radeln um die neuigkeiten zu checken :-D
na dann bis morgen...

mfg antilles

achso bevor ich das auch noch vergesse, wieviel uhr morgen abend???


----------



## Fubbes (1. April 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Aber zum Biken: Ich will direkt am 2.4. starten. 18 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle. Bis 20 Uhr geht das dann schon.


Irgendwie schreibe ich wohl unleserlich ...


----------



## Antilles (2. April 2009)

tut mir leid hab ich übersehen ...

aber das ersatzteil kann ich nur für morgen abend bestellen... da bin cih schon wieder in koblenz
also kann ich gar nicht mitfahren...
nächstes mal wieder...
vllt mal an nem langen we (do bis so) oder in den sommerferien...
ich denke während  der osterferien komm ich nichtmehr hier runter :-(

naja trotzdem danke!


----------



## Maddin92 (9. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe letzte Woche mein neues und erstes richtiges MTB in Koblenz bei Canyon abgeholt (vorher hatte ich einen 28" Ciclo Crosser). Jetzt wollte ich heute mal mitfahren, wenn heute jemand fährt. 

Gruß Martin
Ach übrigens, ich bin der Bruder vom Robert.


----------



## dickerbert (9. April 2009)

Ich hab heut abend leider keine Zeit. Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (9. April 2009)

Ich habe heute irgendwie dicke Mandeln, wäre einer soften Runde aber nicht abgeneigt, bei dem schrecklichen Wetter ...
Wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde, dann um 18 Uhr am Treffpunkt!

Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2009)

Zu einer "soften Runde" komme ich mit...


----------



## Maddin92 (16. April 2009)

Also ich bin heute dabei. Hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht regnet.
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2009)

Ich habe bewusst noch nix gepostet. Der angekündigte Regen kollidiert ja genau mit unserem Termin. Also noch mal abwarten.


----------



## dickerbert (16. April 2009)

Ich bin dabei, sofern es nicht regnet.


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2009)

Ich komme nicht. Das ist mir zu unbeständig. 
Es reicht ja, wenn ich im Urlaub im Regen herumfahren muss ...


----------



## Maddin92 (16. April 2009)

In Kempten fallen die ersten Tropfen und beim Niederschlagsradar bei wetter.com sieht es auch nicht gut aus. Was machen wir?


----------



## dickerbert (16. April 2009)

Hier regnet's, ich komm nicht.


----------



## Maddin92 (23. April 2009)

Ich bin heute dabei, auch wenn es heute kälter ist als in den letzten Tagen.
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (23. April 2009)

Für April ist es doch noch ganz gemütlich.
Bis später.


----------



## Fubbes (30. April 2009)

Ich bin ab jetzt nicht mehr online. Gucke aber kurz vor 18 Uhr noch mal rein, ob ich alleine fahren muss ...

Bis denne,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (30. April 2009)

Ne, du musst nicht allein fahren! Ich bin heute dabei.
Martin


----------



## LordSidious (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte fragen ob ich als Mainzer Student bei eurer Runde Donnerstags Abends mitfahren dürfte. Vielleicht kurz zu mir. Ich heiße Tobias, bin 23 Jahre alt und studiere in Mainz Physik auf Diplom. Da ich in Mainz Laubenheim wohne ist die Verkehrsanbindung nach Schierstein zu den Beinharten sehr schlecht und ihr seid eine gute Atlernative. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich Donnerstags schon um 18 Uhr zu euch stoßen kann. Der Zug aus Mainz kommt erst 18.13 in Bingen Stadt an.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## dickerbert (3. Mai 2009)

Schön, dass es dich hier her treibt. Wir könnten es so machen, dass wir nach Bingerbrück fahren zur Elisenhöhe. Von dort aus kommt man auch gut in den Binger Wald. Und vom HBF ist die Elisenhöhe recht gut zu erreichen.
Elisenhöhe
Was meinst du, Daniel? Kannst du das absegnen? ^^


----------



## Kaltumformer (3. Mai 2009)

Den 18:00uhr Termin kann nur einer verschieben. Chuck Norris.

Muss/will mich auch mal wieder blicken lassen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (3. Mai 2009)

Es ist ok, wenn wir uns mal auf der Elisenhöhe verabreden. Wir können dann wie gewohnt um 18:00 in MS los fahren und sind ca. 18:30 dort. Das sollte passen.
Eine dauerhafte Lösung ist das aber nicht (wir fahren ja nicht jedesmal in den Bi-Wa).

@LordSidious sag bescheid, wenn du uns besuchen willst, dann stellen wir uns darauf ein. Mir wäre es allerdings zu aufwändig für zwei Stunden radeln noch eine weitere Stunde Zugfahrt in Kauf zu nehmen. Übrigens musst du HBF austeigen, nicht Stadt.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## LordSidious (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

naja das ganze sollte schon eine dauerhafte Lösung werden. Wenn es euch zu viele Umstände macht, würde ich mich auch noch anderweitig umsehen. Zum Donnerstagstreff im Gonsenheimer Wald brauche ich leider auch eine halbe Stunde. Zur Not müsste ich wohl auf ein Rennrad umsteigen.

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Fubbes (7. Mai 2009)

Heute jemand anwesend? 
@LordSidious Ich fahre auch zur Elisenhöhe, wenn du mit kommen möchstest. Ist allerdings arg kurzfristig für dich, wenn ich es bedenke ...

Treffen ist natürlich in MS. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (7. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich bin anwesend. Bei dem schönen Wetter fahre ich mit, auch wenn ich mich heute nicht so gut fühle.

Martin


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2009)

Ich komme heute auch mit...


----------



## Kent Keener (7. Mai 2009)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## Fubbes (7. Mai 2009)

Aha, volles Haus  
Na dann mal los ...


----------



## happyc (8. Mai 2009)

moinsen, 
ich bin der, der da heute mal einfach so mitgefahren ist - jetzt auch hier angemeldet. 
hey, war klasse, hat laune gemacht! 

alexander


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich letzte Woche erfolgreich nach Deutschland zurückgekehrt bin, werde ich morgen wieder dabei sein. 

Auch der Martin wird dabei sein. 

Übrigens: Ich bin es aus den letzten Monaten nicht mehr gewöhnt, mit weniger als 20 Personen unterwegs zu sein ... also haut rein 

Bis morgen

Robert


----------



## Fubbes (13. Mai 2009)

Mit dir will ich gar nicht fahren 

Ich hatte ja bereits letzte Woche verkündet, dass ich nicht kann. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (14. Mai 2009)

Das Wetter sieht ja nicht ganz so vertrauenerweckend aus ... wir fahren nur eine kleinere Runde, ohne zum Treffpunkt zu kommen.

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (19. Mai 2009)

Diesen Donnerstag mache ich keine abendliche Runde, weil Feiertag. Ich will stattdessen um 10 Uhr eine größere Tour starten zur Loreley. Ich habe zwar schon einen Mitfahrer, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2009)

Schade, dass letzte Woche kein Weiterer mit zur Loreley kam. Die Tour ist spitze!

Morgen wieder wie üblich, 18 Uhr, Schule MS. Bis denne.

Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2009)

@Fubbes

Hättest du dir mal nen anderen Termin ausgesucht ...   aber in der Pfalz war es auch spitze 

Diese Woche werde ich nicht kommen, ich werde schon tagsüber ne Runde drehen, da ich frei habe.
Nächste Woche weile ich am Gardasee, die Woche darauf ist dann wieder ein Feiertag. Mal schaun was sich da ergibt.


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2009)

Ich konnte den Feiertag ja nicht einfach mal verlegen ...

Nächste Woche kann ich vermutlich auch nicht. Die Woche drauf ist schon wieder Feiertag? Sauerei!

Aber was soll's. Wir werden diesen Sommer noch genug Zeit gemeinsam auf dem Rad verbringen 

Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (28. Mai 2009)

Robert und ich sind heute auch dabei, wenn das Wetter gut ist.

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (2. Juni 2009)

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung: am 04.06. bin ich verhindert.

Ein Woche später ist Feiertag, da wäre ich einer größeren Tour mit Start um 10:00 ganz angetan. Genaueres weiß ich noch nicht ... 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich werde morgen trotzdem fahren, und der Martin sicher auch. Kommt noch jemand mit?

Grüße

Robert


----------



## Kent Keener (4. Juni 2009)

Hi!

Ich komme mit nachher.

Gruß,

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin heute am Start, der Martin sicher auch. Wer kommt noch mit?

Robert


----------



## Fubbes (18. Juni 2009)

Ich bin heute abermals verhindert. Straußwirtschaft mit weit angereisten Bekannten. Ich habe den Termin nicht ausgesucht.
Langsam mache ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen um meine Alpentauglichkeit 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Kent Keener (18. Juni 2009)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin heute am Start, der Martin sicher auch. Wer kommt noch mit?
> 
> Robert




Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei!

Bis später,

Jan


----------



## Kent Keener (24. Juni 2009)

Also ich mache mal den Anfang. Ich bin morgen dabei!

Alla,
Jan


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juni 2009)

Ich auch.


----------



## Maddin92 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei und der Robert bestimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (25. Juni 2009)

@Freeman
Komm du auch bitte mal, dann kann ich deine Schuhe mal anprobieren


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @Freeman
> Komm du auch bitte mal, dann kann ich deine Schuhe mal anprobieren



So eine Bitte kann ich natürlich nicht abschlagen...und das Wetter scheint ja auch zu halten


----------



## happyc (25. Juni 2009)

ich bin auch dabei, kann sein, dass ich ein, zwei minuten später komme, komme gerade vom schaffe nach hause...


----------



## Fubbes (2. Juli 2009)

Heute wäre mal eine Tour zum Salzkopf angebracht. Im Wald ist es auch etwas kühler.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Juli 2009)

Ich poste diesesmal etwas früher in der Hoffnung, dass ich nicht wieder alleine da stehe. Habe ich jemanden beleidigt, sind die Runden zu hart? Will mal jemand anderes guiden? 
Lasst mich bitte nicht hängen. Nächste Woche startet der Swiss-Cross. Ich brauche noch Training!

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Juli 2009)

Zu hart wird es nicht sein. Wenn ich mir so die Ergebnisse bei manchem MTB Marathon anschaue wo man die "Feierabendbiker aus Bingen" in den ersten 10-20% der Ergebnisliste findet.... Ich würde sagen das unterstreicht eher den Hardcoreanspruch 

Letze Woche war ich noch platt von einer Tour mit dickerbert und einer Tour tags davor und die 140km taltotal Aktion steckte irgendwie auch noch in den Knochen. 

Diese Woche war auch einfach keine Zeit. (Es hat sich noch nicht jeder in die Ferien verabschiedet  ) Und weist ja das es für mich mit Anfahrt immer eine 'etwas größere Aktion' ist und ich deswegn auch nicht so oft mit dabei bin.

Bei der Aktion von dir durchs Rheintal zur Loreley wäre ich gerne mit, da ich die andere Rheinseite sowieso schon länger auf der 'todo' Liste habe, aber der Tag war leider schon verplant.

Sollte mal an einer oder zwei Touren im Viertälergebiet Interesse bestehen sag bescheid - dann mache ich den Guido. Für die Binger Feierabendrunde überlasse ich das lieber anderen.  


Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (12. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.

Am 16.07. bin ich mit Freeman und Andreas Albrecht auf Swiss Cross. 
Nächste Feierabendrunde von mir ist dann am 23.07.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (13. Juli 2009)

Hey Fubbes, ich wünsch dir ne gute und vorallem pannenfreie Zeit bei eurem Schweiz-Cross! Viel Spaß jetzt, wo du endlich mal wieder in die Alpen kommst!


----------



## Maddin92 (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde morgen fahren, aber ist überhaupt jemand da, der mitfahren würde? 
Ich bin dann um 18 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (21. Juli 2009)

So, wir sind heile zurück. Anzahl der Pannen: 0. Verletzungen gab es auch keine außer ein bisschen Sonnenbrand und abgefrorener Nase im Schneetreiben  Es war also sehr abwechslungsreich.

Kurz und gut. Ich werde Donnerstag trotz Urlaubs um 18 Uhr wieder antreten. Freue mich. Bis denne.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei. Letzte Woche war ja leider nicht so viel los.
Nächste Woche bin ich dann im Vinschgau unterwegs.

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (29. Juli 2009)

Nach der gründlichen Dusche in der letzten Woche, geh ich morgen frisch gewaschen an den Start


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2009)

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit, damit der Daniel nicht so alleine ist...


----------



## Maddin92 (5. August 2009)

Ich bin morgen dabei! (Falls ich mich motivieren kann, nach den ganzen schönen Alpentouren wieder hier zu fahren. ) 

Martin


----------



## dickerbert (6. August 2009)

Ich glaub, ich fahr morgen auch mal wieder mit!


----------



## Fubbes (6. August 2009)

Alla guut.
Ich denke, wir erklimmen heute mal den Salzkopf.


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2009)

Ich lass mich auch blicken...


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. August 2009)

Kann man das Bild im anhang als Argument dafür durchgehen lassen warum ich mich auch heute wieder nicht blicken lasse ?  (Es hat auch gleich das Schaltwerk mit verbogen und die Kette - Ersatzteile noch nicht alle da).

Gruß


----------



## dickerbert (6. August 2009)

Sorry Leute, ich hab beim Schwimmen total die Zeit vergessen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (7. August 2009)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, ich hab beim Schwimmen total die Zeit vergessen.....



Ich dachte, in deinem Alter funktioniert das Gedächtnis noch gut?

Aber die Tour wäre eh zu schnell für dich gewesen 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (12. August 2009)

Ich bin morgen wieder dabei. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter gut. Die Vorhersagen sind ja nicht die besten, aber ich bin zuversichtlich.

@Fubbes: Denk also diesmal vielleicht an deine Regenjacke.

Martin


----------



## [email protected] (12. August 2009)

Morgen werdet ihr ohne mich radeln müssen, ich kann leider nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2009)

Bin dabei ...


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2009)

Sorry, aber bei dem unbeständigen Wetter bleibe ich lieber zu Hause. Reicht ja, wenn ich bei den Alpentouren durch den Regen fahren muss ...


----------



## Maddin92 (13. August 2009)

Na dann bleib ich auch zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (20. August 2009)

Ich bin heute dabei.

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (20. August 2009)

Na denne, hoffen wir, dass die Gewitter sich Zeit lassen.


----------



## Maddin92 (27. August 2009)

Fährt heute jemand bei dem schönen Wetter? Ich bin auf jeden Fall heute dabei!

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (27. August 2009)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen, würde ich sagen ...


----------



## Maddin92 (2. September 2009)

Ich bin morgen dabei und Robert auch mal wieder.

Martin


----------



## happyc (3. September 2009)

ich leider nicht.. 
(damit du / ihr halbwegs überschauen könnt, wer kommt)


----------



## Inf1n1ty (3. September 2009)

Wie heftig wird das da bei euch de Abend?


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. September 2009)

Wir sind da ganz variabel was das Tempo angeht 

Nee, das wird auf jeden Fall eine gemütliche Runde.
Ach ja: Sonnenuntergang ist heute schon um kurz nach acht ... am besten eine kleine Lampe mitnehmen, wenigstens um anschließend auf der Straße gesehen zu werden.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Inf1n1ty (3. September 2009)

War vorletzten Sonntag (Rheinböller Waldfest) von Dichtelbach-Emmrichshütte-Schweizerhaus-Bingerbrück unterwegs. Wege waren so top. So die versteckten Dinger kennt mer halt nit un deshalb wollt ich da mal mit mache.


----------



## Maddin92 (10. September 2009)

Ich bin heute dabei.

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. September 2009)

Bin auch wieder da.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (10. September 2009)

Ich passe. Besichtigung mit de FF von ner Lagerhalle


----------



## Maddin92 (17. September 2009)

Ich bin dabei. 

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (17. September 2009)

Also bis schpäter.


----------



## happyc (22. September 2009)

wie wär's denn, diesen do mal den von martin angesprochenen trail vom salzkopf nach obersonstwasbach anzugehen? wenn's wetter passt, und wir ziemlich direkt auf den salzkopf eiern, könnten wir noch bei halbwegs brauchbarer helligkeit den trail fahren... 
zurück ganz banal am rhein entlang, dafür kann man dann ja mal licht einpacken, und für den radweg reicht ja auch ne nullachtfümpfzehn-leuchte aus...


----------



## Fubbes (22. September 2009)

Holla, schon am Dienstag die ersten Postings, Respekt 
Salzkopf ist ne knappe Sache bei den jetzigen Lichtverhältnissen. Besonders bei der Abfahrt durch den Wald dürfte der Spaß begrenzt sein. Ich würde das lieber bei den winterlichen Sonntagsrunden ausprobieren, wenn Martin dann mal dabei ist.

Unabhängig davon, will ich euch diesen Donnerstag gerne noch auf ein anschließendes Bierchen bei mir einladen, sozusagen als Abschluss. Meine Frau hat angemessene Plörre gekauft 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## happyc (22. September 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Holla, schon am Dienstag die ersten Postings, Respekt



... und das ausgerechnet von mir, der am unregelmäßigsten dabei ist 
ich wollte es schon mal ansprechen, dass, falls wir uns den trail vornehmen sollten, jeder die möglichkeit hat, vorher schon ne lampe / kerze / flutlicht einzupacken... 


dann sach' ich jetzt schonmal "danke" für die einladung! 
die plörre ist ja unabhängig der umgebenden helligkeit genießbar ;-)


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. September 2009)

Da ich an der stelle öfters vorbeikomme:

Bei dem Trail sind an 2 Stellen (kurz hineinander) an der Lichtung Stacheldraht/Elektro-/Weidezaun. Nicht das ihr da im Halbdunkeln drin hängen bleibt (!) weil ihr den überseht.

Zwischen Obersonstwasbach und Niedersonstwasbach gibts auch noch einen kurzen aber relativ spaßigen Trail parallel zur Hauptstraße hinter der Bach (ist aber vermutlich auch bekannt, "dickerbert" zumindest)

Bin ab Do. leider bis Mo. unterwegs.


Gruß


----------



## happyc (22. September 2009)

den stacheldrahtelektroweidenzaun hatte martin auch erwähnt, aber nochmal danke für den hinweis! 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Zwischen Obersonstwasbach und Niedersonstwasbach gibts auch noch einen kurzen aber relativ spaßigen Trail parallel zur Bach/Hauptstraße (ist aber vermutlich auch bekannt, "dickerbert" zumindest)



ich wusste nicht, ob's oberheimbach oder oberdiebach ist, wohin der trail vom salzkopf runter führt.. scheint aber "heimbach" zu sein, sonst wäre das zweite kaff ja rheinsonstwasbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. September 2009)

Der Martinspfad ist übrigens auch wieder hergerichtet. Angesehen habe ich ihn mir allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. September 2009)

@ Fubbes

An dem sind seit Frühjahr die 'Rentner' aus Niedersonstwasbach dran. Der war aber auch vorher fahrbar. Nur ist er halt nicht mehr von Anfang zugänglich wg. des Loch im Bergs (Steinbruch) und da sollle man nicht durch. Aber die neue Verbindung auf halber Strecke von Siebenburgenblick nach unten ist die schon fertig ? "Im Sommer" war sie das noch nicht, nur im unteren Bereich die Reste und allgemeine Fällarbeiten. Seit dem hatte ich da nicht mehr gekuckt.

Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (22. September 2009)

@kaltumformer
Ich kannte den vorherigen Zustand. Zum Radeln war das nix.
Es stand in der AZ, dass der Weg nun fertig hergerichtet ist.


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. September 2009)

O.K. danke. Habs auch gerade mal nachgelesen.

Werde dann mal die neue Begehbarkeit testen. 

Gruß


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. September 2009)

Soeben zurück:

Also der Abschnitt von Turm bis zum Martinspfad trägt jetzt den Furchteinflößenden Namen "Rentnersteig"   Ist überwiegend  was im S2+ Bereich. Martinspfad selbst ist S0. Insgesamt aber ein eher kurzes Vergnügen.

Achso. Es fehlt nicht mehr viel dann fahre ich bei SKS vorbei und hau denen Ihre Pumpen um die Ohren.


----------



## happyc (22. September 2009)

'lach' - haben die dran gedacht, dass die bäume, an die sie ihr schild gespaxt haben, auch wachsen? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (24. September 2009)

Also jetzt schreibe ich auch mal etwas.
Ich denke, dass wir den Trail nach Oberheimbach ausprobieren könnten.  Wir sind, wenn nichts besonderes passiert, in spätesten 1,5 Stunden am Salzkopf, wenn nicht sogar schneller. und mit Trail ist man in einer Viertelstunde in Oberheimbach. Ich weiß wo die Drähte sind und dann kann ich ja vorne fahren. Also wenn der Daniel sind motivieren kann, mal ein wenig schnell zu sein, dann dürfte das gehen.
Wenn ihr es einrichten könnt, könnten wir vielleicht schon 10 min früher losfahren.

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2009)

Von mir aus ... 
Früher losfahren: ja, schneller: nein (wie auch?)
Wenn happyc sich nicht mehr meldet, dann wird er sicherlich erst gegen 18 Uhr am Start sein.

Mit dem Bierchen wird es dann aber etwas später.

Bis nachher,
Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (24. September 2009)

Egal, ich komm einfach früher und dann müssen wir das vielleicht sein lassen, wenn es nicht anders geht.


----------



## happyc (24. September 2009)

ich beeile mich!


----------



## Fubbes (25. September 2009)

Ja ... denn mal ein Résumée:
Es war eine ergiebige Saison. Wir sind Anfang April gestartet und bis Ende September gefahren. Nur selten sind die Runden ausgefallen wegen Regen. Ich selbst konnte vielleicht bis auf 4 Termine an allen Touren teilnehmen. Das Tempo war hoch (oder niedrig, je nach Sichtweise), aber bei nur 2h kann man auch mal ans Limit gehen.
Gerade weil wir häufig nur zu zweit waren, will ich mich besonders bei denen bedanken, die mich nicht ganz allein gelassen haben (hallo Martin!). Vielleicht wird die Teilnehmerzahl im nächsten Jahr wieder etwas konstanter (happyc, [email protected]?).

Wer sich in den nächsten Monaten zum Nightride verabreden möchte, kann dies gerne in diesem Thread tun. Von meiner Seite geht es nun hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316985 weiter. Die Sonntagstouren starten am 4. Oktober.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (30. September 2009)

Also ich möchte dann mal fragen, wer überhaupt Lust auf Nightrides hätte.
Ich von meiner Seite hätte Lust dazu, müsste mir aber dann noch eine Lampe anschaffen. Das werde ich nicht nur für 2 oder 3 mal Fahren machen. Wir könnten ja auch erst um 19:00 Uhr starten, denn dann wird es ja erst richtig dunkel.
Also wer hat vor, bei Nightrides mitzumachen?

Martin


----------



## Maddin92 (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Resonanz auf meine Frage scheint ja ähnlich groß zu sein, wie die bei den Runden Donnerstags Abends. Eher noch ein wenig geringer.
Gibt es wirklich keinen, der Nightrides machen will?


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Oktober 2009)

Da ich Lichttechnisch schon vorgesorgt habe wäre ich mal dabei wenn sich eine Tour ergibt. Aber eben nicht regelmäßig - was bei den normalen Touren auch nicht der Fall gewesen ist.


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Dezember 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Da ich Lichttechnisch schon vorgesorgt habe wäre ich mal dabei wenn sich eine Tour ergibt. Aber eben nicht regelmäßig - was bei den normalen Touren auch nicht der Fall gewesen ist.



Bild von heute. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/24315

Wie man sieht kenn ich mich mit Knipsen nicht aus. :-/


----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2010)

Erst mal frohes Neues 

Nachdem Werner in seinem Posting bereits aufdie Bike-Treffs hingewiesen hat, erwecke ich den Thread mal wieder zum Leben.
Trotz oder auch wegen meines eklatanten Fitnessmangels gibt es natürlich wieder die Donnerstagsrunde im Binger Wald und Umgebung.
Start ist nach Ostern am 8.4.
Allerdings mit einer kleinen Änderung, die Touren beginnen erst um 18:15. Vorher kann ich aus familiären Gründen nicht. Fahrzeit bleibt aber bei 2 bis 2 1/2 h.

Ich freue mich, vielleicht ein paar bekannte oder unbekannte Gesichter zu sehenn.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (30. März 2010)

Sehr schön, Habe heute auch noch gedacht: Moment, Uhrenumstellung, da war doch was.   

Wenn uns nächste Woche nicht der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt werde ich da zu sein.


----------



## hunsrueck (30. März 2010)

Letzte Woche sah es rund um die Lauschhütte noch arg chaotisch aus; selbst auf dem Teilstück des Soonwaldsteigs zum Ohligsberg lagen die Xynthia-Folgen über die Wege verteilt; da kam man selbst zu Fuß kaum dran vorbei. Lediglich die Zufahrtsstraßen und die Hauptforstwege waren durchgehend befahrbar.


----------



## Fubbes (31. März 2010)

So schlimm ist es nicht mehr. Ich war auch schon unterwegs. Mich hat der Matsch mehr gestört. Jedenfalls kein Grund, nicht zu fahren.

Viel mehr ist meine Gesundheit ein hoher Risikofaktor. Ich schaffe es seit Herbst kaum, mal länger als eine Woche am Stück ohne Erkältungssymptome zu sein. Deshalb auch die miserable Fitness. Die Runde wird also gemütlich.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (31. März 2010)

Das ist ja toll, dass es bald wieder losgeht.

Mit den Bäumen ist das so eine Sache. Man hört im Wald immer wieder Kettensägen, was heißt die machen auch was weg. Gleichzeittig werden aber auch Bäume durch normale Baumfällarbeiten mitten auf den Trail nach Bingerbrück runter geschmissen und nicht weggeräumt. Letzte Woche war auf dem oberern Teil des Waldlehrpfades eine reisige Menge an Bäumen, wo man definitiv nicht herum konnte. Mit kleinen Einschränkungen ist Fahren aber möglich. (wenn es nicht wieder schneit)
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kaltumformer (31. März 2010)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> (wenn es nicht wieder schneit)



Sei bloß still, ich habe mich gerade eben durch einen Schnee, Hagel, Eis sonstwas Schauer ins Haus gerettet.   

Gerade lese ich bei einem warmen Tee das hier :

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,686795,00.html

Da bekommt der Spruch "Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag" eine ganz neue Bedeutung. 


@ Fubbes

Gemütlich klingt gut  Aber das mit den Erkältungssymptomen...


----------



## happyc (2. April 2010)

tach zusammen! 

"gemütlich" klingt sehr gut: meine kondition (wenn man die überhaupt so nennen kann) lässt stark zu wünschen übrig - auch ich hab mich mit diversen erkältungen rumgeschlagen, und habe daher recht selten auf dem rad gesessen. 
ich versuche dabei zu sein! 

schöne ostertage
alexander


----------



## Maddin92 (6. April 2010)

Wie sieht es aus? Fahren wir am Donnerstag? Das Wetter soll ja gut werden. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## happyc (8. April 2010)

tachzusammen, 

ich muss für heute abend leider absagen, kam was dazwischen.. 

wünsche euch viel spaß!
alexander


----------



## Fubbes (8. April 2010)

Zur Erinnerung: Wir starten erst um 18:15.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (8. April 2010)

Am 19:00 Uhr soll es regnen laut donnerwetter.de 

Habe gerade entschieden ich werde nicht da sein. Wäre 'ärgerlich' für mich wg. der längeren Anfahrt/Abfahrt.


----------



## Maddin92 (8. April 2010)

Solche Schönwetterfahrer.
 Ich bin dabei und gegen ein bissschen Regen habe ich ne Windstopperjacke.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (8. April 2010)

Bei Regen drehen wir um. Das kann natürlich dumm laufen, wenn der Regen erst in Daxweiler einsetzt ...

Btw.: Nächste Woche kann ich direkt schon mal nicht, Einladung zum Geschäftsessen


----------



## Kaltumformer (9. April 2010)

Ich jodel halt nicht nur bis Bingen zurück sondern noch ein gutes Eck am Rhein lang.


----------



## Maddin92 (14. April 2010)

Wie schauts aus Leute? Fährt noch jemand mit, wenn der Daniel am Donnerstag nicht kann?
Ich würde um 18.15 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2010)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kent Keener (15. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich würde auch die Bikesaison für mich einläuten und mitfahren. Treffpunkt auch diesen Sommer wieder MüSa oder?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Kent Keener (15. April 2010)

muss leider doch absagen für heute Abend. Hoffe aber, an einer der nächsten Ausfahrten endlich wieder teilnehmen zu können!


----------



## Maddin92 (15. April 2010)

Da sich ja leider keiner gefunden hat, der heute mitfährt, werde ich jetzt alleine eine Runde fahren und nicht zum Treffpunkt kommen. Hoffen wir, dass es das nächste mal klappt.


----------



## Maddin92 (21. April 2010)

Fahr morgen mit. Hoffentlich mit mehr Mitfahrern als letzte Woche.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (22. April 2010)

Sorry für's späte posten, aber bis gleich ...


----------



## Maddin92 (27. April 2010)

Bei dem Wetter am Donnerstag muss doch jemand mitfahren oder? 
Also jetzt mal mehr Leute als die letzten Wochen. Wann wollt ihr denn sonst fahren?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (27. April 2010)

Ich fahre sehr wahrscheinlich doch. Da meine Frau krank ist, fällt der Kindergeburtstag aus. Wenn sie in der Lage ist, die beiden ins Bett zu bringen, werde ich fahren.
Donnerstag morgen gibt es ein Update.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (29. April 2010)

Hier der aktuelle Stand: ich hab nen Magen-Darm-Infekt. Kann nicht Radeln. Schade.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (6. Mai 2010)

Auch für heute muss ich absagen, Arbeit 
Bei dem Wetter aber auch kein großer Verlust ...


----------



## Kent Keener (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde am Donnerstag dann endlich auch mal die Bike-Saison eröffnen, sprich: Ich bin dabei.

Fahrt ihr am DO oder ist Vatertag ein Absagegrund? Eventuell könnte man ja ob des Feiertages auch früher starten und die Runde etwas ausdehnen?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. Mai 2010)

Du sagst es, am Donnerstag fahre ich früher. Sehr viel früher. Ich plane eine längere Tour. Ziel vermutlich Loreley. Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen.
Genaue Startzeit gebe ich noch vor.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (10. Mai 2010)

Super! Ich bin dabei wenn es zur Loreley geht!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich plane eine längere Tour. Ziel vermutlich Loreley.
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Willst du jetzt mit einer Tour die ganzen ausgefallenen Feierabendrunden nachholen? 
Bist du eigentlich am Sonntag gefahren? Mit Begleitung?

Ich düse bis Sonntag in die Pfalz - Trainingskilometer-/höhenmeter für Ende Juli


----------



## Kent Keener (11. Mai 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Du sagst es, am Donnerstag fahre ich früher. Sehr viel früher. Ich plane eine längere Tour. Ziel vermutlich Loreley. Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen.
> Genaue Startzeit gebe ich noch vor.
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel




Loreley? Ich bin dabei!  D haha, ein Reim!)


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Mai 2010)

@ Fubbes

Bin ich dabei. Hatte ich ja letztes Jahr angekündigt. 

Route ? Bingen rüber nach Rüdesheim - Loreley - rüber nach St.Goar und zurück  nach Bingen ?


----------



## Fubbes (11. Mai 2010)

Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für Donnerstag laut Allgemeiner Zeitung: 80%
Klingt ja super.
Für den Fall, dass das Wetter doch noch wird:
* Offizieller Start ist an der Rheinfähre in Niederheimbach
* Abfahrzeit der Fähre: 10.30
* Offizielles Ende der Tour ist in Kaub an der Fähre

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (12. Mai 2010)

Ok! Fährt noch jemand mit dem Rad von Bingen nach Niederheimbach? Man könnte sich ja vorher am Rhein-Nahe-Eck treffen. Als Abfahrtszeit würde ich 9:45 Uhr vorschlagen, dann kann man ganz entspannt fahren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (12. Mai 2010)

Jo, ok. Ehemalige Kasse zum Park Mäusturm als Treffpunkt?


----------



## Maddin92 (12. Mai 2010)

Gut, bin um 9.45 Uhr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kent Keener (12. Mai 2010)

Ich auch!


----------



## Kaltumformer (12. Mai 2010)

Werde dann in Niederheimbach an der Fähre dazu kommen, also zur 10:30uhr Fähre.

Also Ende der Tour Kaub ? Loreley wird aber auch angesteuert ? Ich lass mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Mai 2010)

Mädels, ihr habt mich ganz schön geplättet 
Das nächste Mal bitte bei höheren Temperaturen.


----------



## Kent Keener (14. Mai 2010)

Mein Hintern....


----------



## Maddin92 (14. Mai 2010)

Habt euch doch nicht so... 
Aber zu Beginn der Saison kennt ihr ja jetzt eure momentanen Grenzen.


----------



## Fubbes (14. Mai 2010)

Kent Keener schrieb:


> Mein Hintern....


Das wird an deiner ollen Vollfederung liegen. Bei uns anderen scheint der Hintern ja in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Mai 2010)

Zum Glück hatten wir keinen Regen und gegen Ende waren die Temperaturen ja auch schon wieder knapp 2 stellig.


----------



## Kent Keener (17. Mai 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das wird an deiner ollen Vollfederung liegen. Bei uns anderen scheint der Hintern ja in Ordnung




das liegt wohl eher an meinen massig Trainingskilometern bisher in dieser Saison....


----------



## Fubbes (19. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre morgen nicht, weil ich krank bin. Loreley und eine winterliche Freiluftfete am letzten Samstag waren etwas zu viel.


----------



## Maddin92 (19. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts aus? Fährt morgen jemand mit mir mit?


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. Mai 2010)

@ Fubbes

.. ich hatte mich schon nicht getraut zu fragen.  Mich hat es zwar auch erwischt, allerdings lag das nicht an der Tour von letzer Woche sondern daran das im Bazillenmutterschiff (DeutschenBahn) mal wieder die Seuche los ist und man von jeder Seite in den Kragen gehustet bekommt. Das die Virenschleudern nicht einfach mal daheim bleiben können. Ausweichen unmöglich. (Beantwortet evtl. die Frage nach morgen -  Maddin92 )   

Achso, an der Nabe die sich gelockert hat war ich gerade eben dran. Kontermutter war lose - wie das mit dem Platten zusammenhängt habe ich allerdings noch nicht so ganz verstanden. Evtl. Zufall. Achso, nebenbei habe ich dann auch mal den besagten Pannenschlauch von letzter Woche geflickt. nachdem ich dachte ich hätte das Loch gefunden habe ich noch ein zweites, und ein drittes Loch gefunden. Das vierte musste ich dann selber machen in dem ich den ca. 4cm langen rostigen Nagel (?) wieder durch den Schlauch nach aussen drücken musste. Den habe ich erst entdeckt beim abtasten, also ob der Schlauch auch richtig unterm Reifen/auf der Felge sitzt. Hören konnte man das Teil im Schlauch nicht. Auch mal wieder was draus gelernt. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/647275


----------



## Kent Keener (19. Mai 2010)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus? Fährt morgen jemand mit mir mit?



Ja, ich bin dabei. Wann? 18 Uhr in MüSa?


----------



## Maddin92 (19. Mai 2010)

Also mit Fubbes haben wir gesagt dieses Jahr um 18:15 Uhr. Falls der aber nicht mitfährt komm ich dann schon um 18 Uhr.


----------



## Maddin92 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich sage für morgen ab. Krank.


----------



## Kent Keener (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin dabei. Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. Mai 2010)

Kent Keener schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Fährt jemand mit?



Ich schon mich für den Schinderhannes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2010)

@Maddin
Wusste gar nicht, dass es bei dir so etwas gibt.
Ich bin auch noch nicht in Ordnung. Mal gucken, was ich mache. Es ist eh ziemlich feucht. Vielleicht 'ne Runde Laufen ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (27. Mai 2010)

@Fubbes
Ja, das gibt es bei mir leider auch, und das auch noch während dem Training. Aber nächste Woche werde ich wieder dabei sein.

@Kaltumformer
Schon dich nicht zu viel. Eine Vorbelastung vorm Marathon ist gut.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2010)

@Ich kenn dich
Gegen eine lockere Runde habe ich doch nichts einzuwenden. Hängt nur vom Wetter nachher ab ...


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Mai 2010)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> @Kaltumformer
> Schon dich nicht zu viel. Eine Vorbelastung vorm Marathon ist gut.



Mo. u. Di war ich ich diese Woche schon 2x 3 1/2h unterwegs ( Conti weiter 'testen' ). Morgen nochmal ein Stündchen leichtes rummrollen und dann schau mer mal wie das So. läuft. Hauptsache es macht Spaß.


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2010)

@Kent
Wärst du auch bereit in KH zu rundeln? Geht um 19 Uhr los. 18.15 bei mir, Räder ins Auto und los.


----------



## Kent Keener (27. Mai 2010)

alles klar, gerne! bin da!


----------



## Kent Keener (27. Mai 2010)

Halt, Kommando zurück. Der Amateur-Schrauber Michels Zweiradshop hat es tatsächlich nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, mir bis heute mein Rad herzurichten und die Bremsen zu montieren. Jetzt stehe ich ohne Bike da!

Ich muss leider absagen und meinem Ärger auf einer Laufrunde Luft machen!


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2010)

Ok. Ist ja nun schon wieder dunkel. 
Dann entscheide ich für mich, ob ich nach KH tuckere, oder extreme-Couching mache.


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Mai 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ok. Ist ja nun schon wieder dunkel.
> Dann entscheide ich für mich, ob ich nach KH tuckere, oder extreme-Couching mache.



Und wie war die Couch ?  

@ KentKeener

Also beim Blick in dessen Werkstatt musste ich an den Satz denken: Wie der Herr so es Gescherr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kent Keener (29. Mai 2010)

leider hat der quasi ein Monopol hier. Es gibt in Bingen und der näheren Umgebung keinen gut sortierten und wirklich kompetenten Bike-Laden, oder irre ich mich??

Aber immerhin hat er es gut montiert, wenn auch nicht nach meinen Terminwünschen.

Aber nächsten Donnerstag bin ich wieder voll motiviert am Start!


----------



## Fubbes (29. Mai 2010)

Da ist
1. Feiertag und
2. hat meine Holde Geburtstag, deshalb sieht es
3. schlecht aus bei mir.


----------



## hunsrueck (29. Mai 2010)

@Kent Keener: Wie ist denn der Schön in Ingelheim? Ich hatte da bisher nur mal etwas gefragt und dann geholt, aber auf dem ersten Blick sah der Laden nicht schlecht aus. Schade, daß es den Gutenberger in Rheinböllen nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Mai 2010)

@ KentKeener

Hab beim Schinderhannes noch bis 14:30 gewartet, da kam gerade die 611 ins Ziel, und bin dann ab nach hause (Hallo Couch  ). Keine Ahnung ob du später ins ziel kamst oder wir uns verpasst haben. Gut möglich das wir uns unter dem Schlamm nicht erkannt haben. 

Wg. "guter" Bikeladen betreffs MTB kann ich dir so nicht unbedingt weiterhelfen da ich eigentlich bisher alles selbst schrauben konnte oder wenn was kaputt war direkt bei canyon (wg. Garantie) in der Werkstatt aufgeschlagen bin. Von einer "Lehrgeldaktion" bei "Schön" mal abgesehen. Mag aber ein Einzelfall gewesen sein, da der Eindruck sonst eigentlich ganz ok war.


----------



## Kent Keener (30. Mai 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Da ist
> 1. Feiertag und
> 2. hat meine Holde Geburtstag, deshalb sieht es
> 3. schlecht aus bei mir.




vielleicht tut mir eine Woche Erholung nach der Schinderei im Hunsrücker Schlamm auch mal ganz gut...

@ Kaltumformer: Bin gegen 15 Uhr eingetrudelt. Aber Kilometer 50 muss zugeben, war es mehr und mehr eine Schinderei.

Ich habe beim Schön vor Jahren (locker 10 Jahre) mal ein Rad gekauft. Seit dem war ich nie wieder da, was allerdings nicht an der Qualität oder ähnlichem liegt. Für mich ist es einfach praktischer, drei Straßen weiter um Bikeshop zu laufen, das ist ganz klar ein Vorteil. Das einzige was ich in Erinnerung habe ist, dass der Schön recht teuer ist. Und das wird sich seit dem wohl kaum geändert haben...


----------



## Maddin92 (3. Juni 2010)

So bin wieder gesund. Hat jemand Lust heute zu fahren? Wir können ja auch schon früher losfahren. Ist ja Feiertag.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorstar (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin in der letzten Woche nach Bingen gezogen und suche noch einen Moutainbiketreff.
Scheinbar bin ich bei euch fündig geworden...


Habe einmal die letzten Seiten durchgeblättert und gesehen, dass ihr meist Donnerstags um 18:15 Uhr ne Runde dreht?!?!

Würde gerne in der nächsten Woche einmal bei euch vorbeischauen.
Wo trefft Ihr euch denn? Ich bitte um eine idiotensichere Beschreibung, da ich mich in Bingen noch nicht auskenne.

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Maddin92 (3. Juni 2010)

Auf Seite 1 (post 2) ist eine Karte mit markiertem Treffpunkt. Ist eigenlich leicht zu finden.


----------



## Kent Keener (3. Juni 2010)

Lust heute um 16:45h los zufahren? Weil heute Abend ist ja noch Fußball...


----------



## Maddin92 (3. Juni 2010)

Ja!


----------



## Kent Keener (3. Juni 2010)

okay, dann 16:45h, in MüSa!


----------



## Fubbes (3. Juni 2010)

@sorstar
Neue Mitfahrer sind gerne willkommen. Unsere Gruppe ist ja sehr klein (meist 2 Leute).
Donnertsags 18:15 in Münster-Sarmsheim ist korrekt. Zurück sind wir dann gegen 20:15 - 20:30.

Nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Grüße,
   Daniel

PS: Ich plane auch am Sonntag vormittag (6.6.) 'ne Tour. Jemand mit?


----------



## Maddin92 (5. Juni 2010)

@fubbes: Ich wäre morgen dabei. Wann geht es los? Start an der gleichen Stelle wie Donnerstags?


----------



## Fubbes (5. Juni 2010)

Jo, gleiche Stelle. Bin spät dran mit meinem Posting, aber ab wann kannst du?
Wenn ich nix mehr von dir höre, dann 10 Uhr, ansonsten gerne auch um 9 Uhr. Dann bleibt mehr Zeit zum fahren. Ich habe nämlich Zeit bis max. 13 Uhr.
Du weißt aber schon, dass ich kein Trainingspartner für dich bin 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (5. Juni 2010)

Machen wir um 9 Uhr. Da ist es noch nicht so heiß und wir haben mehr Zeit.


----------



## Fubbes (5. Juni 2010)

Alles klar. 
Aber heiß? Ich habe im Mai soviel Kälte getankt, dass ich nun ein bisschen Wärme vertragen kann. Das wird morgen vermutlich meine erste Tour in diesem Jahr bei über 15 Grad.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (10. Juni 2010)

Fährt heute jemand mit?


----------



## Fubbes (10. Juni 2010)

Ist denn schon wieder Donnerstag?
Ich bin dabei, wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Kent Keener (10. Juni 2010)

Ich auch, wenn's nicht gewittert! 18:15h, oder?


----------



## Brasov (10. Juni 2010)

Nee, ich muss erst noch ein wenig trainieren und fitter werden.....


----------



## Maddin92 (10. Juni 2010)

@Brasov: Also unser Tempo ist nicht zu schnell. Außerdem nehmen wir Rüchsicht auf die Langsameren und haben (ich will keine Namen nennen) auch langsamere Leute bei uns. Du kannst also gerne mitfahren. Ich denke unser Guide ist da der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## Fubbes (10. Juni 2010)

*lol*
_*Wir* haben auch langsamere Leute ..._
Da wir meist zu zweit sind und du der Schnelle bist, hat sich das mit dem Namen nennen wohl erledigt.


----------



## Brasov (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Maddin und Fubbes,
danke dass ihr mir Mut machen wollt.
Aber ich bin Realist. Ich möchte nicht, dass sich von Euch einer verletzt. Wenn er von hinten auf mich draufprallt......
Gruß


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Juni 2010)

Brasov schrieb:


> Hallo Maddin und Fubbes,
> danke dass ihr mir Mut machen wollt.
> Aber ich bin Realist. Ich möchte nicht, dass sich von Euch einer verletzt. Wenn er von hinten auf mich draufprallt......
> Gruß



Tipp: Dem 'Schnoogerippche' nimmst du bergab die meisten Meter ab.


----------



## Brasov (11. Juni 2010)

Da muss ich aber mit dem Auto hochfahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brasov (11. Juni 2010)

OK runter geb ich alles.
Lieber tot als zweiter......


----------



## Fubbes (14. Juni 2010)

Hey Maddin, zweiter Platz beim Biathlon, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Glückwunsch.
Du solltest aber mal Clubmitglied werden, damit die leere Spalte gefüllt wird.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Brasov (15. Juni 2010)

Booooa eeeeeh und mit solchen Artisten soll ich mitfahren.....
Sport iss mord.....
Gut dass ich das erfahren habe.
Gruß
Brasov


----------



## Maddin92 (15. Juni 2010)

Danke Fubbes! Zweiter heißt ja leider, dass noch einer schneller war.  
Das mit dem Clubmitglied werden wir mal sehen.
@Brasov: Also Donnerstags richte ich mich mit dem Tempo nach Fubbes und ein Rennen ist ja auch wieder etwas anderes. Da fährt man am Limit und bei diesem sowieso nur 45 Minuten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sorstar (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hier ist wieder der Norddeutsche!

Möchte morgen jemand fahren?
Ich bin gerne wieder dabei!

Gruß

Lars


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2010)

Das hier ist keine Wahlveranstalltung, zumindest nicht für mich 
Das heißt, der Donnerstag Abend ist ein offizieller Beinhart-Biketreff, und er findet immer statt, auch wenn hier nix gepostet wird. 
Ich poste allerdings immer was, dann ist die Lage klarer.

Viele Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guenni3103 (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo Daniel,
morgen müsste es bei mir auch mal passen.
Ich komme mit. 
Gruß 
Günter


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2010)

@Günter
Na, das wäre ja was. Hoffentlich verwechseln wir unsere Räder nicht


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## sorstar (17. Juni 2010)

Ich muss nun leider doch wieder absagen!
Es wird heute wohl wieder ein etwas längerer Arbeitstag als geplant!

Ich hoffe aber trotzdem dann bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Fubbes (17. Juni 2010)

@sorstar
Vielleicht verpasst du nix. Im Moment regnet es in Mainz. Bei Regen fahren wir bzw. ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Maddin92 (17. Juni 2010)

In Bingen regnet es auch und es sieht so aus, als würde es nicht aufhören. Wetter.com sagt aber, dass es zum Abend weniger bis gar nicht regnen soll. Mal sehen, wie es wird (auf jeden Fall matschig im Wald).


----------



## Fubbes (17. Juni 2010)

Matschiger als letzte Woche wird es auch nicht. Wobei das natürlich auch kein Spaß war.


----------



## Guenni3103 (17. Juni 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Matschiger als letzte Woche wird es auch nicht. Wobei das natürlich auch kein Spaß war.



Servus Männer, 
hier in Mü-Sa regnet es sei heute morgen ohne Unterbrechung. Und es sieht nicht so aus als würde sich daran in der nächsten Zeit etwas ändern. Die Tour fällt dann wohl buchstäblich ins Wasser. Oder??
Verschieben oder Augen zu und durch?
Gruß 
Günter


----------



## Fubbes (17. Juni 2010)

In Mainz hat der Regen soeben aufgehört. Aber in der Firma gibt es gleich Sektumtrunk.
Wenn wir radeln, dann muss der für mich ausfallen. Ich brauche eine Entscheidung ...


----------



## Fubbes (17. Juni 2010)

Hab mich entschieden, bei mir kein Radeln. Lieber nass von innen als von außen.

@Günni
Vielleicht klappt es in einer der nächsten Wochen bei dir noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (17. Juni 2010)

Also bei mir hat es sich ein wenig beruhigt (ja ich hör grad schon wieder ein paar Tropfen auf dem Dach), aber bei Nieselregen würde ich sagen, wir fahren (ich bin zumindest nicht ein absoluter Schönwetterfahrer). Ob man jetzt nur von unten nass wird oder auch von oben ist mir ziemlich egal.


----------



## Guenni3103 (17. Juni 2010)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat es sich ein wenig beruhigt (ja ich hör grad schon wieder ein paar Tropfen auf dem Dach), aber bei Nieselregen würde ich sagen, wir fahren (ich bin zumindest nicht ein absoluter Schönwetterfahrer). Ob man jetzt nur von unten nass wird oder auch von oben ist mir ziemlich egal.



Also ich melde mich auch ab. Sorry, ich hab einfach kein Bock auf eine schlammschlacht wennes nicht unbedingt sein
muss. Bis hoffentlich bald.


----------



## Brasov (17. Juni 2010)

Satteln wir um auf Paddelboot.
In Münster-Sarmsheim fließt direkt die Nahe und von dort in den Rhein ist es auch nicht mehr so weit....


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juni 2010)

Morgen 18:15, trockenes Wetter.


----------



## Der Biber (24. Juni 2010)

Servus,
bin heute auch mit am Start und bringe noch Verstärkung mit.
Meine Freundin kommt heute mal mit also Jungs immer net zu den Mädels sein und nicht so rasen, sonst kann ich mir nacher wieder was anhören.....
bis heut abend
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juni 2010)

Meinst du sie freut sich über den Rentnersteig/Martinspfad?
Nicht, dass ich da schon wieder hinwollte, aber man kann ja mal fragen.


----------



## Maddin92 (24. Juni 2010)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Kent Keener (24. Juni 2010)

Bin auch dabei. Bis später!


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juni 2010)

@simon, kim
Habt ihr den Rückweg noch im Hellen gefunden? Ich habe mir da schon ein paar Sorgen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guenni3103 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
wie sieht es morgen aus? Fährt jemand? 
Soll ja nur 31 Grad warm werden, also mal lieber ne Jacke mitnehmen....
Gruß
Günter


----------



## Fubbes (30. Juni 2010)

Ich werde fahren, wenn es nicht zu schattig ist.

Daniel

btw, keine Antwort von Simon. Das sieht nicht gut aus.


----------



## Guenni3103 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich komme auch und bringe noch einen Mitfahrer mit.
18.15 Uhr, Schule Mü-Sa.


----------



## Guenni3103 (1. Juli 2010)

@Daniel: kannst du abschätzen, wann wir in etwa zurück sind?


----------



## Fubbes (1. Juli 2010)

Nein. Da ich aber noch nicht darüber nachgedacht habe, wo es lang geht, ist alles offen.
Vor 20:15 sollte es aber nicht sein, damit wir mind. 2h fahrzeit haben. 
Letzte Woche waren wir sogar erst um 21:00 zurück.


----------



## Maddin92 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (1. Juli 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @simon, kim
> Habt ihr den Rückweg noch im Hellen gefunden? Ich habe mir da schon ein paar Sorgen gemacht.



Also Fubbes, du solltest wissen, dass ich mal Pfadfinder war
hab alles gefunden, das is ja ein richtig toller Trail durch den Wald, besonders, wenn man direkt danach in die Klamm fährt. Echt toll


----------



## Der Biber (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich kann leider erst wieder ab der letzten Juli Woche mitbiken wegen meinem Urlaub.
Also machts gut 
bis dann
Simon


----------



## Fubbes (1. Juli 2010)

Letzte Juli-Woche bin ich in den Westalpen auf dem Weg zum Mittelmeer 
Dann seh ich dich erst im August wieder.


----------



## Der Biber (1. Juli 2010)

sag mal solltest du nicht eher was arbeiten, als hier den ganzen tag die beiträge im forum zu beobachten
LG Simon


----------



## Fubbes (1. Juli 2010)

Boabachten? Ich bekomme Benarichtigungsmails.
Außerdem arbeite ich besonders schnell, da sind kurze Pausen drin


----------



## Kent Keener (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei heute! Bis später


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juli 2010)

Kurzer Statusbericht. Ich konnte nach etwas Fummelei den Berg wenigstens herunterrollen. 
Speichen haben überlebt, die Kette erst mal nicht, aber zwei drei neue Glieder sollten helfen. Mein wirkliches Sorgenkind ist das Schaltwerk, das ist hin, da die Anschlagschraube abgerissen ist. Und wo bekommt man heute noch ein XTR RD-M 952 von 2002 her? Ich werde wohl ein aktuelles kaufen müssen. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Guenni3103 (8. Juli 2010)

Servus,
wer fährt mit heute abend?

Daniel, bei Ebay ist gerade ein Schaltwerk, RD952, im Angebot. Ist wohl auch das Einzige dort. 
Gruß

Günter


----------



## Fubbes (8. Juli 2010)

Ich versuche es heute natürlich auch wieder. Mit Hardtail, versteht sich.

Danke für den Tipp Günni. Habe bereits auf ein RDM 971 mitgesteigert. Aber ein 952 wäre natürlich amtlicher. Mal gucken ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre heute auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kent Keener (8. Juli 2010)

Ich auch, bis später!


----------



## Deleted 77527 (8. Juli 2010)

Würde mich Euch gerne mal als 'ibberrhoiner' Gast anschließen...
Treffpunkt ist die Schule in MüSa, wie im 1. und 2. Beitrag beschrieben?


----------



## Fubbes (8. Juli 2010)

@adus: ja


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2010)

Zur Überraschung von fubbes schaue ich heute auch mal vorbei


----------



## Deleted 77527 (9. Juli 2010)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen.
War eine schöne Tour in mir weitgehend unbekanntem Gelände. Dabei ist es doch so nah.
Wenn nur der Rhein nicht dazwischen wäre...


----------



## Maddin92 (15. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es heute Abend aus? Wer fährt mit und hilft mir nach den Anstrengungen vom Marathon am Wochenende die Berge hochzukommen?


----------



## Fubbes (15. Juli 2010)

Ich melde mich nachher nochmal. Muss mir erst mal unsere Baustelle zu Hause anschauen.


----------



## Kent Keener (15. Juli 2010)

Gude,

ich  bin heute nicht dabei.

Und für die nächsten zwei Wochen melde ich mich auch ab, denn am Montag breche ich nach Österreich zu Ausbildungs-/ Urlaubszwecken auf.

Viel Spaß beim Radeln und bis bald!


----------



## Guenni3103 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre mit. Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (15. Juli 2010)

Ok, bin ein bisschen spät mit dem Posting. Aber ich setze heute aus. Muss erst mal wieder zu Hause einiges auf die Reihe kriegen.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (22. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn das da draußen? Könnte Wasser sein ...


----------



## Maddin92 (22. Juli 2010)

Fährt jemand?


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juli 2010)

Ich wäre sowieso nicht gefahren, da leichte Erkältung. Im unpassensten Moment, denn Samstag geht es in die Westalpen.
Deshalb bin ich nächste Woche auch abwesend.
Tsja, und in der Nacht vom 5. zum 6.8. flieg ich mit Familie in Urlaub. Bin in Summe also nun drei Donnerstage nicht am Start.

Maddin, ich ernenne dich mal zum Stellvertreter 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (23. Juli 2010)

@Fubbes: Toll! Ich bin der Stellvertreter! Aber gibt es jetzt überhaupt noch jemanden der mitfährt oder sind alle im Urlaub, auf AlpenX oder am Snowboardfahren?


----------



## Brasov (23. Juli 2010)

Das ist eine Super Karriere !
Ich glaube Du musst aber Singlesex machen.
irgend wie habe ich mich verschrieben.....
oder heißt das Singeltrack......?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (29. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es aus? Gibt es jemanden, der heute mitfährt?


----------



## Der Biber (29. Juli 2010)

gude maddin,
ich bin mal wieder aus em urlaub zurück. aber eben war ich beim zahnarzt und hab jetzt 2 zähne weniger. d.h. ich kann heut leider net. bis next woche. lg simon


----------



## Guenni3103 (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo, für heute muss ich mich leider abmelden. Schaffe ich zeitlich nicht. 
Viel Spaß. Günter


----------



## Maddin92 (29. Juli 2010)

Aufgrund fehlender Mitfahrer und ungewissem Wetter lasse ich es dann auch mal lieber sein heute.


----------



## Maddin92 (4. August 2010)

Gibt es jemanden, der morgen mitfährt?


----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2010)

Danke für deinen Einsatz Martin!
Wenn wir unsere Sachen rechtzeitig gepackt bekommen für den Familienurlaub, wäre es sogar denkbar, dass ich ... 
Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Wassertrinker (5. August 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Meinst du sie freut sich über den Rentnersteig/Martinspfad?
> Nicht, dass ich da schon wieder hinwollte, aber man kann ja mal fragen.



Hallo Jungs (und Mädels),

auch wenn ich noch nie mitgefahren bin lese ich hier doch ab und zu mal rein.
Heute wollte ich mal keine altbekannten Wege fahren und habe den Martinspfad gesucht. Nachdem ich dann irgendwann vor einem verschlossenen Tor stand (Steinbruch) ist mir die Lust vergangen und ich bin den Rheinburgenweg runter nach trechtingshausen.
Hat sich also nicht wirklich gelohnt heute und war ehr langweilig. 

Gibt es den Martinspfad überhaupt noch, oder ist der dem Steinbruch zum Opfer gefallen. 
Ein ziemlich marodes Schild mit "Martinspfad" stand nämlich 100m vor dem Tor.


----------



## Maddin92 (6. August 2010)

@Wassertrinker: Wärst du mal gestern nach Müsa gekommen und mit mir mitgefahren. Ich hätte dir zeigen können, wo der Martinspfad ist. 
Auf deine Frage, ob es ihn noch gibt. Ja, es gibt ihn noch und er wurde erst letztes oder vorletztes Jahr wieder hergerichtet. Beginn ist am Siebenburgenblick. Man muss aber dazusagen, dass er von Wanderern wieder hergerichtet wurde und du, wenn du ihn fährts, ihn nicht durch stehende Hinterräder zerstören solltest, sonst regen die Leute sich noch auf.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Wassertrinker (6. August 2010)

Ja, ich sollte echt mal mit dir/euch fahren. Bin allerdings konditionell nicht so fit, auch wenn ich altersgemäß eigentlich sein sollte 

Gestern war's allerdings gut, dass ich alleine unterwegs war, denn ich musste mal den Lernstress aus dem Kopf bekommen. 

Nein, keine Angst, ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die Trails kaput machen. 
Und hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern!


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. August 2010)

Im wesentlichen wurde der Rentnersteig erstellt der den Siebenburgenblick auf etwa der halben LÃ¤nge des Martinspfad mit selbigem verbindet. Der Rentnersteig dÃ¼rfte aber fÃ¼r die wenigsten fahrbar sein. Deswegen ist es nicht so prall. Der Martinspfad selbst war auch so die letzten Jahre verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig gut in Schuss  nur eben durch den Steinbruch irgendwann vor lÃ¤ngerem unterbrochen worden so das man nicht mehr von oben bequem dran konnte. Ausserdem ist es irgendwie blÃ¶d wenn man da unter die RÃ¤der kommt : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pMQxfpBpZ4"]YouTube- âªHartsteinwerke Sooneck Trechtingshausen / Steinbruchâ¬â[/nomedia] oder an einer der Abbruchkanten den Abgang macht oder in der ersten Reihe ist wenn gerade gesprengt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (6. August 2010)

Also, wenn ich es richtig verstehe: Der Martinspfad führt vom Siebenburgenblick HOCH  Richtung Gerhardshöfe. Allerdings durchkreuzt er den Steinbruch, ist also eine Sackgasse. Und somit gibt es auch keinen "richtigen" Einstieg oben, denn im Steinbruch mich in Lebensgefahr bringen will ich nicht umbedingt. 
Und um ehrlich zu sein: Am liebsten befahre ich tolle Wege von oben aus, denn runter machen sie noch mehr Spaß 

Rentnersteig: Auf ihn kommt man nur über den Martinspfad? Du sagst, er wäre nur für die wenigsten fahrbar. Also fahrtechnisch schwieriger als die X-Bachklamm?


----------



## Maddin92 (6. August 2010)

Also so wie ich mich auskenne geht der Rentnersteig von Siebenburgenblick nach unten und trifft nach ca. 500m oder ein wenig mehr (auf jeden Fall ziemlich schwer zu fahren und terchnich anspruchsvoll) auf den Martinspfad. Ich fahre dann immer weiter runter auf einem zeimlich flowigen Stückchen, was meiner Meinung nach dann der Martinpfad ist und irgendwann wieder auf den breiten Weg kommt, der runter Richtung Niederheimbach führt. 
Was die Schwierigkeit anbelangt könnte Simon aka "Der Bieber" vielleicht was sagen, denn der ist, als wir mal da waren am meisten gefahren. Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr schierig und schwerer als die Klamm von Schindeldorf nach Stromberg. Zur X-Bachlamm kann ich nicht viel sagen. Bin sie erst einmal gefahren und das ist schon lange her.
Am besten du kommst einfach, wenns bei dir klappt, nächsten Donnerstag und wir fahren ihn einfach mal.


----------



## Wassertrinker (6. August 2010)

Ja, könnte klappen!


----------



## endorphine (6. August 2010)

Hi, 
ich glaube ich müsste mich, so ich dürfte, auch mal an euch dranhängen.

Ich bin heute mal die auf eurer Webseite beschriebene Geniessertour gefahren.

Ok, ich habe "etwas" länger gebraucht und mich auch mal verfranzt, aber die Schotterabfahrt am Ende ist ja so etwas von nicht mein Ding.. da gibt es doch bestimmt schöneres..


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. August 2010)

@Wassertrinker

Habe dir mal einen Link geschickt. Der sollte alle Klarheiten beseitigen.


----------



## Wassertrinker (8. August 2010)

Danke Kaltumformer!

Nun ist alles klaro!
Vielleicht kann man die Woche ja mal fahren.


----------



## Maddin92 (12. August 2010)

So es ist schon wieder Donnerstag! Findet sich heute endllich mal jemand zum biken?


----------



## Guenni3103 (12. August 2010)

Servus maddin, Markus und ich fahren mit dir. Bis später. Gruß. Günter


----------



## Wassertrinker (12. August 2010)

Leider kann ich heute nicht  Muss arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kent Keener (19. August 2010)

Ich bin heute mal wieder am Start. Bis später!


----------



## Fubbes (19. August 2010)

Ich ebenfalls *freu*. Hab fast drei Wochen auf keinem Bike mehr gesessen.


----------



## Maddin92 (19. August 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## sorstar (20. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe ihr kennt mich noch?!?

Würde gerne mal wieder mit euch fahren, aber die Arbeit lässt das momentan nicht wirklich zu.

Aber mal was anderes.
Fährt von euch jemand in der nächsten Woche in Aulhausen den Marathon mit?
Ich wollte wohl hin. Dann könnte man zusammen hinfahren!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Maddin92 (20. August 2010)

Hallo sorstar! 
Ich fahre in Aulhausen mit, weiß aber nicht, wie genau ich hinkomme. Wenn du es schaffen könntest wäre es am besten, wenn du nächste Woche mitfahren würdest. Dann könnte am es am besten besprechen.


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. August 2010)

Fahre auch Aulhausen mit. Ggf. könnte man sich also abstimmen wg. Anfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (25. August 2010)

So, ich bin ja morgen nicht dabei.
Dennoch schöne Grüße aus Raleigh/NC/USA. Radfahrer habe ich noch keine gesehen.

Daniel


----------



## Kent Keener (26. August 2010)

Ich bin heute auch nicht dabei...bis nächste Woche denke ich aber.

Viel Spaß!
ciao


----------



## Maddin92 (26. August 2010)

Gibt es noch jemanden, der heute mitfahren würde? Ich brauche vorm Aulhausen Marathon noch ein wenig Training.


----------



## sorstar (26. August 2010)

wenn Petrus die Schleusen geschlossen lässt, bin ich dabei!
Wenns regnet werde ich wohl passen.


----------



## Maddin92 (2. September 2010)

Heute bin ich leider nicht dabei. Hab mir Am Sonntag in Aulhausen ne Erkältung abgeholt. Das Rennen lief aber trotzdem super. 5. Gesamt und 2. Altersklasse.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2010)

Hab auch 'ne Erkältung. Amis und Klimaanlagen ...
Ich würde trotzdem fahren, falls sich jemand meldet.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2010)

Ok, sieht nach einem gemütlichen Abend aus. Danke Jungs


----------



## Maddin92 (9. September 2010)

Also bei entsprechendem Wetter bin ich heute Abend dabei.

@Fubbes: Hast du schon ne Ahnung wie lange wir noch fahren können oder wäre das diese Woche schon das letzte mal für dieses Jahr?


----------



## Fubbes (9. September 2010)

Hi Martin,

nächste Woche geht sicher noch was. Ich habe auch noch kein Bier gekauft, für den finalen Umtrunk.

Letztes Jahr war übrigens am 22.9. Schluss.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (9. September 2010)

Man muss aber bedenken, dass wir dieses Jahr 15 Minuten später starten. Nächste Woche bin ich warscheinlich auch nicht da... Aber das soll nicht heißen, dass wir heute schon die letzte Runde machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (15. September 2010)

Da de Maddin mosche nitt do is, poste ich mal etwas früher.
Ist jemand daran interessiert morgen zu radeln? Vorletzte Chance!
Am 23.9. ist nämlich Schluss.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (16. September 2010)




----------



## Maddin92 (22. September 2010)

Auf Jungs, wir müssen morgen nochmal ne große Gruppe sein! Unser Guide gibt einen aus und es ist das letzte mal in diesem Jahr!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fubbes (22. September 2010)

Die Wetteraussichten für morgen Abend sind trübe. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Guenni3103 (23. September 2010)

Markus und ich fahren mit. Bis später.


----------



## Fubbes (23. September 2010)

Kewl.


----------



## Fubbes (29. September 2010)

Weiter geht es mit den Sonntagsrunden.


----------



## YelloBelly (4. März 2011)

Hallo Werner,

ich bin dabei morgen., muss ja mal eine andere Gegend kennelernen.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend noch, Vik


----------



## YelloBelly (4. März 2011)

Ups, falsche Baustelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (26. März 2011)

Sodele. Wird Zeit, den Thread wieder zum Leben zu erwecken.
Ab Donnerstag (31.3.) will ich gerne mit den Abendrunden starten.

Bevor wir eine generelle Startzeit festlegen, die Frage in die Runde, wer denn überhaupt gedenkt, ab und zu dabei zu sein. Bitte mit Zeitvorschlägen. Ich sehe allerdings nur 18.00 oder 18.15 als realistisch an. Früher kann ich nicht, später will ich nicht, sonst rentiert es sich nicht.

Da es derzeit noch sehr früh dunkel wird, ist für den ersten Termin sicherlich 18.00 die bessere Wahl.

Hoffentlich sieht die Beteiligung besser aus, als bei den Sonntagstouren im Winter.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (29. März 2011)

Da sich bis jetzt keiner gemeldet hat und ich im Biketreffposting 18:15 angegeben habe, ist das nun die Startzeit.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Guenni3103 (30. März 2011)

Hallo Daniel,
mir passt 18.15 Uhr gut, allerdings muss ich Dir für diese Woche schon absagen. Aber ich hoffe, am 07.04. dabei zu sein.
Alles Gute
Günter


----------



## Maddin92 (30. März 2011)

Hallo Daniel,
Bei mir passt es morgen leider doch nicht. Nächste Woche dürfte es dann aber klappen. Startzeit ist mir eigentlich egal.

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2011)

Sieht nach einem gelungenem Biketreffstart aus


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2011)

Zu einem gelungenen Auftakt kann ich auch nicht beitragen  
Ich hatte ja schon angedeutet, dass ich noch pausieren werde/muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (31. März 2011)

In Anbetracht der mangelnden Beteiligung und des miesen Wetters, sage ich den Biketreff für heute ab.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (6. April 2011)

Nächster Versuch für morgen. 
Zwei Teilnehmer habe ich ja scho, Günni und Maddin 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (6. April 2011)

Genau, aber es werden hoffentlich noch mehr!

Startzeit ist jetzt 18:15 oder?


----------



## Fubbes (6. April 2011)

Noch mehr? Überforder mich nicht, ich bin in letzter Zeit ja meistens alleine unterwegs gewesen.

Start ist 18:15, ja.


----------



## Guenni3103 (7. April 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Noch mehr? Überforder mich nicht, ich bin in letzter Zeit ja meistens alleine unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> Start ist 18:15, ja.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Fubbes (13. April 2011)

Morgen, Feierabendrunde 2011/02.


----------



## Guenni3103 (13. April 2011)

Ich bin dabei. 18.15 Uhr
Gruß

Günter


----------



## Maddin92 (14. April 2011)

Bei mir gehts mal wieder nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (14. April 2011)

@Maddin: dieses Jahr wird aber nix aus dir


----------



## carsi9 (19. April 2011)

Hallo mein Name ist Carsten und würde gerne mal an euren Runden teilnehmen. Komme aus Ingelheim. Wie müssten denn meine Fahrkenntnisse sein da ich noch ein ziehmlicher neuling bin und erst im 2 Jahr bin???
Grüße aus Ingelheim.

(P.S. ist der biker aus Ingelheim (Herstel) grünes ghost bike auch hier vertreten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (19. April 2011)

Spezielle Fahrkenntnisse sind in unserer Gegend kaum von Nöten. Ab und zu fahren wir über den Münsterer Kopf, das ist in meinen Augen der schwierigste Trail, da kann schieben oder üben 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## carsi9 (20. April 2011)

Wo soll ich dann sontag wo sein?""?"


----------



## Fubbes (20. April 2011)

Es ist zwar richtig, dass wir auch sonntags fahren, aber dazu gibt es einen extra Thread Sonntagsrunden ab Münster-Sarmsheim. Dort ist am Anfang auch eine kleine Karte mit dem Treffpunkt.

Hier werden die Donnerstagstreffs besprochen. Treffpunkt ist derselbe.

Diese Woche werde ich nicht fahren können, da ich wahrscheinlich erst nach 18:30 von der Arbeit komme.


----------



## Maddin92 (20. April 2011)

Och man! Da hab ich mal wieder Zeit und dann fährt der Fubbes nicht mit.
Ist sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## schnauzer2005 (21. April 2011)

ich wollte heute Abend eigentlich mitfahren, schaffe es aber auch nicht zeitlich früh genug aus der Firma zu kommen da letzter Arbeitstag vor Osterurlab. Ab Mai will ich dann Regemäßig dabei sein.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Guenni3103 (21. April 2011)

Tja Maddin, musst wohl alleine los.... Ich schaffe es auch nicht.
Viel Spaß und überfahr keine Osterhasen..)
Gruß

Günter


----------



## Fubbes (28. April 2011)

Heute nimmt alles seinen gewohnten Gang, d.h. Radeln wenn Wetter.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Inf1n1ty (28. April 2011)

Um wieviel Uhr fahrt ihr?


----------



## Maddin92 (28. April 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (28. April 2011)

Inf1n1ty schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr fahrt ihr?


18:15 bis dunkel


----------



## Guenni3103 (28. April 2011)

Hallo Daniel,
Markus und ich sind noch in der Schweiz! Wir haben unsere Höhenmeter schon hinter, allerdings zu Fuss... Sind mit Familie und Hunden unterwegs.

Euch viel Spaß und evtl. bis Sonntag

Günter


----------



## Inf1n1ty (28. April 2011)

Ich muss für heute passen. Haut zeitlich nicht hin


----------



## endorphine (1. Mai 2011)

Ich bin so frei und kündige an, nächsten Donnerstag gerne (falls eine Ausfahrt stattfindet und ich mitgenommen werde) mal mitfahren zu wollen.

Jedoch machen mich die angekündigte 30-40km in 2-2,5h etwas unsicher ob meine Kondition für ein adäquates mitfahren reichen wird, Level 2+ bzw. die angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten bei bestimmten Steigungen sagen mir leider nichts. Ich will niemanden ausbremsen und als Spaßbremse agieren, Geniessertour in unter 2,5h würde ich schon als arge Herausforderung am Abend betrachten....

Achja, ich würde mit einem in Teilen 12 Jahre altem Hardtail mit 63mm Gabel auftauchen


----------



## Fubbes (1. Mai 2011)

Diese Woche werde ich am Start sein, wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes passiert.
Komm einfach mit und schau es dir an. Wenn es nicht gefällt, sehen wir dich nicht wieder, wenn es gefällt, dagegen schon, hoffe ich. 
Es sind eher 30 km, können aber schon 700 mal hm werden, bei 2,5h. Die Levels sind auf der Homepage vom Club Beinhart beschrieben. 

Grüße, 
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (3. Mai 2011)

Da habe ich nicht in den Kalender geschaut. 
Bei mir wird es doch nix. Und nächste Woche auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnauzer2005 (4. Mai 2011)

Das ist schade. Ich wollte trotzdem morgen Abend eine Runde drehen. Fährt jemand noch mit? Ansonsten starte ich direkt von der Firma aus.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Maddin92 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr mit!


----------



## endorphine (4. Mai 2011)

Ich bin trotz meines Wunsches, diese Woche nicht dabei...


----------



## schnauzer2005 (5. Mai 2011)

sorry, ich sitze in der firma fest und schaffe es doch nicht zum treffpunkt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Maddin92 (12. Mai 2011)

So, wie schauts denn heute aus? Wer fährt mit?


----------



## Fubbes (12. Mai 2011)

Ich nicht, hatte ich bereits letzte Woche geschrieben.
Ab Sonntag geht es aber regulär weiter.


----------



## Maddin92 (19. Mai 2011)

So, wie schauts denn heute aus? Ich hoffe es kommen mehr mit, als in der letzten Woche.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Mai 2011)

Prinzipiell bin ich dabei. 
Zu Hause herrscht allerdings Magen-Darm-Infekt. Möglich, dass ich da aushelfen muss. Ich poste später noch mal.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (19. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (26. Mai 2011)

Frau ist krank, ich werde mich heute dann mal um die Kinder kümmern.
Und wie letzte Woche verkündet, falle ich auch nächste Woche aus.

Martin, kannst du übernehmen?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (26. Mai 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Martin, kannst du übernehmen?



Aber klar doch. Dann werde ich es heute nochmal mit dem Flowtrail versuchen, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Maddin92 (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Am Donnerstag ist Feiertag und da üwrde ich vorschlagen mal eine längere Runde zu fahren, da man ja schon morgens losfahren kann. Ich hab gedacht wir könneten den Flowtrail in Stromberg mal mitnehmen und noch den Kandrich, wo wir Abends ja nicht so oft hinkommen. 
Mein Vorschlag wäre es sich so gegen um 10 Uhr am Naheparkplatz in Bingen zu treffen. Wer wäre dabei?

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2011)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder...allerdings nicht mit einer Zusage 

Nach Gardasee ist jetzt die Pfalz dran, d.h. ich bin schon wieder woanders unterwegs. Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Juni 2011)

Ich bin wieder im Lande und für morgen einsatzbereit.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Guenni3103 (8. Juni 2011)

Servus, bin morgen beim Stadtlauf in KH, kann leider nicht mitkommen. Wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Juni 2011)

Hänge noch im Büro fest un schaffe es nicht. Erster Tag nach dem Urlaub saugt 
Da sich eh niemand gemeldet hat, sollte das unproblematisch sein.

Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (15. Juni 2011)

So, wie schaut es denn morgen aus? Bei trockenem Wetter bin ich dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch vor, endlich mal wieder zu fahren. Seit drei Wochen kein Bike mehr in der Hand gehabt ...

Daniel


----------



## Der Biber (16. Juni 2011)

HI 
ich bin heute auch mal wieder dabei, wenns halt net schüttet und donnert.
ich freu mich schon bis gleich 
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2011)

Zumindest Donner hatte ich gerade ...
*Spannung*


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2011)

Nun auch Regen. Also Jungs, das sieht nicht wirklich nach Radeln aus.

Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir hat es mittlerweile wieder aufgehört. Wenn es so bleibt würde ich trotzdem fahren.


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2011)

In Mz sieht das im Moment nach Landregen aus. Ohne mich, sorry.


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2011)

Ok, das war eine Fehlentscheidung. War ja bestes Bike-Wetter.


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Juni 2011)

Ja, das beste Bike-Wetter hatte ich auch, leider aber alleine. Simon wo warst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (23. Juni 2011)

Heute findet keine Feierabendrunde statt.


----------



## Fubbes (29. Juni 2011)

Am 30.06. bin ich nicht anwesend, da ein Kurz-Wander-Wochenende ansteht.


----------



## Maddin92 (29. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr morgen! Ist sonst noch jemand dabei?

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## Guenni3103 (30. Juni 2011)

Servus maddin, ich kann leider nicht! viel spaß


----------



## Bergziege70 (30. Juni 2011)

Hi Maddin,
wo soll die Tour hingehen???
Sollte ich es zeitlich schaffen würd ich mal mitkommen,weiss allerdings nicht wie ich aus Firma komme.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Maddin92 (30. Juni 2011)

Bei der Tourenplanung bin ich vollkommen offen und die Entscheidung fällt meist erst beim Start. Im Binger Wald bin ich am meisten unterwegs aber auch die Stromberger Ecke (Flowtrail) ist mir nicht unbekannt. 

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juli 2011)

Morgen bin ich wieder am Start 

Daniel


----------



## scottsky (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr/du bereit seid einen nicht sehr konditionsstarken Hardtail-Fahrer mitzunehmen, würde ich mich heute um 18:00 in MüSa einfinden....


----------



## Fubbes (7. Juli 2011)

Kondition is relativ. Ich rate jedem, einfach mal mit zu fahren. Ich freue mich über jeden neuen Mitfahrer.
Start ist aber 18:15.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (7. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege70 (7. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,
wieviel KM und Höhenmeter stehen ungefähr bei der Tour an??
Grüße


----------



## Fubbes (7. Juli 2011)

Die Strecke wird kurzfristig entschieden, aber der Durchschnitt liegt etwa bei 2,5h, 30km, 650hm.


----------



## Guenni3103 (7. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mal wieder nicht:-((
Viel Spaß.
Günter


----------



## Fubbes (7. Juli 2011)

@Guenni: Da merkt man mal wieder, wer Familie hat und wer nicht ...


Deshalb muss ich nun auch absagen. Kind hat was verschluckt und ist nun im Krankenhaus.
Ich bin auch auf dem Weg ...


----------



## Bergziege70 (7. Juli 2011)

Macht nun trotzdem jemand ne Tour??


----------



## Maddin92 (7. Juli 2011)

Ja klar, ich fahre trotzdem. 18:15 am Treffpunkt.


----------



## scottsky (7. Juli 2011)

hier tröpfelt es gerade =>ich bin raus


----------



## Bergziege70 (7. Juli 2011)

maddin wie schaut´s,bleibt es dabei??
würd dann bald losfahrn

Gru? Klaus


----------



## Maddin92 (7. Juli 2011)

Jo bin noch dabei, fahr auch gleich los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (13. Juli 2011)

Ich trau mich schon gar nicht mehr zu posten.
Aber ich versuchs mal für morgen ...

Grüße, 
   Daniel

PS: Sohnemann kann sich nach 2x Notaufnahme innerhalb von 7 Tagen auch nix mehr erlauben, dann setzt's was ... natürlich erst, wenn die jetzigen Blessuren verheilt sind. Bin ja kein Unmensch


----------



## Fubbes (14. Juli 2011)

Gar keiner? Schade. Ich kann's verstehen, bei den Unregelmäßigkeiten in letzter Zeit.
Ich bin noch am Start. Aber nur, wenn hier jemand postet, dass er mit kommt.


----------



## schnauzer2005 (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,  wie sieht es denn heute aus?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Maddin92 (21. Juli 2011)

Also bie mir wird es diese Woche und auch eine Zeit lang nix. Ohne Gabel im Fahrrad kann man ja nicht fahren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (21. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dabei. Wenn es nicht regnet. Bitte gegen 17:45 noch mal ins Forum schauen.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## schnauzer2005 (21. Juli 2011)

ich glaubs nicht, ich sitze hier mal wieder in der Firma und komme nicht weg.  Wenn wird bei mir 18.30. vorher schaffe ich es nicht. zur vzeit regnet es in Bingen kempten.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (21. Juli 2011)

Markus, willst du fahren?


----------



## schnauzer2005 (21. Juli 2011)

eigentlich nicht wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Fubbes (21. Juli 2011)

Ehrlichkeit ist eine Tugend. Es könnte ja auch wieder regnen ...
Passt schon. Ich radele nächste Woche noch genug 
Da müsst ihr hier dann ohne mich auskommen.

Daniel


----------



## Antilles (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo und Hilfe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mir wurde heute mein Canyon Nerve ES 5.0 gestohlen!

Ist sehr leicht zu erkennen, ein nagelneuer Orangeeloxierter Easton  havoc lenker und dazu passende orangene Pedale zieren das gute stück.  falls es jemand sieht wär es nett wenn ihr euch bei mir meldet oder dem  netten kollegen wenigstens alle knochen brecht!

bin immer erreichbar unter 01778484943.






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/943038

Gruß Antilles


----------



## Maddin92 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Antilles, 

das ist ziemlich ärgerlich und ich kann nicht verstehen warum die Leute sowas machen.

Ich werd Ausschau halten, ob ich es sehe.

Ein Tipp von mir: Mach im Regionalforum ein neues Thema auf, denn dann lesen es noch mehr Leute, als hier im Fereiabendrunden-Thread. Und melde die Rahmennummer bei der Polizei falls du es noch nicht gemacht hast.

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## Fubbes (3. August 2011)

Ich bin wieder im Lande und wäre morgen am Start ...
Jemand Interesse?

Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (4. August 2011)

Bin immer noch gabellos.


----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2011)

Wie lange denn noch? Ich habe noch eine schwarze Starrgabel im Keller, die kann ich dir leihen. Allerdings ohne Disc-Aufnahme. 

Wenn bis 16 Uhr keiner mehr zusagt, sage ich ab den Biketreff jetzt schon mal ab.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (11. August 2011)

Neue Woche, neues Glück. Bin für alles offen 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (11. August 2011)

Dann bist du ja auch für Absagen offen. Die Gabel ist immer noch nicht da.
Aber Service wird bei der Firma aus dem Schwabenlad nicht sonderlich groß geschrieben. Am Anfang hieß es 15 Werkstage, die sind seit gestern rum. Auf Zwei E-mails vom Montag und gestern hab ich keine Antwort. Ich hab ja noch nichtmal irgendeine Information erhalten solange die Gabel da ist. Nur durch die DHL Sendungsverfolgung weiß ich, dass sie dort ist.
Und die Service Hotline ist viel zu teuer.

Also wann ich weider dabei bin, ist noch ungewiss.

Bis hoffentlich bald

Maddin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (11. August 2011)

Ok, Maddin, ich wünsch dir viel Glück.

Ich frage aber trotzdem mal in die ganze Runde, auch an alle Ehemaligen, warum keiner mehr kommt. Bitte macht Vorschläge, was wir ändern können/müssen, damit mal wieder mehr Beteiligung aufkommt.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Jutika (13. August 2011)

Hallo Bingner,
war letzte Woche bei einer Gruppe in Hofheim mit dabei, was auch richtig klasse war.
Ab 01.09. habe ich eine Wohnung in Bingen und suche Leute mit denen ich fahren kann. Kann man sich bei euch einfach so anschließen?

Viele Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Maddin92 (13. August 2011)

Ja, klar! Jeder ist willkommen.
Einfach hier im Forum posten, wenn du dabei bist. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2011)

Hallo Fabian,

"euch", das sind in der Regel Maddin und ich. Klar kann man sich anschließen. Man muss sogar, sonst gibt es den Treff bald nicht mehr 

Ich fahre auch Sonntags, dazu gibt es einen eigenen Thread.

Viele Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## carsi9 (15. August 2011)

wie fit sollte man denn sein Fahr erst seit 2 Jahren aber rund jedes jahr so rund 2000 km...hab die woche öffters mal Zeit ab 16.00. Komme aus Ingelheim.


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2011)

Fitness ist sehr subjektiv. Komm einfach mal mit, wir machen langsamer (oder schneller), damit keiner auf der Strecke liegen bleibt. Dabei erkennst du dann, ob es passt oder nicht 

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## carsi9 (15. August 2011)

Wie siehts dann mit morgen aus?.


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2011)

Der Biketreff ist donnerstags um 18:15.


----------



## Fubbes (17. August 2011)

... und da morgen Donnerstag ist, guck ich mal lieb in die Runde. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guenni3103 (18. August 2011)

Hallo Daniel, 
hallo Maddin,

es tut mir leid, aber zur Zeit schaffe ich es einfach nicht. Hab beruflich und privat einiges um die Ohren und komme kaum zum radeln. Das fehlt mir auch, aber ich kann es momentan nicht ändern. Wenn es mal wieder passt bin ich sofort dabei. Im September bin ich aber noch 3 wochen im Urlaub....

Macht weiter, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten.

Viel Spaß

Günter


----------



## Maddin92 (18. August 2011)

Eingentlich wollte ich heute zusagen, mein Gabel ist seit gestern wieder da, aber das geht leider nicht. Der Grund:
Als ich gestern die Gabel einbauen wollte, sehe ich einen Riss im Steuerrohr. Ich bei Ausbauen so blind gewesen, das nicht zu sehen.
Der Rahmen wird wahrscheinlich getauscht, denn das kam nicht durch nen Sturz und außerdem ist das ein bekanntes Problem bei den 07/08er Grand Canyon. Mein Bruder hat ja auch schon nen neuen Rahmen.

Bis sonstwann

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (18. August 2011)

Du hast z.Z. aber wirklich Pech. Und das bei dem tollen Wetter heute.
Wie wäre es mit einem Zweitrad? 

Den Biketreff sage ich dann mal ab. Ich werde mir eine Alternative Betätigung suchen.


----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2011)

So, jetzt hat es auch mich erwischt. Ein Bremshebel scheint defekt zu sein. Den kann man trotz frühem Druckpunkt immer weiter ziehen bis zum Lenker.

Ist aber erst mal nicht weiter schlimm, denn am Donnerstag kann ich sowieso nicht. Danach muss dann wohl  das Hardtail im Gelände leiden.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (31. August 2011)

Hab meine Hardtail-Gabel frisch gewartet. Satte 80mm warten darauf am Donnerstag die Wege unsicher zu machen.
Wer kommt mit? Es beginnt ja so langsam der Zieleinlauf für die Abendbiketreffs ...

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (31. August 2011)

80mm Hardtail mit HS33 hab ich auch! Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (31. August 2011)

Kuhl, Partnerlook


----------



## Keepiru (1. September 2011)

darf ich heute abend mit?


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2011)

Latürnich. Extra aus Nieder-Olm kommend?


----------



## Keepiru (1. September 2011)

haja.... kofferaum auf, bike rein.
zusammen machts einfach mehr spass als alleine meine tägliche runde zu kurbeln.


----------



## Bigwavemaster (1. September 2011)

Hi,

wenn das Wetter weiter so schön bleibt, komme ich auch mit. Bleibt bei 18 Uhr, Schule in Münstersarmsheim, richtig? Christopher


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2011)

18:15. 
Etwas oberhalb der Schule, Kreuzung Bürgermeister-Schöck-Straße. Da ist ein kleiner Parkplatz und die Pension Hamm.


----------



## Keepiru (1. September 2011)

********..... 
mich hat gerade die arbeit von hinten angesprungen, ich habe einen notfall bei einem meiner kunden. 
Sprich: das wird heute bei mir vermutlich nix.


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2011)

Respekt an die beiden neuen Mitfahrer. Das war beinhart.
Exakt 800hm hatte ich nach den 2h. Das ist durchaus Rekordverdächtig für die Abendrunde. Ich glaube, mit Fully fahr ich langsamer


----------



## endorphine (1. September 2011)

Dann sagt mal einer der beiden Neuen danke für das Mitnehmen.
Mal sehen ob ich es dieses Jahr nochmal einrichten kann. 
Die Lichtverhältnisse werden wohl das baldige Ende des Treffs bedeuten,oder?


----------



## Bigwavemaster (6. September 2011)

Hi Hi, war wirklich gut die Runde...und wahrscheinlich auch nicht so beinhart für Euch trainierten. Donnerstag werde ich wohl eher indoor sports betreiben - bei dem Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (6. September 2011)

Du kannst doch heute noch gar nicht wissen, was Donnerstag für ein Wetter ist ...
Ich sag mal: dabei.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (7. September 2011)

Bei mir klappt es auch am Donnerstag, es sei denn es regnet.


----------



## endorphine (7. September 2011)

Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ihr mich nicht abgeschreckt habe, ich trotzdem morgen nicht mitfahren werde...

Vielleicht nächste Woche!


BTW: Am Tag nach unserer Ausfahrt war dann mein Hinterrad wirklich komplett platt! Da hatte ich wohl wirklich Glück nur mit "Nachpumpen" durchgekommen zu sein!


----------



## Fubbes (8. September 2011)

Wetter ist zwar noch brauchbar, aber ich streiche den Bike-Abend trotzdem. Bin in Sachen Familie unterwegs. 
Entschuldige Maddin.


----------



## Jutika (12. September 2011)

So, Umzug vollzogen und nun Sesshaft in Dietersheim. Werde nun, wenn es dieZeit zulässt, öfters hier rein schauen und gucken, wann ihr die nächste Rundedreht.
Bis hoffentlich die Tage


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2011)

Diesen Donnerstag komme ich erst nach 18 Uhr nach Hause. Außerdem ist es um 20 Uhr bereits so dunkel, dass man im Wald nix mehr sieht.
Deshalb mache ich traditionsgemäß folgenden Vorschlag:
Start um 18:30, dann eine kleine Runde (1h) und anschließend Bierchen bei mir. Dabei sind auch neue Gesichter (@Jutika) gerne willkommen! Denkt aber an Licht für die Heimfahrt.
Maddin: als treuer Mitfahrer bist du schon mal gesetzt, d.h. wenn du nicht kannst, 
machen wir das lieber nächste Woche.

Also, wer ist dabei?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (14. September 2011)

Also bei passt es morgen. Heißt das dann schon Schluss für Donnerstagsrunden dieses Jahr?


----------



## Fubbes (14. September 2011)

Ja, das heißt es. Die Touren haben aber immer Mitte September geendet.


----------



## Fubbes (15. September 2011)

Martin, mein Kundentermin dauert evtl. bis 17:30. 
Wenn ich um 18:30 noch nicht am Treffpunkt bin, kannst du auch zu mir kommen und dort warten.
Ich will das schöne Wetter unbedingt zum Saisonausklang nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tekkinidan (20. September 2011)

Hallo Biker, 

bin aus Bingen und würde gerne 1-2 Schnupperfahrten mitmachen. Wie sieht es aus? Wann sind die nächsten Termine? 

Viele Grüsse 

Safet ..


----------



## Fubbes (20. September 2011)

Hallihallo.

Offiziell sind die Abendrunden für dieses Jahr beendet. Du kannst aber auch gerne Sonntags Morgens um 10 Uhr mit fahren. Derselbe Treffpunkt. Es gibt einen eigenen Thread dazu.

Inoffiziell will ich diesen Donnerstag aber auch noch mal ran. Wegen der frühen Dunkelheit aber bereits um 17:30. Kommste mit?


----------



## Jutika (20. September 2011)

War gerade das erstemal Bingen und umgebung mit dem Bike erkunden.
Würde Donnerstag wohl auch gerne mit, wenn es geht. 

Edit: Leider vermutlich doch keine Zeit wegen Möbeltransport. Wenn es sich veschieben sollte steht das natürlich wieder


----------



## tekkinidan (21. September 2011)

für Donnerstag wird es leider nicht klappen, am Sonntag würde ich gerne mit. Aber am MTB muss noch was gemacht werden. Ich hoffe, es wird rechtzeitig fertig. Werde auf jeden Fall posten. 

Gruss.


----------



## Maddin92 (22. September 2011)

Also wenn du heute um 17:30 nochmal eine Runde fährst bin ich dabei.


----------



## Jutika (22. September 2011)

Wie weit fahrt ihr denn heute? Mein Termien hat sich verschoben, sodass ich Zeit hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. September 2011)

Bis es dunkel wird, also so zw. 19:30 und 19:45 ist Schluß.


----------



## Jutika (22. September 2011)

Bin dann um 17:30 an der Schule in Sarmsheim, freu mich schon


----------



## tekkinidan (23. September 2011)

wer hat die Eckdaten gestern mitgeschrieben, HM, KM...


----------



## Fubbes (23. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich hatte meinen Tacho nicht auf 0 gestellt. 
Geschätzt: 30 km, 650 hm.


----------



## Jutika (23. September 2011)

Entfernung: 36,6km
Höhendifferenz: 846m
Ø Steigung: 4,8%, -3,9%
Zeit: 2:45

Kann euch, wenn ihr möchtet, auch den Track zuschicken.

Davon sind 50hm und 6km von Sarmsheim-Dietersheim


----------



## Fubbes (23. September 2011)

Das stammt aus dem GPS vermute ich. 
Die Werte stimmen auf keinen Fall. 17:30 bis 19:45 sind höchstens 2:15. Außerdem habe ich erst einmal bei der Abendrunde die 800 geknackt. Gestern sicherlich nicht.
Mü-Sa ca. 120m, Salzkopf ca. 630m. Dazwischen kurze Abfahrten, so 50 bis 100hm --> 600hm.

Selbst wenn du die Messung in Dietersheim gestartet hast, sind zumindest die HM falsch.


----------



## Jutika (23. September 2011)

Ja die Werte sind von und bis Dietersheim. Groß ist die Toleranz bei GPS Messung nicht, exakter als Luftdruck Höhenmesser. 
Und so wichtig sind die Messwerte auch nicht


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2011)

Hier nochmal der Link zu den Sonntagstouren, wer den Thread noch nicht entdeckt hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8756449&postcount=251


----------



## Fubbes (27. September 2011)

La Ola. Beitrag Nummer 1.000!
Gut die Hälfte geht auf mein Konto, vermute ich.

Da das Biker-unfreundliche Wetter die Woche noch anhält, will ich auch diesen Donnerstag noch eine Bonus-Runde zu drehen. Der Start ist abermals vorverlegt auf 17 Uhr am üblichen Treffpunkt.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## schnauzer2005 (28. September 2011)

Termin ist bei mir reserviert, bin dabei.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (28. September 2011)

Grazie.


----------



## tekkinidan (29. September 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Grazie.


 
kann leider nicht. MB bekommt Insp. Sonntag bin ich auch nicht da.


----------



## Maddin92 (29. September 2011)

Bei mir klappst leider auch nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Oktober 2011)

Noch mal der Hinweis: heute keine abendliche Tour mehr. Nicht, dass jemand "aus Versehen" zum Treffpunkt kommt.
(Es steht natürlich jedem frei, auch ohne mich zu fahren  )

Frohe Weihnachten, 
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (16. Februar 2012)

Ich aktiviere mal kurzfristig diesen Thread. 
Mein Laufpartner hat mir für heute Abend abgesagt. Jemand Lust auf einen spontanen Nightride? Es wäre mein erster. Aber ich habe nun eine Lampe und muss das ja irgendwann mal ausprobieren. 
Start wäre um 18:30 in Mü-Sa oberhalb der Schule.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Guenni3103 (16. Februar 2012)

Heute klappt es bei mir leider nicht. Aber ein anderes mal gerne. Viel Spaß. Günter


----------



## schnauzer2005 (16. Februar 2012)

Tut mir leid, ich kann auch nicht.


----------



## Bigwavemaster (17. Februar 2012)

Ich bin wieder dabei wenn es hell ist und die 10 Grad (plus) Marke geknackt ist


----------



## Fubbes (17. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß leider nicht, wer du bist, macht aber nichts. Anscheinend bist du ja schon mal mit gefahren. 

Die regulären Abendrunden starten erst im April wieder. Allerdings muss ich wohl nach einem anderen Tag Ausschau halten, da ich bis Juni donnerstags nicht kann.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (17. Februar 2012)

Jetzt hab ich's wieder. Du warst bei der vierer Hardtail-Truppe dabei


----------



## Fubbes (20. März 2012)

Tada! Ich eröffne mal den Thread für unsere Feierabendrunden offiziell, da ja am Wochenende die Uhr umgestellt wird. Da ich Lampentechnisch bestens ausgestattet bin, können wir auch direkt bis 20 Uhr fahren, selbst wenn es da noch dunkel ist.

Problem: donnerstags kann ich nicht mehr.
Vorschlag: dienstags oder mittwochs.
Aufgabe: kann bitte jeder, der (gelegentlichen) Mitfahrer seinen bevorzugten Abend nennen?

Danke und Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fipszwo (20. März 2012)

Lieber Mittwoch.
Würde aber auch der Rotte am Dienstag folgen.


----------



## Maddin92 (20. März 2012)

Ich kann nur Mittwochs.


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2012)

Auch wenn ich meist nur selten Gast bin, wäre mir der Mittwoch lieber.


----------



## Fubbes (20. März 2012)

Dann kann ich die Umfrage eigentlich schon beenden. Bis jetzt 100% Stimmen für Mittwoch, das ist ne klare Sache.

Also bis zum 28.3., aller Voraussicht nach.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (21. März 2012)

Wollt mal fragen was ihr so fahrt?
so vom konditionellen und technischem anspruch.
diese woche hab ich zwar weder radklamotten noch mein eigenes rad hier, könnte aber am wochenende entsprechendes equipment mitbringen:-D
hab derzeit nur mein Torque ES (160mm vo+hi)
vllt bis nächste woche mein nerve wieder zusammengebaut (140mm vo+hi)
Antilles


----------



## Fubbes (21. März 2012)

Die Touren sind Hardtail-tauglich und meistens recht flott. Kurze (auch steile) Trails sind ab und zu dabei. Da Geschwindigkeit meistens relativ ist, musst du einfach mal dazu kommen, dann sehen wir, ob's passt 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Antilles (21. März 2012)

uff hardtailtauglich^^ klingt irgenwie nach xc-runden:-D
aber zum trails kennenlernen muss ich mir das wohl oder übel mal antun


----------



## Fubbes (21. März 2012)

Der Binger Wald ist nicht gerade ein Trailparadies, aber es gibt ein paar nette Wege.
Doch es ist nicht so, dass wir die generell ansteuern. Ich will ja nicht jede Woche dasselbe fahren. XC-Runde ist, glaube ich, ganz zutreffend. 

Du kannst auch folgendes machen. Am 1. April (Sonntag) ist die Beinharte Frühjahrstour ab Bingen (Posting folgt noch), die ebenfalls ich verbocke. Da bekommst du einen guten Rundumschlag über die Möglichkeiten. Das Tempo dürfte in der großen Gruppe gemächlich genug für nen 160er Hobel sein. 

Daniel


----------



## Antilles (21. März 2012)

das klingt doch super... 1. april? ist da nicht auch stromberg eröffnung? dann ist da eh zu voll, dahr ich halt am 2. hin:-D


----------



## Fubbes (21. März 2012)

Ähm, der Trail in Stromberg gehört zu meiner Hausrunde dazu. Folglich wird es auch dort lang gehen bei der Frühjahrstour. Da musst du durch ...


----------



## Antilles (21. März 2012)

da freu ich mich doch schon drauf bin da noch nie durchgefahren:-D


----------



## Fubbes (27. März 2012)

Sodele. Dann gebe ich mal das Startsignal für morgen. Wer kommt denn mit?
Uhrzeit, immer noch 18:15. Licht ist zu empfehlen, da es gegen 20 Uhr noch ziemlich finster ist.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (27. März 2012)

Komme mit.


----------



## Fubbes (3. April 2012)

Wer kommt morgen mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (3. April 2012)

Ich!


----------



## Fubbes (3. April 2012)

Steckt dir nicht noch das Wochenende in den Knochen?


----------



## Maddin92 (3. April 2012)

Nein, ich bin topfit.


----------



## Fubbes (17. April 2012)

Anmeldefrist für morgen läuft


----------



## Maddin92 (18. April 2012)

Ok! Angemeldet.


----------



## Fubbes (18. April 2012)

Hast du nicht frei? Was machst du so früh am Rechner?


----------



## Maddin92 (18. April 2012)

Erzähl ich dir später.


----------



## Fubbes (18. April 2012)

Martin, bin gerade heim gekommen. Meiner Frau geht es nicht gut. Ich sage deshalb leider kurzfristig ab. Gib mir ein Zeichen, wenn du das noch liest, sonst komme ich zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## riker1 (21. April 2012)

Hallo, 
wann genau ist denn nun die Feierabendrunde? Mi oder Do? Würde mich auch mal anschliessen wollen. Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (21. April 2012)

In dieser Saison aus privaten Gründen mittwochs. 18:15.
Neue Mitfahrer sind sehr willkommen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (25. April 2012)

Bitte nicht vergessen: heute 18:15 Radeln


----------



## Maddin92 (25. April 2012)

Bim dabei. Heute plädiere ich aber für eine nicht all zu lange runde. Würde gerne zum cl-Halbfinale geduscht auf dem Sofa sitzen.

Bis später
-


----------



## Fubbes (1. Mai 2012)

Kurzes Hallo und bis morgen


----------



## Fipszwo (2. Mai 2012)

Weil mein Rad noch weiß ist!
Komme nur wenn es aufgehört hat zu regnen.


----------



## Fubbes (2. Mai 2012)

Fühle mich ziemlich elend im Moment. Stressabfall im Büro nach 4 freien Tagen zu Hause ...

Sieht im Moment eh nicht so aus, als ob ich fahren sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (2. Mai 2012)

Dieter, bist du noch dabei? Bei dem Wetter wäre es sträflich, nicht zu fahren. Ein lockere Runde zum Salzkopf und zurück?


----------



## Maddin92 (2. Mai 2012)

Verschob den Start auf kurz nach halb und ich bin dabei


----------



## Fubbes (2. Mai 2012)

Ok.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Mai 2012)

Wir haben heute noch einiges an Regen zu erwarten. Deshalb die Ankündigung für heute Abend unter Vorbehalt.


----------



## Maddin92 (9. Mai 2012)

Ich verzichte heute. War heute schon in nem Wolkenbruch unterwegs gewesen und mein Rad ist grad erst wieder sauber nachdem es am WE ne schlammschlacht hinter sich hatte.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Mai 2012)

Gut, dann verzichte ich auch. Die dunklen Wolken kann ich mir auch zu Hause anschauen und die letzten Symptome meiner Erkältung pflegen.


----------



## Fubbes (16. Mai 2012)

Top Wetter mittlerweile. Ab in die Winterklamotten und los. Bis schpäter!

Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Mai 2012)

Top Wetter? Hier stürmt es und fängt an zu regnen! Ich hab aber auch so heute leider keine Zeit.

Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Fubbes (16. Mai 2012)

Das war das Wetter in Mainz ... und ist es auch noch. Den Wind merke ich im Büro ja nicht 
Ich fahre jetzt ers mah heim.


----------



## Antilles (16. Mai 2012)

bin grad mim rad zuhause angekommen, jetzt fängts an zu regnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (16. Mai 2012)

Na gut, lassen wir das.


----------



## Fubbes (16. Mai 2012)

Bin letztendlich doch gefahren. Viel Sonne, aber arsch kalt für Mai.


----------



## Fubbes (23. Mai 2012)

Kalt war gestern, heute hat's Gewitter. Kommt jemand?

Was ist eigentlich mit den Münsterer Alpencrossern? Günnie z.B.? Lange nix gelesen ...

Ich will heute gerne in die Richtung Salzkopf/Kandrich.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (23. Mai 2012)

Bei dem schönen Wetter bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.

Ich frage mich auch was mit den ganzen Leuten ist, die in den letzten Jahren zum Teil auch regelmäßig dabei waren. In diesem Jahr war soweit ich mich erinnere niemand außer uns beiden mit dabei.

Bis später
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (23. Mai 2012)

Gemeinsam sind wir unaustehlich 

Hoffentlich halten sich die Gewitter noch etwas zurück.


----------



## endorphine (24. Mai 2012)

SOOO schlimm seid ihr nun auch wieder nicht

Ich hoffe nächste Woche mal wieder teilnehmen zu können!


----------



## Fubbes (30. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht es denn heute aus?


----------



## endorphine (30. Mai 2012)

Hi,

bin heute Abend mit am Start.
Ich war auch die letzte Tage nicht mehr laufen ;-), stattdessen habe ich ein paar Kilometer an Rhein und Main geschrubbt.
Mal schauen ob ich wieder so auf dem Zahnfleisch heim kriechen muss.

Mein letzter Stand:
18:15 Uhr
Parkplatz Grundschule

Etwas früher kann ich, falls gewünscht, hinbekommen.


----------



## Fubbes (30. Mai 2012)

Das ist so alles richtig. Wenn du früher kommst, musst du warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (30. Mai 2012)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## schnauzer2005 (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo, wollte mich mal melden und fragen ob du heute Abend fährst?
Gruß Markus


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juni 2012)

Ausgerechnet bei dem Wetter fragst du nach Readeln? Du willst mich ärgern 

Ich könnte heute fahren, wenn es trocken aussieht. Morgen früh ginge aber auch.
Was meinste?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## schnauzer2005 (6. Juni 2012)

hier scheint die Sonne 20°C. ich kann Morgen nicht. Ich fahre aber auch alleine wenns nicht bei dir nicht passt .


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juni 2012)

Unter http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/dldldrlp.htm sehe ich zumindest ein Regengebiet heranziehen. Mal abwarten.


----------



## schnauzer2005 (6. Juni 2012)

warten wirs ab. ich glaub das zieht vorbei. bin optimist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (6. Juni 2012)

Wäre schön gewesen mal wieder mit dir zu fahren, aber ich verschiebe das lieber auf morgen. Sieht ganz übel auf, was da heran zieht.

Jemand Lust morgen früh ab 10 Uhr zu fahren?


----------



## schnauzer2005 (6. Juni 2012)

ich sehe es eiin. macht keinen sinn. ich versuche es morgen mitzukommen. kann ich heute abend meinen film bei dir abholen?


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juni 2012)

Ooooh, den habe ich noch. Sorry, klar kannst du den abholen. Bin ab ca 18:30 zu Hause.


----------



## Fubbes (7. Juni 2012)

Ich bin um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Wer mit kommen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.

Daniel


----------



## schnauzer2005 (7. Juni 2012)

bin dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Juni 2012)

Heute keine Feierabendrunde. Da wird wohl keiner böse sein


----------



## Fubbes (20. Juni 2012)

Ich mache mal den zaghaften Versuch, für heute einen Biketreff einzuberufen.
Zeitlich habe ich diese Woche zwar Oberkante Unterlippe, aber wenn es trocken bleibt und jemand mit fährt muss ich Prioritäten setzen


----------



## Maddin92 (20. Juni 2012)

Also gut dann hat Radfahren für dich heute oberste Priorität! Bei mir auch.

Bis später


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juni 2012)

Diese Woche fällt der Biketreff bei mir aus, habe Beinhart-Vorstandssitzunug.

Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre trainingsbedingt auf jeden Fall, also wenn jemand mitfahren will komme ich auch zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphine (26. Juni 2012)

Ich melde hiermit Interesse an! 
Zusage kann ich aber erst morgen geben...

BTW: training brauche ich auch


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juli 2012)

Kommt deine Zusage irgendwann? 

Heute wäre wieder eine Möglichkeit! 
Ich bin wieder fit, nachdem die letzte Sonntagstour fast schon Renntempo hatte 

Jemand dabei?


----------



## endorphine (4. Juli 2012)

Ne, für diese Woche kommt leider  keine mehr und die für letzte Woche kam dann per PN...

Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## Maddin92 (4. Juli 2012)

Also von mir kommt wie (fast) immer eine.

Das Wetter wird in den nächsten Tagen nicht besser, da müssen sich doch mehr als 2 Leute finden!?

Bis später

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juli 2012)

Radfahren ist vielleicht out? Und wir haben es nicht mit bekommen ...


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Juli 2012)

Ich lese hier was von Renntempo, das macht mir eben Angst.  (Ich muss ja erst mal 16,5km am Rhein lang und auch wieder zurück )


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juli 2012)

Wenn du wirklich mit möchtest, können wir uns auch zwischen 18:35 und 18:40 in Trexico treffen und von dort hochstechen?


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Juli 2012)

Mir steckt zwar noch die Tour von gestern in den Beinen. Klingt aber nach einem Plan. > ( Am Bahnübergang ). Ich werde aber nicht den Raceking drauf haben.


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Juli 2012)

Geht doch nix über so eine gemütliche Feuerabendtour mit euch 2 Schleifern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. Juli 2012)

Erzähl doch nix, du hast das Tempo gemacht. Zumindest warst du immer im Blick, weshalb nicht der Eindruck entstanden ist, dass es zu schnell war.

Wenn doch, das nächste Mal bitte mehr meckern.

Gute Nacht,
   Daniel


----------



## Kaltumformer (5. Juli 2012)

Zum meckern hat mir halt die Luft gefehlt.  Quatsch, Tempo war forciert aber absolut o.k. - so wie es immer war


----------



## endorphine (11. Juli 2012)

Hi

findet heute Abend wieder eine Ausfahrt statt? 
Ich melde hiermit bei halbwegs gutem Wetter Interresse an...


Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (11. Juli 2012)

Aber latürnich findet die statt. Habe nur noch nicht gepostet, weil die Wetteraussichten eigentlich schlecht sind. Wir stimmen uns bis 17 Uhr noch mal ab.

Maddin kommt heute nicht mit.


----------



## endorphine (11. Juli 2012)

nach Betrachtung des Radarbildes bin ich nicht wirklich optimistisch....in Bingen dürfte es schon fast regnen...

Was meinst du? Absage?


----------



## Fubbes (11. Juli 2012)

Ich kann das auch noch um 18 Uhr entscheiden, wenn ich zu Hause bin. Wenn das Regenband dann drüber weg ist, werde ich fahren.

Machen wir es so. Entweder du kommst um 18:15 zum Treffpunkt, oder bist eben nicht da. Ich werde aber auch paar Minuten vorher noch mal hier reinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphine (11. Juli 2012)

du brauchst nicht auf mich zu warten....

dann gehe ich eben mal wieder laufen..


----------



## Fubbes (11. Juli 2012)

Ich will ja nicht rügen, aber das Regenband war doch längst vorübergezogen?
Wolltest du überhaupt Radeln? 

Ich hatte jedenfalls brauchbares Wetter, am Ende sogar ein bisserl Sonne. Der Wald könnte allerdings mal zwei Wochen trocken gebrauchen. Daten: 35 km, 850 hm.
Leider war ich ganz alleine


----------



## endorphine (12. Juli 2012)

Zum dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich mich entscheiden musste (wegen Anfahrt und so) regnete es aber leider an meinem Standpunkt (10km von Bingen entfernt)..

Ok, war dann wohl die falsche Entscheidung...


----------



## Fubbes (17. Juli 2012)

@endorphine: Morgen ist null Regen angesagt. Deine Chance 

Sonst jemand dabei? Maddin?

Wir könnten mal zum Trail fahren ...


----------



## Inf1n1ty (17. Juli 2012)

Um wieviel Uhr wollt ihr los? Start in MüSa Schule?


----------



## Fubbes (17. Juli 2012)

Das ist immer gleich: 18:15, Kreuzung oberhalb der Schule.

Mit dem neuen Avatar erkenne ich dich kaum wieder


----------



## endorphine (17. Juli 2012)

@fubbes
hm, wahrscheinlich ist aber die Luftfeuchtigkeit hoch... da ist nicht gut für meine Haut

Rad liegt im Kofferraum...


Btw: Welcher Trail? Der mit dem flow?


----------



## Maddin92 (18. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin dabei. Aber Flowtrail könnte kompliziert werden. 

http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...irn/vg-stromberg/stromberg-stadt/12197726.htm

Bis später

Martin


----------



## Fubbes (18. Juli 2012)

Am Abend haben die sich verzogen ...

Allerdings hat mich letzte Nacht eine Erkältung überrascht. Noch sage ich, dass ich fahren kann, aber wir werden das Tempo etwas anpassen müssen.

Daniel


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Juli 2012)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei. Aber Flowtrail könnte kompliziert werden.
> 
> http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...irn/vg-stromberg/stromberg-stadt/12197726.htm
> 
> ...



Kompliziert? Von der Menge ? > Ist kein Problem da sich das auch über die Rundstrecke verteilt. Man kann also auch so ganz normal fahren. Morgen ist nochmal ein langer Tag (bis 19 Uhr). Freitag ist wieder früher Schluss (gegen 13:00Uhr.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (19. Juli 2012)

Bei drei Hardtailfahrern in der Gruppe und einem erkälteten Guide haben wir uns den Flowtrail  verkniffen und eine gemütliche Krankenausfahrt gemacht mit 800 hm und knapp 40 km.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juli 2012)

Für heute melde ich mich krank. Die Erkältung hält sich hartnäckig, dann lass ich es halt mal mit dem Biken. 
Und ganz ehrlich, wer will bei dem Sauwetter schon aufs Rad steigen? 

Maddin vertritt mich aber immer würdig


----------



## stanleydobson (25. Juli 2012)

Fahrt ihr nach stromberg mit dem bike?


----------



## Maddin92 (25. Juli 2012)

Also ich fahre heute! Wer will kann mitkommen.

@stanley: Also das entscheidet sich meist immer erst am Start, aber wenn du sagt du fährst mit, kann ich daraufhin ausrichten.

Gruß Martin

P.S: Jetzt sagt aber bloß nicht es euch zu heiß.


----------



## endorphine (25. Juli 2012)

Bin dann auch dabei....

Von mir aus auch wieder etwas früher und gegen Stromberg habe ich auch nichts
Über Münsterer Kopf ?

bezüglich Hitze:
Sollte ich vielleicht den Trinkrucksack mal wieder in Aktion versetzen?


----------



## stanleydobson (25. Juli 2012)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre heute! Wer will kann mitkommen.
> 
> @stanley: Also das entscheidet sich meist immer erst am Start, aber wenn du sagt du fährst mit, kann ich daraufhin ausrichten.
> 
> ...



War nur aus intersse... mitte august wollte ich nach stromberg fahren und bus brauch 40 minuten ab binhen , daher die frage wieviele km das sind.... las sich so als fahrt ihr da mit dem bike hin ab bingen...

Irgendwann gerne mal, muss mich erstmal an das neue bike gewöhnen wenns da ist, bin blutiger amateur, noch nix für euch


----------



## Maddin92 (25. Juli 2012)

@endorphine: Also wenn du früher fahren kannst, können wir uns auch schon um 18 Uhr am Treffpunkt in Müsa treffen. Ziel wird Flowtrail.


----------



## endorphine (25. Juli 2012)

Hiermit bestätigt!

@fubbes

Gute Besserung

ps: bezüglich Wetter muss man das nehmen was man bekommen kann.. ich habe die Überschuhe eingepackt...


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juli 2012)

endorphine schrieb:


> Hiermit bestätigt!
> 
> @fubbes
> 
> ...


Dann bleiben die Füße vielleicht länger kühl 
Danke für die Genesungsgrüße. So schlimm ist es nicht, nur zäh. Und da ich jede Minute mit in den Kreissaal muss, will ich die Erkältung weg.

@stanleydobson
Den Flowtrail fahren wir häufiger an. Die Abfahrt wird in die Runde eingebaut (1x runter reicht mir auch). Rekord bis zum Start oben waren mal 1h ab Münster-Sarmsheim. Es gibt aber schönere Strecken dorthin, als die direkte Linie. Dann dauerts 30 Minuten länger.
Schau mal hier: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.97270.html
Das ist allerdings die längst mögliche Anfahrt. Ca. 2h musst du dafür einplanen ab Bingen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (25. Juli 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Dann bleiben die Füße vielleicht länger kühl
> Danke für die Genesungsgrüße. So schlimm ist es nicht, nur zäh. Und da ich jede Minute mit in den Kreissaal muss, will ich die Erkältung weg.



Klingt als würden wir uns bei sowas öfters absprechen *hust* - von dem Kreissaal abgesehen.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juli 2012)

Kreissaal ist cool. Kann ich dir empfehlen  
Und die Kinder haben immer viel Spaß, wenn ich mit ihnen zu euch komme, während am Trail gebaut wird (das nächste mal aber nur in Ganzkörpermatschbekleidung).


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Juli 2012)

An die Matschschlacht Ende 1. Abschnitt NoJokes kann ich mich gut erinnern die war


----------



## Fubbes (1. August 2012)

Heute bin ich wieder am Start.


----------



## Maddin92 (1. August 2012)

Ich auch!!


----------



## Fubbes (2. August 2012)

Maddin, wie viele km waren das, ca. 40?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (2. August 2012)

Ja das dürfte in etwa stimmen. ich hab am Ende 50 gehabt, aber von Bingerbrück ist es nicht so weit nach Hause, wie von Müsa.


----------



## Fubbes (7. August 2012)

Morgen fällt der Biketreff von meiner Seite aus. Ich hüte die Kinder.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (8. August 2012)

Ich fahre! Kommt sonst noch jemand mit? 

Wenn bis 15 Uhr keiner was schreibt, fahre ich schon vorher.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## endorphine (8. August 2012)

Ich habe vor mitzufahren.
18:00 Uhr funktioniert bestimmt...noch früher müssten wir uns nochmal absprechen.

Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2012)

Heute melde ich mich mal wieder zum Dienst. 's Lebbe geht weiter, auch mit frisch gebackenem Nachwuchs.


----------



## Maddin92 (15. August 2012)

Bin auch wieder am Start!


----------



## endorphine (15. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2012)

@Maddin 
Hier der Link zu dem Video von aju, was ich angesprochen habe:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22294


----------



## Fubbes (16. August 2012)

Hier noch ein Link zu dem Brand, den wir gesehen haben:
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...irn/vg-stromberg/stromberg-stadt/12313195.htm


----------



## Maddin92 (22. August 2012)

Wie schauts denn heute Abend aus? Wer kommt mit?

Gruß

Maddin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2012)

Bei mir alles roger. Ich fahre.

Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2012)

Am 29.8. fällt der Biketreff bei mir aus. Sommerfest auf Arbeit.

Maddin hat ebenfalls keine Zeit, wie er mir gestern erzählt hat.


----------



## Fubbes (4. September 2012)

Morgen ist bei mir Beinharte Vorstandssitzung. 
Vielleicht fährt Maddin ...


----------



## Maddin92 (12. September 2012)

Wie schauts denn aus? Das Wetter wird bestimmt noch heute Abend.


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2012)

Positive Sichtweise, das mag ich 

Trotzdem möchte ich noch ein bisschen abwarten ...


----------



## Timo84 (12. September 2012)

Wann trefft ihr euch denn immer? Ich würde mich euch anschließen wenn ihr nix dagegen habt


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2012)

Immer um 18:15. Aber nimmer lang, denn es wird früh dunkel. Mitte September war in den letzten Jahren Schluss. Aber dagegen haben wir nix


----------



## Timo84 (12. September 2012)

Wäre heute dabei.

Das Wetter ist ja nicht so toll. Findet eine Ausfahrt statt?


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2012)

Die Frage habe ich nicht mehr gelesen. Die Fahrt hat statt gefunden. An Matsch muss ich mich erst mal wieder gewöhnen.
Nächste Woche ist das letzte Mal Abendtreff. Zum Abschluss mit anschließendem Bierchen bei mir.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (17. September 2012)

Schon mal frühes Posting machen, damit alle der drei bis vier Mitfahrer, die im Laufe des Jahres dabei waren, die Chance haben 
Also, Mittwoch kürzere Runde wegen früher Dunkelheit und abendlicher Abgeschlagenheit des Guides. Danach Abschlussbier.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (18. September 2012)

Bin am Start!


----------



## endorphine (19. September 2012)

Bin jetzt leider endgültig raus.... :-(


----------



## Fubbes (31. März 2013)

Sodele, mal langsam diesen Thread wieder auf Temperatur bringen, damit der Frühling (oder direkt der Sommer) sich doch noch durchsetzt draußen.

Ich würde gerne wieder einen Abend-Biketreff machen in diesem Jahr. Entgegen 2012 auch wie üblich am Donnerstag. Gibt es Interessierte, die von sich behaupten können, halbwegs regelmäßig mit zu kommen? Wenn ich die meisten Abende alleine am Start stehen sollte, dann ergibt ein fester Treff aus meinen Augen keinen Sinn.

Also, bitte kurzes Statement von allen die sich auch 2013 dem Mountainbiken in der Binger Gegend verbunden fühlen 

Österliche Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## schnauzer2005 (2. April 2013)

Finde ich super, der Donnerstag passt mir persönlich besser. Habe den Termin jetzt fest bei mir eingetragen versuche regelmäßig da zu sein.
Gruß Markus


----------



## Fubbes (2. April 2013)

Alla gut. Das ist ja schon mal ein super Anfang.
Ich habe mal den 11. April als Starttermin vermerkt. Werde aber noch mal vorher posten hier.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo84 (3. April 2013)

Würde donnerstags auch regelmäßig dabei sein.


----------



## Fubbes (10. April 2013)

Die Aussichten zum Start morgen sind nicht gut. Meteomedia erwartet größere Wassermengen. Aber mal Abwarten ...


----------



## Timo84 (11. April 2013)

Ich kann erst ab nächster Woche.

gruß Timo


----------



## schnauzer2005 (11. April 2013)

ich bin heute morgen schon nass geworden. im moment sieht es ja klasse aus, mal sehen ob es so bleibt.


----------



## Fubbes (11. April 2013)

Da zieht ein echt fettes Regenband heran. Ich schau noch mal um 18:00 aus dem Fenster für meine finale Entscheidung.


----------



## Fubbes (11. April 2013)

Ok, los geht's.


----------



## Fubbes (17. April 2013)

Morgen ist wieder Donnerstag. Ich sammele Anmeldungen


----------



## Timo84 (18. April 2013)

Ich fahre mit. Bis heute Abend.


----------



## schnauzer2005 (18. April 2013)

Bin dabei auch ohne Regen.


----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2013)

Fahre auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (18. April 2013)

Bei der Gruppengröße muss ich ja ne Anmeldung beim Förster machen 

Schönschön ...


----------



## schnauzer2005 (18. April 2013)

War zu voreillig, meine Frau hat Rücken, muss zu Hause aushelfen. Gruß Markus


----------



## Fubbes (24. April 2013)

Morgen geht es weiter! The show must go on


----------



## schnauzer2005 (25. April 2013)

Heute bin ich wieder dabei. Gruß
Markus


----------



## Timo84 (25. April 2013)

Ich sage hiermit für heute und Sonntag ab. 
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.

Gruß Timo


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2013)

Drehe eine Runde mit, bevor morgen der Regen kommt


----------



## Fubbes (25. April 2013)

Regen tut Not. Unser Rasen kann ihn gebrauchen. Die angekündigten 5°C dagegen ... finde ich TOTAL überflüssig!


----------



## Fubbes (25. April 2013)

Jungs. Notfall. Unser Baby hat Windpocken (davon war heute Morgen noch nichts bekannt). Ich werde zu Hause gebraucht 
Ihr müsst leider zu zweit fahren. Seid nett zueinander 

Edith: natürlich zu dritt. Kaltumformer hat sich auch noch angemeldet!


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2013)

Doch nur zu zweit...muss gegen 19:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Bin deshalb früher von der Arbeit und fahre jetzt gleich los. Ihr braucht also nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (2. Mai 2013)

Neuer Anlauf. 
Heute hoffentlich ohne Windpocken oder andere unvorhergesehene Familienangelegenheiten.


----------



## Timo84 (2. Mai 2013)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## schnauzer2005 (2. Mai 2013)

Bin ebenfalls am Start. Gruß Markus


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2013)

Würde mitfahren, wenn ihr mich am Ortseingang Weiler aufgabelt. Sonst pack ich es nicht. Wäre ab 18:30 dort.
Kurze Antwort genügt, schaue hier nochmal rein.


----------



## Fubbes (2. Mai 2013)

Können wir machen.


----------



## Fubbes (10. Mai 2013)

Wegen Verletzung des Guides fällt der Beinhart-Biketreff in den nächsten Wochen aus. 
Ich fänd's aber super, wenn ihr euch auch ohne mich hier zusammen findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo84 (16. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht es aus heute? Jemand Lust/Zeit?


----------



## Fubbes (16. Mai 2013)

Lust, ja. Zeit, ja. Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Timo84 (16. Mai 2013)

Kann ich mir vorstellen. Wie lange fällst du aus? Oder kann man das noch nicht abschätzen?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Fubbes (16. Mai 2013)

Ich werde den nächsten Tatort auf dem Heimtrainer anschauen, wenn möglich.
Echtes Radfahren nach 4 Wochen hoffentlich. Aber nur Straße. Waldwege dürften dann nach 6 Wochen gehen. Ruppige Trails? Je später, desto besser. Auf jeden Fall nicht wieder hinfallen. Am 27.5. bin ich wieder beim Doc, dann werde ich mich mal erkundigen.


----------



## schnauzer2005 (16. Mai 2013)

Lust ja, Zeit hab ich auch, aber das Wetter. Ist mir doch zu viel Regen. Sieht auch nicht so das es heut noch mal besser wird.


----------



## Fubbes (23. Mai 2013)

Es tut mir ja leid für euch ... aber ich kann nicht mal behaupten, dass mir die derzeitige Wettersituation ungelegen kommt ...

Die ersten 50 km auf dem Heimtrainer habe ich übrigens hinter mir. Montag bin ich beim Doc, der soll mir dann mal sagen, was ich schon darf und was besser nicht.


----------



## Timo84 (13. Juni 2013)

Wie sieht´s aus heute Abend?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2013)

Ich bin noch erkältet, bin also nicht am Start.


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2013)

Sodele. Bin heute nach über 6 Wochen Pause bei meiner Sonntagsrunde auf Straße bis zur Opelwiese im Soonwald gefahren. Da geht wieder was. Habe keine negativen Beeinträchtigungen gemerkt.

Es kann von meiner Seite mit den Feierabendtouren weiter gehen! Allerdings erst in zwei Wochen, da ich Ende dieser Woche mit den Kindern zum Zelten gehe und Donnerstag aufbauen muss.

Ach ja, um Weiler machen wir dann ab sofort einen Bogen, wenn's Recht ist 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an...mit dem Fortschritt deiner Schulter 

Über das Umfahren von Weiler reden wir dann nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antlia (20. Juni 2013)

Hey, 
ist eure Runde eine reine Männerrunde und ihr wollt unter euch bleiben oder heißt ihr auch ein Mädel wilkommen?
Ich bin noch ganz neu mit meinem MTB, hätte aber echt Bock zu schauen ob ich vieleicht mithalten kann.
Wenn es nicht klappt, naja einen Versuch wars dann Wert.
Los macht ihr immer Donnerstags um 6 Uhr in Müsa an der Grundschule, oder wie sieht es momentan aus?

Für heute hat wohl keiner Zeit wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Fubbes (20. Juni 2013)

Ich, als Initiator der Feierabendrunde, habe heute keine Zeit. Und ohne mich ist der Eifer der anderen eher gebremst. 
Bei den Wetteraussichten für heute Abend ist das wahrscheinlich auch kein Verlust.

Neue Mitfahrer (egal welchen Geschlechts) sind immer willkommen. 
Treffpunkt donnerstags oberhalb der Schule in Mü-Sa um 18.15.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juni 2013)

Ab 27.6. geht es mit den Abendrunden weiter. Ich stelle mich wieder dem rauen Alltag.

Hoffentlich sind durch die lange Pause nicht zu viele (der wenigen) Mitfahrer eingeschlafen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Timo84 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht kommen. Am Samstag geht unsere Tour los. Will mich noch bisschen schonen


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juni 2013)

Schad. Kann ich aber verstehen. 
Mit dir tauschen wollte ich derzeit nicht. Für eine *Tour* ist es noch etwas früh. Ich warte besser noch 1 Monat.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Timo84 (24. Juni 2013)

Ja, sieht zur Zeit vom Wetter nicht ganz so gut aus. Werden das beste draus machen


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juni 2013)

Ich bezog mich nicht aufs Wetter, obwohl der Restschnee natürlich auch noch ein Problem werden dürfte. 
Für meine Knochen ist das noch zu früh.


----------



## schnauzer2005 (27. Juni 2013)

nach dem heute schnee ausgeschloßen werden kann bin ich heute mit dabei. Bis später, gruß markus


----------



## Fubbes (27. Juni 2013)

Hi Markus, du warst eh gesetzt 
Pass mal deinen Radlbestand an. Da steht noch das Cube.

Bis später,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (27. Juni 2013)

18:15 heute? wäre mit dabei.


----------



## Keepiru (28. Juni 2013)

@markus
Wie gehts dir denn?


----------



## Fubbes (2. Juli 2013)

An diesem Donnerstag bin ich verhindert. 
Alternativ werde ich deshalb heute eine Runde drehen. Hat da jemand kurzfristig Interesse?


----------



## Timo84 (18. Juli 2013)

Heute Abend könnte ich wieder. Fährt jemand?


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juli 2013)

Aha, der Alpenbezwinger ist wieder zurück. Wie war's Wetter? 

Donnerstagsrunden gibt es erst wieder ab August. Habe leider vergessen, dass zu erwähnen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (1. August 2013)

Heute gibt es noch keinen Treff. Ich muss mich erst mal etwas von den Strapazen der Transalp Tirol erholen. Ab 8.8. geht es weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (3. August 2013)

Perfekt, ich wäre dann auch gern mal dabei !

hab mir gerade ein neues Bike bestellt, mein altes Hardtail ist totgeritten...


----------



## Fubbes (7. August 2013)

Ich muss mich entschuldigen. Es ist kurzfristig was Privates dazwischen gekommen. Ich kann morgen nicht fahren.
 @dario88 Nächste Woche?


----------



## dario88 (7. August 2013)

Nicht schlimm. Mein Bike kommt wohl erst Samstag, nächste Woche klingt gut! und Vllt melden sich ja noch ein paar an


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2013)

Hier noch mal die Ankündigung für Donnerstag.
Von da ab wieder regelmäßig.


----------



## dario88 (14. August 2013)

Bin dabei, muss noch der Chefin Bescheid sagen aber denke das haut hin


----------



## dario88 (15. August 2013)

Hi,
Also dann 18:15 heute? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## [email protected] (15. August 2013)

Ich habe heute noch einen Arzttermin, wird also nix...


----------



## Timo84 (15. August 2013)

Bin dabei heute Abend. Bis später


----------



## dario88 (20. August 2013)

nabend, wie siehts aus am donnerstag?


----------



## Fubbes (20. August 2013)

Habe derzeit Rücken. Aber da es durch Radfahren besser wird, steht dem nächsten Ausflug nix im Wege. 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (20. August 2013)

Super, können ja locker fahren!


----------



## dickerbert (22. August 2013)

Ich bin heute Abend auch evtl. dabei. Vielleicht passt es zeitlich aber auch nicht, also wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## Fubbes (25. August 2013)

Brand im Wochenendgebiet Waldalgesheim am Donnerstag Abend:
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/bingen/13378555.htm


----------



## Maddin92 (28. August 2013)

Da ich mal wieder in Bingen bin die Frage:

Fährt morgen jemand?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (28. August 2013)

Latürnich


----------



## dickerbert (29. August 2013)

Bin auch dabei heute Abend!


----------



## Timo84 (29. August 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2013)

Am 5.9. kein Biketreff von meiner Seite. Bin verhindert.

Am 12.9. dann aber wieder. Noch eine Woche später, am 19.9., ist Schluss für dieses Jahr mit dem abendlichen Radeln, wie üblich inklusive Abschlussbier bei mir.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## dickerbert (11. September 2013)

Wenn es morgen nicht regnet, bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (11. September 2013)

Die Aussichten sind fürchterlich.


----------



## dickerbert (11. September 2013)

Optimistisch bleiben!


----------



## dickerbert (12. September 2013)

So fürchterlich sieht es gar nicht aus. Wenn es so bleibt, bin ich um 18:15 am Treffpunkt. Du auch?


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2013)

Latürnich.


----------



## dickerbert (12. September 2013)

Ich fass' es nicht, jetzt fängt es 20min vorher nochmal an zu regnen. Startest du trotzdem? Sieht nicht aus, als würde es gleich wieder aufziehen....


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2013)

Ich sage doch ab. Das gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (12. September 2013)

Meine Motivation hält sich jetzt auch in Grenzen. Ärgerlich, aber was will man machen....


----------



## Kaltumformer (12. September 2013)

Habe mich eben für 35min in die Grillhütte an der Lärchenwiese geflüchtet während Blitz u. Donner, danach bin ich dem "Bachlauf" runter richtung Bingen gefolgt... Also für nächsten Do. bitte besseres Wetter bestellen.


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2013)

Du bist aber auf eigene Faust los, oder warst du hier in Münster-Sarmsheim?

Nächste Woche ist Abschluss. Zur "Not" gehen wir direkt zu mir, Bierchen trinken


----------



## Kaltumformer (12. September 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Du bist aber auf eigene Faust los, oder warst du hier in Münster-Sarmsheim?


War Solist - also nicht in MüSa.


----------



## Fubbes (18. September 2013)

Also, morgen ist Endspurt. Es ist sogar trocken gemeldet.
Dennoch wird es wegen der frühen Dunkelheit eine kürzere Runde.
Wer ist denn dabei, damit ich weiß, wie viele Flaschen ich kalt legen muss?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. September 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wer ist denn dabei, damit ich weiß, wie viele Flaschen ich kalt legen muss?



Frechheit!


----------



## dickerbert (18. September 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. September 2013)

18:15 steht? (Ich frage lieber nochmal nach)


----------



## Fubbes (19. September 2013)

Jaha. 
Find ich cool, wenn du kommst. Wird aber wirklich ne kurze Runde, höchstens 1,5h.


----------



## Fubbes (22. September 2013)

Zum Abschluss noch mal ein kurzes Fazit meinerseits.

Ich fand's interessant, wie viele verschiedene Gesichter ich in diesem Jahr gesehen habe. Manche nur einmal, manche mehrmals, und wenige tatsächlich regelmäßig. 

Zweimal gab es Stürze mit kaputten Knochen.

Wer sich unsere Gegend auch weiterhin ansehen will, kann entweder bei den Sonntagsrunden mitfahren, oder er schaut sich den folgenden Blog an, der die aktuellen Veränderungen am Kandrich mit Videodokumenten zeigt.
http://grummbeere.blogspot.de/2013/09/windkraftanlagen-im-hunsruck-ua.html

Ich bin zwar kein Gegner der Windkraft, sofern die Anlagen gebündelt aufgestellt werden, aber etwas Wehmut kommt schon auf, wenn ich die Aufnahmen von 2012 sehe.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (22. September 2013)

War echt Super, leider hat's sonntags bis jetzt noch nicht geklappt. Demnächst aber wenn das Fahrrad wieder einsatzbereit ist! Gruß bis dahin


----------



## Timo84 (22. September 2013)

Nightride! ;-)


----------



## Maddin92 (22. September 2013)

Da hinten um den Kandrich rum war ja noch nie groß was mit Trails gewesen, aber jetzt muss man ja wirklich von WaldAUTOBAHNEN reden. Da sieht man wieder einmal mehr, dass der Biwa wirklich ein Nutzwald ist. 
Auch wenn erneuerbar Energie gut sind, finde ich es schade um den Wald und wer weiß wies wird wenn sie noch was am Franzosenkopf machen.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Daniel, fahr Nightride! Macht Spaß


----------



## Skydiver81 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

bin hier in die nähe gezogen und würde gerne mal bei einer Feierabend runde mitfahren wenn mal wieder eine ist.

Gruß


----------



## dickerbert (31. Oktober 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand eine Feier*tags*tour?


----------



## Fubbes (31. Oktober 2013)

Nope,, sowohl ich, als auch mein Rad sind nicht Einsatzfähig.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (31. März 2014)

Ich wollte mal anfragen, bei wem wieder Interesse an einem regelmäßigen Abendtermin am Donnerstag besteht, oder ob ein anderer 
Tag gewünscht wird. Start wäre wie gewohnt 18:15.


----------



## dickerbert (31. März 2014)

Hab Interesse. Tag + Uhrzeit passen!


----------



## schnauzer2005 (1. April 2014)

Tag + Uhrzeit ist für mich in Ordnung. Werde versuchen so oft wie es geht dabai zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (1. April 2014)

Zwei sind ja eher wenige. Ich werde mich trotzdem mal sortieren und gucken was bei mir zeitlich möglich ist.
Diese Woche geht es noch nicht.


----------



## Guenni3103 (6. April 2014)

Hallo Daniel,
auch ich möchte mal wieder mitfahren (muss den Trainingsrückstand ja irgendwie reduzieren…).
Bin zur Zeit aber leider stark erkältet und werde diese Woche noch pausieren müssen. Sobald ich wieder genesen bin, komme ich mit.
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit passen.
Wir sehen uns.
Gruß
Günter


----------



## Fubbes (7. April 2014)

Geht gut los. Ich kann diese Woche auch nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (15. April 2014)

Nach holprigem Start will ich diese Woche endlich loslegen. Mitfahrer willkommen.
Donnerstag, 18:15, wer bekom?


----------



## JenSIE103 (15. April 2014)

Ich komme mit.


----------



## Guenni3103 (16. April 2014)

Ich auch. Gruß  Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2014)

Komme auch zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Fubbes (22. April 2014)

Donnerstag die nächste Runde, 18:15.


----------



## Guenni3103 (22. April 2014)

Bin leider bis Freitag auf Dienstreise und komme nicht mit :-((


----------



## Timo84 (24. April 2014)

Ich kann zur Zeit leider auch nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (24. April 2014)

Ich schau um 17:45 noch mal rein hier. Ohne Meldungen lass ich es auch bleiben.


----------



## schnauzer2005 (24. April 2014)

Bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück, wollte eigentlich mitkommen. Bin aber zu kaputt. Das nächste mal bin ich dabei.


----------



## dickerbert (24. April 2014)

Ich drehe gegen 20 Uhr eine kleine Runde über den Rochusberg. Wenn jemand hier mit will, kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2014)

Ich würde fahren.
18:30 Ortseingang Weiler?


----------



## Fubbes (24. April 2014)

@[email protected] Ja, ok.


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2014)

Alles klar, bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (5. Mai 2014)

Hier schon mal die Ankündigung für den 8.5.


----------



## dickerbert (14. Mai 2014)

Auf das Wetter kann man sich zur Zeit ja eh nicht verlassen. Daher wage ich einfach mal die These, dass ich morgen fahre. Wie sieht's bei euch aus?


----------



## Fubbes (14. Mai 2014)

Oh, hab isch noch gar nischt gepostet. Aber der Biketreff findet natürlich statt.


----------



## dickerbert (14. Mai 2014)

Na dann esst schön eure Teller leer, dass das Wetter mitspielt. Bis morgen, 18:15 Uhr!


----------



## Guenni3103 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Mai 2014)

Diesen Donnerstag kein Biketreff bei mir, Privattermin.


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juni 2014)

Morgen kein Feiertag. Dann mal ganz regulärer Biketreff. Mitfahrer bitte melden.


----------



## Guenni3103 (9. Juni 2014)

Hey Daniel,
bin noch im Urlaub und erst wieder am 19. Juni am Start.
Bis bald. 
Günter


----------



## Fubbes (10. Juni 2014)

Meine Meldung war von letzter Woche. Da fiel der Trip mangels Resonanz aus.

Diese Woche kann ich nicht (Vorbereitung Vater-Kind Zelten) und nächste Woche auch nicht (Feiertag).

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (12. Juni 2014)

Hier noch ein Schmankerl zur Überbrückung der Biketreff-freien Zeit. 
Wer Danny McAskill über hat, der sieht endlich mal was anderes:


----------



## Fubbes (2. Juli 2014)

Da morgen kein WM-Spiel ist, können wir die Zeit mal sinnvoll nutzen!

Kommt jemand mit zum Radeln?


----------



## Keepiru (2. Juli 2014)

Heute würde ich wohl gern, wenn mich nicht wieder die Arbeit fies von hinten anspringt....


----------



## Fubbes (2. Juli 2014)

Donnerstag, nicht heute.


----------



## Keepiru (2. Juli 2014)

Was hast vor? Und wann willst du wo los?
Wie es morgen Abend bei mir aussieht, weiss ich erst heute Abend.


----------



## Fubbes (2. Juli 2014)

Na 18:15, wie immer natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (2. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei. 
Wo treffen wir uns genau?


----------



## Fubbes (2. Juli 2014)

Hier:


----------



## Fubbes (2. Juli 2014)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass ich einen Kundentermin bis 17 Uhr habe in Ludwigshafen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich so lange dauert. Falls doch, schaffe ich es nicht bis 18:15, da ich auch noch Kollegen in Mainz absetzen muss. 
Ich melde mich. Wenn es nicht viel später wird, würde ich nach wie vor gerne fahren.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre. Start ca. 5 Minuten später, also 18:20.


----------



## Keepiru (3. Juli 2014)

war fein. 
danke fürs mitnehmen!


----------



## Fubbes (21. Juli 2014)

Am 24.07. geht es wieder weiter. Kommt jemand mit?

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Maddin92 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich bin mal wieder mit dabei. 

Bis später


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juli 2014)

Ich schaffs nicht. Stau.


----------



## Fubbes (24. Juli 2014)

Um 19 Uhr war ich dann zu Hause. 2h für die Strecke Mainz - Bingen. Mit dem Rad geht es in 70 Min. Das hatte ich aber zu Hause gelassen, wegen Biketreff. Nun hatte ich gar nix.
Sorry, Maddin. Hoffentlich hast du meine Nachricht noch bekommen. Hat mich auch mind. 15 Min. gekostet das auf dem Telefon einzugeben. Ohne echten Computer bin ich ziemlich hilflos.


----------



## Maddin92 (24. Juli 2014)

Ja ich hatte es gelesen und bin dann selbst eine Runde gefahren ohne vorher nach müsa zu fahren. 
Ich bin noch ein paar Tage hier vielleicht klappt es dann nächste Woche. 
Kleiner Tipp: Es gibt ne App vom forum die kostenlos ist oder halt für nen kleinen Betrag tapatalk.  Das geht super unter Android.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (24. Juli 2014)

Tapatalk gibts auch kostenlos und funktioniert ganz ausgezeichnet! Oder du programmierst dir eben was eigenes, bist doch Informatiker


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juli 2014)

Ich habe selten die Not unterwegs was ins Forum zu schreiben. Und zu Hause ist jeder Rechner schneller gestartet, als auf dem Phone auch nur eine Seite aufgerufen. Aber danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## Fubbes (30. Juli 2014)

Neuer Versuch morgen. Wenn es diesmal nicht der Verkehr ist, dann passt vermutlich das Wetter nicht. Aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## Maddin92 (30. Juli 2014)

Gut. Bin dabei.


----------



## JenSIE103 (31. Juli 2014)

Na, das Wetter war heute aber super, hätte ich Emma nicht eine grosse Runde mit dem Trailer versprochen wäre ich  mitgekommen.


----------



## Fubbes (31. Juli 2014)

Jens, du musst dir den Donnerstag frei halten. Falls dann kein Biketreff ist, kannst du immer noch mit Tochter fahren oder den Hund scheuchen.

Wir waren übrigens am Wildhog Flowtrail. Aber das ist ne ganz schöne Rüttelpiste.


----------



## JenSIE103 (1. August 2014)

Ausgerechnet da wollte ich auch schon lange mal wieder hinfahren. Naja, wenn ich mit dem Trailer überhaupt so hoch gekommen wäre, dann wäre das die perfekte Abschiedstour für den Trailer gewesen ;-), nach dem Wildhog Trail hätte ich ihn ruhigen Gewissens verschrotten können.
Aber versprochen ist versprochen.


----------



## Fubbes (7. August 2014)

Heute ist wieder Radeln! 
Ich werde heute Nachmittag aber noch mal gucken, was das Wetter macht.


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2014)

Kurze Anfrage wegen morgen. Auch diesesmal gilt es, das Wetter im Blick zu behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JenSIE103 (21. August 2014)

Gibts heute eine Feierabendrunde?


----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2014)

Jaha


----------



## JenSIE103 (21. August 2014)

Aber ohne mich, es hat sich Besuch angekündigt :-(

Jens


----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2014)

Du hast das immer noch nicht richtig im Griff


----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2014)

So, da anscheinend keiner fahren mag, sage ich den Treff heute ab.


----------



## JenSIE103 (21. August 2014)

nächsten Donnerstag kann ich auch nicht, Spätschicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2014)

Gestern hätte ich eh nicht fahren können. Ging alles sehr plötzlich und endete mit einem langen Abend auf dem Klo. Kann heute kaum auf den Beinen stehen.


----------



## dickerbert (22. August 2014)




----------



## Fubbes (10. September 2014)

Urlaub is rum, Magen auch wieder ok, d.h. morgen kann ich wieder fahren. Anybody else?


----------



## JenSIE103 (10. September 2014)

Nee, hab wieder Schule :-(


----------



## schnauzer2005 (11. September 2014)

Mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen. Kann jetzt doch nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (11. September 2014)

Dann lass ich es auch bleiben. Das Wetter ist sowieso nicht besonders einladend.


----------



## Fubbes (17. September 2014)

Ein letzter Aufruf für dieses Jahr - zumindest was die Ausfahrten am Abend betrifft. 
Morgen ist Saisonabschluss! Anschließend gebe ich auch noch ein Bierchen aus.
Die Runde wird zwar etwas kürzer, aber trotzdem am besten etwas Licht einpacken.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------

